# Hilo oficial del pelotazo de la Semana



## luismarple (26 Sep 2008)

En este hilo podemos ir aportando semana a semana cual creemos que es el valor con el que vamos a dar el pelotazo pa forrarnos y retirarnos jóvenes, oiga!! que me lo quitan de las manos!! señora!! el pelotazo de la semana!!!

(La idea original es de FROS, todo hay que decirlo, pero como todo buen pelotazo siempre tiene que haber alguien que se adelante y te coma la tostada... las finanzas son así)


----------



## luismarple (26 Sep 2008)

Bien, veamos... Para la semana que viene yo recomiendo comprar el lunes a primera hora GAMESA. Hoy se ha dado una ostia del 5% y esta gente se dedica a los molinillos esos, cosa limpia, de moda y que se vende muy bien, seguro que levantan el vuelo.

Todo el mundo a comprar gamesas a 26,15 !!! y el lunes nos retiramos como pitilines frente al frío!!! vamos que nos vamos!!!!


----------



## Tubes (26 Sep 2008)

Pues realmente quien va a pegar el pelotazo la semana que viene es .......


Telecinco


Solo hay que ver la audiencia de GH10


----------



## fros (26 Sep 2008)

habeis visto Aracruz celulose B?, ha bajado un 16% y sólo se han negociado 4.600 títulos!! :

ARACRUZ CELULOSE B - Empresa - elEconomista.es


Yo me quedo con la clínica baviera que también está muy baja y la gente se pone malita con esto de la crisis..

Precio Variación 
*8,15 * -6,32% -0,55 




Anterior 8,70 
Máximo sesión 8,70 
Mínimo sesión 8,02 
Máximo desde enero 24,19 
Mínimo desde enero 8,02 
Máximo 52 semanas 25,88 
Mínimo 52 semanas 8,02 
Capitalización (millones ) 132,89


----------



## fros (26 Sep 2008)

y traernos tractores de China?. Conozco a un venezolano que traía tractores de Taiwan a Florida, de Florida se vendía él mismo por una sociedad interpuesta el tractor al precio que quería claro, y como el gobierno te daba dólares a un precio subvencionado para ayuda la exportación, él los cambiaba luego en el mercado negro y se hizo millonario!!. Es historia real.

Bueno, esto no es lo que yo digo, los tractores chinos no prosperan porque no hay recambios. Hubo una partida multimillonaria que iban para Brasil, pero no pudo ser por esta pega.

Valen como de cinco a diez veces menos que en Europa,el problema como digo es la asistencia técnica:

Versión traducida de http://www.ecvv.com/offerdetail/I1380317.html


----------



## rosonero (27 Sep 2008)

Pues yo me tiro a la piscina y apuesto por comprar ....cha chan !!!
Especialistas del Zinc
Desde hace más o menos un mes y pico participo en el juego de bolsa online de la web de Rankia. Me meto unos batacazos tremendos y cada vez veo más claro que está altamente manipulada y se juega mucho a la especulación intradía. 
Uno de los valores en los que me he fijado es especialistas del Zinc por su gran volatilidad, sube y baja como un yoyo entre 1.50 y 1.60. La cosa es que compré a 1.50 esperando a que rebotara pero con toda la que se ha liado esta semana ha acabado bajando a 1.35  y llegó a estar en 1.30. 

Si el lunes hay rebote le toca al Zinc.


----------



## fros (28 Sep 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues yo me tiro a la piscina y apuesto por comprar ....cha chan !!!
> Especialistas del Zinc
> Desde hace más o menos un mes y pico participo en el juego de bolsa online de la web de Rankia. Me meto unos batacazos tremendos y cada vez veo más claro que está altamente manipulada y se juega mucho a la especulación intradía.
> Uno de los valores en los que me he fijado es especialistas del Zinc por su gran volatilidad, sube y baja como un yoyo entre 1.50 y 1.60. La cosa es que compré a 1.50 esperando a que rebotara pero con toda la que se ha liado esta semana ha acabado bajando a 1.35  y llegó a estar en 1.30.
> ...



Es lo que quiero hacer yo. Comprar y vender en el intradía ese, pero con ERCROS se ve que no se puede. De todas formas lo voy a intentar.

Tenemos cuatro apuestas por ahora para esta semana, a ver quien pilla más beneficios:

Luisma: GAMESA

Tubes: Telecinco

Rosonero: Especialistas del Zinc

Fros: Clínica baviera.

Vemos a ver quien pega el pelotazo más grande. 

Suponemos que compramos por la mañana a las 9:00 horas y que vendemos el viernes a las 17:00 horas?, o miramos cual es el pico de rebote y a ver quien gana?.

Bueno, lo miramos todo. Por cierto, me dijo la directora de esa casa de bolsa, que antes de abrir la sesión hay una subasta como en el pescado. Se pueden pillar acciones más baratas!. No sé muy bien como va eso pero es así. Ya os iré informando de lo que vaya pillando.

Saludos


----------



## chameleon (28 Sep 2008)

yo la única que veo con posibilidades es gamesa, pero no lunes-viernes.
sólo opero intradía, muchas veces me salgo a mitad de sesión. si hay que elegir una yo voto por gamesa, pero sólo lunes/martes y aprovechando los escalones del intradía.
creo que va a anunciar resultados pero no sé cuando, la previsión es que mejore lo esperado así que ese día subirá (si alguien puede aportar más info se agradece)

depende de la primera media hora del lunes ya veremos


----------



## fros (28 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> yo la única que veo con posibilidades es gamesa, pero no lunes-viernes.
> sólo opero intradía, muchas veces me salgo a mitad de sesión. si hay que elegir una yo voto por gamesa, pero sólo lunes/martes y aprovechando los escalones del intradía.
> creo que va a anunciar resultados pero no sé cuando, la previsión es que mejore lo esperado así que ese día subirá (si alguien puede aportar más info se agradece)
> 
> depende de la primera media hora del lunes ya veremos



Vengaaa pues compremos Gamesa, me habeis convencido. Luisma prepara la chequera. Pero sin arriesgar eh?, que la cosa está chunga.

150.000 eurillos cada uno y si vemos que sube a recoger beneficios a las primeras de cambio. :


----------



## rosonero (28 Sep 2008)

Me parece a mi que vamos a tener que apostar a ver quien gana más pero apostando por los valores que más bajen porque se está poniendo la cosa muy fea, Fortis entrampada, ahora un banco alemán grande (Hypo no se qué) ... 
Uffff Mañana me parece que se va hundir la bolsa un buen rato. A ver como queda lo del plan de rescate de los cojones en USA, como eso también salga mal va a ser un lunes muy negro.


----------



## luismarple (29 Sep 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Me parece a mi que vamos a tener que apostar a ver quien gana más pero apostando por los valores que más bajen porque se está poniendo la cosa muy fea, Fortis entrampada, ahora un banco alemán grande (Hypo no se qué) ...
> Uffff Mañana me parece que se va hundir la bolsa un buen rato. A ver como queda lo del plan de rescate de los cojones en USA, como eso también salga mal va a ser un lunes muy negro.



Precisamente por eso es el momento de poner toda la carne en el asador!! es el momento de coger la vaca por las tetas y sacar leche mientras se deje!! es el momento de los valientes!! triunfar o morir!! (menos mal que todo esto va con dinero virtual, si no me pego un tiro!!)

De todas formas nos lo hemos montado bastante mal, habría que poner una fecha de entrada y un precio, y una fecha de salida para tener claro si hemos dado EL PELOTAZO DE LA SEMANA o no... venga, para este viernes id buscando valores, se entra a lo largo del viernes indicando el precio y se sale al viernes siguiente... OK?


----------



## fros (29 Sep 2008)

señores, gurús de las finanzas, aquí el único que va ganando por ahora es rosonero con el zinc. La puta clínica está bajando un 6%

Ay que me da algo!!:


----------



## luismarple (29 Sep 2008)

Esto no es como se empieza, es como se acaba... Yo estoy seguro de que Gamesa esta realizando una bajada de cotización táctica, para que se espanten los pequeños inversores, entonces los poderes fácticos de la logia judeomasónica de skull & bones entrará en el accionariado y subirá como la espuma. Todo esto antes del viernes a las 18:00.

Lo he visto claramente en la carta astral de la compañía.


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2008)

Si es que no podía ir más abajo mi Zinc.

Por otra parte, al tanto al castañazo de Iberia y Santander muy por debajo de los valores objetivos que se les suele dar, buena compra?


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

que desastre no hamijos? xD
a ver como se desarrolla el día, suerte!


----------



## fros (29 Sep 2008)

Habeis visto el Banco de crédito Balear???. Está ganando más de un 28%!! :::. 

Tenemos que afinar más la puntería señores, casi un 30% en dos horitas no se ganan todos los días.

Veremos a ver como cerramos hoy.


----------



## Tubes (29 Sep 2008)

A las 12:00,

Gamesa: -1,8%
T5: -2,69%
Española del zinc: +1,48%
Clinica Baviera: -2,94%

Buen dia


----------



## fros (29 Sep 2008)

Ya me lo decía mi madre:

Manoletee, Manolete!!. Si no sabes torear pa qué te metes!!



Vermos al cierre a ver que pasa. :o


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2008)

especialistas del Zinc haciendo honor a su volatibilidad ha pasado a perder un 5% : Ese es mi Zinc !!!!


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

repetid conmigo:

no cogeré el cuchillo que cae
no cogeré el cuchillo que cae
no cogeré el cuchillo que cae
no cogeré el cuchillo que cae
no cogeré el cuchillo que cae
...


----------



## ganardinero (29 Sep 2008)

Como veis a corporación dermoestetica para comprar a estos valores? 3,5 
y esperar doblar o triplicar precio a largo plazo?


----------



## fros (29 Sep 2008)

ganardinero dijo:


> Como veis a corporación dermoestetica para comprar a estos valores? 3,5
> y esperar doblar o triplicar precio a largo plazo?



Bien, ganardinero: te ponemos en contacto con nuestro gurú, el que hemos contratado el Luisma y yo, es él que nos asesora y nos lleva las cuentas. Preferimos que te conteste de primera mano.

Suerte!!




Pueee nu ne si tiplicar lo aras pero si pierdes los quartos pues pidir que te pongan una cara nueba gratis porque eres un dueño de luspital


----------



## fros (29 Sep 2008)

Ay Dios!!. Gamesa se ha ido a la mierda un 8% :

Pero que olfato es ese Luisma?. adondevamos? . Tengo la chequera como la mojama y encima estos disgustos!.

Como me decía una agente de bolsa el otro día. Si pierdes, que no cunda el pánico. Inspirar, expirar, inspirar, expirar...

Oye, para los entendidos, como puede ser que el Banco de Credito Baler subiera un 28% a las dos horas de la apertura y acabe perdiendo más de un 4%?. Quien es el listo que hoy ha pegado el pelotazo?. 

Venga, yo sigo con clínica baviera y para mañana compro ercros que están a 20 centimitos. Ya vereis como recuperamos. Mañana a 21 o 22 seguro.


----------



## luismarple (30 Sep 2008)

Esto... que digo yo, que tal como está el barrio por qué no jugamos a la contra?? en vez del pelotazo de la semana hagamos el ostión de la semana, que me parece a mí que va a ser mas facil.

Porque pelotazos, lo que se dice pelotazos... me parece que va a haber pocos.


----------



## ganardinero (30 Sep 2008)

fros dijo:


> Ay Dios!!. Gamesa se ha ido a la mierda un 8% :
> 
> Pero que olfato es ese Luisma?. adondevamos? . Tengo la chequera como la mojama y encima estos disgustos!.
> 
> ...



Banco de credito Balear subio porque sera absorbida por su matriz: banco popular. Debido a su baja liquidez y la favorable equación de canje.

Lo de la bajada fue el Plan de rescate de Bush que lo tumbaron en el congreso y tocaba bajar todo.


----------



## fros (30 Sep 2008)

Gracias por el apunte ganardinero!. Habrá que estar atento con este valor, porque si se arregla lo de USA volverá a subir como la espuma no?.

Señores Telahinco y las gamesas subiendo!, poco más de un 1%, pero subiendo!. . A ver como acabamos el día...


----------



## eduenca (30 Sep 2008)

El pelotazo mío del día, aquí lo tenéis:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/80328-sovereign-santander-t-p-c.html#post1094826

*37% en un día*


----------



## fros (30 Sep 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> El pelotazo mío del día, aquí lo tenéis:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/80328-sovereign-santander-t-p-c.html#post1094826
> 
> *37% en un día*



He aquí un triunfador Luisma!!. Un 37%!!. :. Y eso que estamos en crisis y tal y tal. Como decia ganardinero, en tiempo de crisis se gana pasta, pero no es siguiendo la manada. Educuenca ha sido intuitivo, ha arriesgado y ha ganado. El que quiera peces que se moje el culo.

Plas plas por Educuenca.


----------



## fros (30 Sep 2008)

Me he metido en la Sala principal con este truño, espero que no se hayan molestado. Bueno, a lo nuestro:

Las cinco!!

A ver repasemos señores las ganancias del Día:

Por orden alfabético: 

Clínica baviera: -7.33%. Definitivamente les he gafado. Pienso llamarles y decirles que hasta que no vendan tendran mal yuyu, a ver si me las recompran por lo que las compré.

Española del Zinc: -4.48%. Otra que tal. 

Gamesa: 0.42%. Al menos esta no pierde. Que me la quitan de las manos, que me la quitan de las manos (ironic/burla/on). 

Telecinco: -2.83%

A ver señores. Tenemos que reunirnos el sábado con urgencia. Empieza Octubre, viene el frío y hay que comprar mantas. Si sigue el descalabro propongo, recoger lo que nos quede y vender globos en las ferias. Tendremos competencia con los rumanos/agárramela con la mano, pero podemos contratar a cientos de desocupados de burbuja.info para que nos despejen el camino. Ahora llega la pilarica, venga!!,tos pa Zaragoza!!!!


----------



## chameleon (30 Sep 2008)

examinando el lunes y martes.
quiero que sepáis que he estado acojonado, me metí el Lunes cuando el valor había bajado porque pensaba que no podía bajar más, esta mañana perdía un 6% largos, una pasta para mi humilde bolsillo.

cuando he oído esta tarde las cifras he respirado aliviadísimo....

me gustan estos estreses, pero sólo cuando salen bien 

supongo que hasta que los yankis no digan que han aprobado la cosa estará bastante plana. apuesto iberdrola renovables para el resto de la semana. ha bajado demasiado y hoy no le ha tocado subir. gamesa es de renovables y ha subido (un 0.3% pero por lo menos no ha bajado más), sigo apostando por gamesa. 

saludos y suerte!!


----------



## luismarple (30 Sep 2008)

Yo opto por hacer caja y salir corriendo... ya no me fío ni de mis Gamesas!! cuerpo a tierra!!

Mi apuesta: esconder el dinerito fresco debajo de una baldosa y esperar a mediados del 2010, a ver como está la parroquia.


----------



## chameleon (30 Sep 2008)

hamijos, se me acaba de ocurrir. hay que invertir en la primera caja que quiebre 
es 99% seguro que la intervienen y la salvan con dinero público


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Sep 2008)

Os llevo leyendo unos dias...

¿ No sería mejor guardar los cuartos para mejor momento?.

Es que dais penita.... vais palmar todos los ahorros. esperad para dentro de unos meses que la historai financiera mundial se despeje.

De buen rollo, eh!!


----------



## fros (1 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Yo opto por hacer caja y salir corriendo... ya no me fío ni de mis Gamesas!! cuerpo a tierra!!
> 
> Mi apuesta: esconder el dinerito fresco debajo de una baldosa y esperar a mediados del 2010, a ver como está la parroquia.




AGGG cobarde de la pradera!!, me has dejado solo!. :Bueno, yo también vendo, esperemos mejores tiempos.

Si al final Luisma nos tendremos que poner a trabajar y todo :!

Tengo preparado el plan:

12 de Octubre: venta de globos en la plaza de la pilarica

1 de Noviembre vendemos flores en el Cementerio de Barcelona. Que nos las las quitan de las manos ioiga!! (nuestro lema)

y por el 8 de Diciembre montamos el chiringuito en la Plaza mayor de Madrid y vendemos belenes y panderetas. 

Contratamos a unos cuantos ex-funcionarios que hagan de mimo por la Rambla, que no les costará mucho estarse quietos y ya tenemos ingresos regulares!. 

Qué?, vamos que nos vamos? :


----------



## Tubes (1 Oct 2008)

Dios!!!

Que ojo tengo, ni Gran Hermano ni ostias.

T5: +0.1%


Voy a cambiar a A3.

Saludos


----------



## fros (1 Oct 2008)

Tubes dijo:


> Dios!!!
> 
> Que ojo tengo, ni Gran Hermano ni ostias.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, hay globos de sobra. Voy a por la bombona de Helio...ahora vuelvo .


----------



## luismarple (7 Oct 2008)

En fin... a alguien le queda alguna idea para dar el pelotazo, o recogemos la pasta y nos ponemos a cubierto hasta que deje de caer?? virgencita virgencita, que me quede como estoy... andandarán mis gamesas a 26,15!!!


----------



## fros (7 Oct 2008)

Cuanto tiempo Luisma!, pensaba que te había ido corriendo con los beneficios a alguna isla del Caribe. 

Bueno, de pelotazos así sin trabajar ahora no se me ocurre ninguno, pero me acuerdo de algo que me contó un amigote Venezolano y también un encargado del Puerto de Tarragona. 

Esto no es legal amigos, así que no lo indico como sugerencia, sino como algo que no se tiene que hacer, por si hay algún poli leyendo. Es mera curiosidad.

Resulta que los mariconazos de la mafia Rusa, donde ganan más pasta no es en la droga ni en el tráfico de armas ni siquiera el tráfico de chochos. Es sencillamente con el tráfico de alcohol.

Como el gravamen del alcohol en muchos países es una bestiada, pasan alcohol como si fuera anticongelante del coche, de un país con un gravamen mínimo a otro con un gravamen alto, con lo cual, en cada envío se ganan millones de euros. Hay muchos países que eso no es un Delito para la salud sino simplemente fraude fiscal, con lo cual los riesgos son mínimos. 

También se hace con productos alimentarios. pasan la aduana como alimento de animales, y después una vez desembarcado, lo vuelven a poner como producto alimentario para personas, que tiene un gravamen más alto.

Esto de las aduanas es para escribir un libro. En Finlandia se van a Letonia a emborracharse porque allí el alcohol es mucho más barato, en Perú me parece la bombona de Butano es mucho más barata que en Ecuador, y nosotros tenemos Andorra como Anecdotario para todos los gustos. 
Aquello es un coladero. 

Sí, ya sé que esto no es el Tema, pero como pelotazos solo los veremos en el fútbol, aquí lo dejo. .

Por cierto, un hijo de un empresario ya fallecido en atentado en Marruecos, vendía hace unos años un permiso especial para fabricar alcohol en Marruecos. Estuve hablando con él personalmente del tema, pero al final no hablamos de precios. Sólo había dos Licencias en todo el país: la suya y otra más que la tenían unos judíos. Allí el alcohol según me han dicho está por las nubes.

Acabo. Muchos marroquíes lo que hacen es registrar marcas europeas que tengan éxito y no tengan un registro mundial. Me comentó el Caso de "el burrito Blanco", y el cordero como logotipo. Cuando llegó la empesa española, el logotipo ya estaba registrado y tuvieron que negociar con su dueño la compra. algo parecido con los dominios de internet.

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (7 Oct 2008)

Esta bien... ya que la bolsa no da mucho de sí, vamos a cambiar la filosofía de este hilo, valen todos los pelotazos, los legales y los... "dudosos", hasta que se aclaren los sistemas financieros mundiales vamos a hacer un "brown stroming" de esos a ver que se puede hacer con el dinerito fresco que todos hemos sacado de la bolsa a toda ostia...

Lo del tráfico de alcohol me parece buena idea, pero lo de los contactos y los proveedores es un poco delicado... puedes amanecer un día con las piernas rotas o la corbata colombiana o algo de eso...

El otro día en callejeros hicieron un reportaje de todas las guarrerías que se meten los chavales hoy en día y ví en negocio redondo!! y encima era limpio!!

El asunto básicamente consiste en vender botellines de agua en los parkings de las discotecas, el socio los vendía a 3 euros (dentro te cuestan 8) y el los compraba a 0,15 !!!! si todavía es mas rentable que la droga!!! y no creo que te parta nadie las piernas (bueno, si, el de la disco, pero basta con andar al loro...)

Ese es mi pelotazo de la semana.

Un saludo.


----------



## fros (7 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Esta bien... ya que la bolsa no da mucho de sí, vamos a cambiar la filosofía de este hilo, valen todos los pelotazos, los legales y los... "dudosos", hasta que se aclaren los sistemas financieros mundiales vamos a hacer un "brown stroming" de esos a ver que se puede hacer con el dinerito fresco que todos hemos sacado de la bolsa a toda ostia...
> 
> Lo del tráfico de alcohol me parece buena idea, pero lo de los contactos y los proveedores es un poco delicado... puedes amanecer un día con las piernas rotas o la corbata colombiana o algo de eso...
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver Luisma. La pregunta del millón: Seguro que era agua?. 

Si estaban en un párking de una disco, porque no se llevaban los chavales el agua de casa?. E la juventú de oi dia asin de jilipoyas?. 

Yo por tres euros les vendo una garrafa de cinco litros jua jua


----------



## rosonero (7 Oct 2008)

Me podéis decir que le pasa a Iberia? no hace mucho leía que no sé que empresa valoraba objetivamente su valor en bolsa a 2.25. Durante semanas se movía entre 2 i 2.20 euros.
Hoy sigue bajando y está sobre el 1.5 euros. No entiendo nada, el precio del petroleo que es lo que le suele afectar negativamente está en mínimos osea que no van por ahí los tiros.
¿Alguna idea?


----------



## arrhenius (7 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Me podéis decir que le pasa a Iberia? no hace mucho *leía que no sé que empresa valoraba objetivamente* su valor en bolsa a 2.25. Durante semanas se movía entre 2 i 2.20 euros.
> Hoy sigue bajando y está sobre el 1.5 euros. No entiendo nada, el precio del petroleo que es lo que le suele afectar negativamente está en mínimos osea que no van por ahí los tiros.
> ¿Alguna idea?



esa empresa queria deshacerse de muchos titulos, sabia que si los vgendia sin mas se caeria el valor, asi que inventan un rumos/noticia para fomentar demanda ty poder encasquetarselo


a que suena creible? xD


----------



## luismarple (7 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Vamos a ver Luisma. La pregunta del millón: Seguro que era agua?.
> 
> Si estaban en un párking de una disco, porque no se llevaban los chavales el agua de casa?. E la juventú de oi dia asin de jilipoyas?.
> 
> Yo por tres euros les vendo una garrafa de cinco litros jua jua



No no, era agua, vendiendo drogaina los había a patadas, este iba con una mochila llena de botellines y se los quitaban de las manos, supongo que si en una noche te vas a pulir 60 eypos (por decir algo) en droga no creo que luego vayas a andarte con miramientos para gastarte 3 (o 6 o 9) en agua, sobre todo si la garganta se te queda como un felpudo.

Es la ley de la oferta y la demanda una vez mas, amiguitos!!


----------



## fros (9 Oct 2008)

señores:


*!hoy rebote!*

Digo yo....


----------



## fros (9 Oct 2008)

La primera noticia de Hoy:

*Rebote sin convicción de la bolsa de Tokio*

Rebote sin convicción de la bolsa de Tokio - 9/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## luismarple (9 Oct 2008)

Frosito!! has vuelto al barrio!! vuelve la alegría a nuestros corazones!! y contigo llega... EL REBOTAZO!!! (bueno, me conformo con que deje de caer la bolsa en picado).

A ver como se nos da la feria.


----------



## fros (9 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Frosito!! has vuelto al barrio!! vuelve la alegría a nuestros corazones!! y contigo llega... EL REBOTAZO!!! (bueno, me conformo con que deje de caer la bolsa en picado).
> 
> A ver como se nos da la feria.



Bueno, por ahora el Rebotito . Me he ido al Carrefour para ver si ayudo a activar la economía, pero creo que no. Hay poca gente y el pescatero estaba haciendo sudokus.

Ganar dinero no ganaremos, pero con las hostias que nos estamos metiendo, me está entrando una risa tonta....que bien nos lo vamos a pasar con la crisis. Momento histórico este. Sí señor!. :


----------



## luismarple (9 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Bueno, por ahora el Rebotito . Me he ido al Carrefour para ver si ayudo a activar la economía, pero creo que no. Hay poca gente y el pescatero estaba haciendo sudokus.
> 
> Ganar dinero no ganaremos, pero con las hostias que nos estamos metiendo, me está entrando una risa tonta....que bien nos lo vamos a pasar con la crisis. Momento histórico este. Sí señor!. :



Es un momento tan bueno como cualquier otro para no tener ni un duro que poder meter en bolsa!!


----------



## EuroDolar (9 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues yo me tiro a la piscina y apuesto por comprar ....cha chan !!!
> Especialistas del Zinc
> Desde hace más o menos un mes y pico participo en el juego de bolsa online de la web de Rankia. Me meto unos batacazos tremendos y cada vez veo más claro que está altamente manipulada y se juega mucho a la especulación intradía.
> Uno de los valores en los que me he fijado es especialistas del Zinc por su gran volatilidad, sube y baja como un yoyo entre 1.50 y 1.60. La cosa es que compré a 1.50 esperando a que rebotara pero con toda la que se ha liado esta semana ha acabado bajando a 1.35  y llegó a estar en 1.30.
> ...




Lo podríamos manipular provocando caspa a la gente. El Zinc es uno de los principales componentes de los champús anticaspa.


----------



## luismarple (9 Oct 2008)

EuroDolar dijo:


> Lo podríamos manipular provocando caspa a la gente. El Zinc es uno de los principales componentes de los champús anticaspa.



Llenemos las emisoras de telebasura!! a ver si a la gente le da un ataque de caspa y nos forramos con el Zinc!! toma!! otro pelotazo!!! y con un poco de suerte a lo mejor tambien sube telecinco!!! joder joder, nos vamos a forrar!!!


----------



## fros (9 Oct 2008)

Voy a escribir una carta al Zapatero a ver si nos quiere como asesores de economía. Total, tiene más de 600 para nada. Con nosotros al menos no se aburriría.

Por cierto, nosotros también tenemoszinc en nuestro cuerpo, se concnetra principalmente en nuestros órganos sexuales.



> *El Zinc juega un papel vital en numerosas funciones corporales. Forma parte del crecimiento celular, en docenas de reacciones enzimáticas y en la expulsión del dióxido de carbono, tan perjudicial para nuestra salud.
> Presente en todos los seres vivos, el Zinc abunda en nuestro cuerpo, concentrándose en los órganos genitales, en los testículos y en los ovarios, en las glándulas endocrinas (que segregan) y sobre todo en la hipófisis. También se concentra en el cabello, uñas, hueso y tejidos pigmentados del ojo.*



Propiedades y Beneficios del Zinc | Propiedades de los Alimentos - Alimentación Sana y Natural - Nutrición


----------



## luismarple (9 Oct 2008)

Fros, casi deja lo de la carta, a ver si al final nos va a nombrar asesores económicos y con la que está cayendo (ibex por debajo de 10.000) nos cortan las pelotas a nosotros!! ya me veo ahorcado de una farola con un cartel colgado del cuello que pone "analisto económico" quita quita...


----------



## fros (10 Oct 2008)

Por aquí ya no asomamos el morro verdad Luisma?. Si es que está la cosa que no se puede aguantar...:

Se consuma el drama bursátil y los mercados europeos retroceden con una fuerza impensable

Se consuma el drama bursátil y los mercados europeos retroceden con una fuerza impensable - 10/10/08 - elEconomista.es

Me parece a mi que este tópic empezará a pillar telarañas...


----------



## luismarple (10 Oct 2008)

Como?? vamos a dejar de jugar a "El pelotazo de la semana"?? NO Y MIL VECES NO!!!! ahora que se han dado la ostia las bolsas es el momento de actuar!! de hecho tengo un sistema nuevo.... 

Voy a comprar acciones del valor que se haya dado la ostia mas grande!! esta vez si que si!! nos vamos a forrar!! todos a comprar AFIRMA's a 0,47 (no se ni a que se dedican).

Esta vez no nos puede salir mal!! alguien tiene que forrarse, por que no nosotros????

Venga señores!! que me lo quitan de las manos!! afirma a 0.47!!! oportunidad!! como decía mi entrenador de baloncesto.... Todos al rebote!!!!

(Por supuesto la compra es de fogueo, que esta la cosa como para ponerse a hacer experimentos...)


----------



## fros (10 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Como?? vamos a dejar de jugar a "El pelotazo de la semana"?? NO Y MIL VECES NO!!!! ahora que se han dado la ostia las bolsas es el momento de actuar!! de hecho tengo un sistema nuevo....
> 
> Voy a comprar acciones del valor que se haya dado la ostia mas grande!! esta vez si que si!! nos vamos a forrar!! todos a comprar AFIRMA's a 0,47 (no se ni a que se dedican).
> 
> ...



*Bien!!!. Así me gusta!. *Espérate que voy a empeñar los cubiertos de plata de la abuela y me pongo a comprar AFIRMA´S como un loco!.

Si es que nos lo van a quitar de las manos hoiga!!


----------



## luismarple (10 Oct 2008)

Esta vez si que si!! ahora toca remontar y dar.... EL PELOTAZO DE LA SEMANA!! a ver como estan esas afirmas el viernes que viene... hoy por solo 0.47


----------



## fros (10 Oct 2008)

Venga Luisma, que ya me veo!!...




Que ya me veo!....




Entra Luisma, que te invito!,


No sea que acabemos pegándonos la ostia. Al menos disfrutaremos un poco. Lo que nos llevemos ahora bueno es. Carpe Diem. 




Le ponemos 150.000 para empezar?. :


----------



## luismarple (10 Oct 2008)

Venga, dale fuego, aquí nos forramos o nos vamos a la mierda. El que no arriesga no gana.


----------



## luismarple (10 Oct 2008)

Manda cojones que los quince días que llevamos con este hilo hayan sido los peores de la historia del Ibex!!!

Si es que monto un circo y me crecen los enanos!!!!

Así ni pelotazo ni ostias!!!


----------



## fros (10 Oct 2008)

Ya te digo. Pero no te preocupes Luisma, ya tocaremos el cielo algún día....


----------



## luismarple (12 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Ya te digo. Pero no te preocupes Luisma, ya tocaremos el cielo algún día....



Joder! a ese enano lo que le va a crecer es otra cosa... tu te has pasado por el concurso de gifs cachondos de la guarderia, no??


----------



## fros (13 Oct 2008)

Buenos días.

Luisma levanta que esta mañana hay rebote seguro.

amos a por esas afirmas que están a o.47 a ver que pasa...

Jode que madalenas más buenas me estoy tomando con el cafetito con leche.

Saludos


----------



## fros (13 Oct 2008)

*+5% en apertura de Europa según los 'bookies' de la City*

*Los bookmakers de la City prevén alzas en apertura de las bolsas europeas tras la reunión de los jefes de Gobierno europeos. El Footsie podría abrir con un alza del 5% y el Dax podría subir hasta 214 puntos. o un 4,7%. El Cac40 podría subir 165/168 puntos o un 5,3%.*

Vamos a ver lo que aciertan...:


----------



## luismarple (13 Oct 2008)

Lo sabía!! accionas a 0.47 que hoy puedo vender a 0.50!!! vuelve el pelotazo de la semana!! dinerito fresco señora!!! el pelotazo de la semana, oiga!! que me lo quitan de las manos!!!


----------



## fros (13 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Lo sabía!! accionas a 0.47 que hoy puedo vender a 0.50!!! vuelve el pelotazo de la semana!! dinerito fresco señora!!! el pelotazo de la semana, oiga!! que me lo quitan de las manos!!!



Muy bien luisma!!!, *un 8.70%* de beneficio en una horeja!.: (una horeja = sesenta minutejos) 

Veo que vas afinando la puntería. Ahora a vender y ponerse hasta el culo de cigalas.


----------



## fros (13 Oct 2008)

El rebote llega: el Ibex 35 se anota casi un 7% y supera los 9.600 puntos


El rebote finalmente ha llegado a los mercados europeos, que comienzan la sesión muy animados, aunque lejos de recuperar las caídas del viernes. En Europa, el rebote es similar, con algunos de los valores financieros más castigados, como ING o Deutsche Bank, liderando las subidas. Siga aquí la cotización del Ibex 35 en tiempo real.


"Espectacular apertura de semana alcista en la renta variable europea que da así su bienvenida al acuerdo europeo para ayudar al sector financiero. Técnicamente los índices reaccionan al alza desde puntos de giro potenciales tan importantes como son niveles de corrección proporcionales de un 61,80/66% en el caso del Ibex 35 (IBEX.MCIBEX 35
9649,40 +7,24% +651,70 


Última noticia
El rebote llega finalmente a los mercados y reaccionan a las medidas internacionales
Ver más 
resumen noticias gráficos histórico ) y de un 78,60% en el caso del DJ Eurostoxx 50, de toda la tendencia alcista iniciada años atrás, concretamente en octubre de 2002 en el selectivo español y marzo de 2003 en el Eurostoxx 50", explicaban los analistas de Bolságora en Ecotrader.

Eso sí, puntualizan que "todavía es pronto para saber si hemos visto un suelo temporal en las caídas de las últimas semanas y poder favorecer el inicio de un bear market rally ? rebote dentro de un mercado bajista ? . Con la volatilidad actual saber si los soportes alcanzados el viernes van a ofrecerse como puntos de inflexión requerirá rebotes superiores al 15%, y saber si se han perdido y por tanto si finalmente no funcionan como tales puede requerir otro tanto en sentido contrario".

Esos son precisamente signos de la famosa capitulación bajista, cuando hasta los más alcistas tiran la toalla y venden a cualquier precio, lo cual suele indicar que el suelo está cerca. Pero cualquiera se fía. A corto plazo, sin embargo, hay bastantes probabilidades de ver un rebote por la tremenda sobreventa acumulada la semana pasada y por la remontada de Wall Street al cierre del viernes, donde el Dow Jones redujo su caída del 7% al 1,5%.

Ahora bien, en estos tiempos no se puede dar nada por seguro, porque deberíamos haber visto ya algún rebote en los últimos días y, en cambio, hemos visto el fracaso sistemático de todos los intentos alcistas, que han dado paso a caídas cada vez mayores. Y como la crisis financiera dista mucho de calmarse, puede pasar cualquier cosa.

Es decir, demasiadas emociones fuertes como para dar por hecho un rebote o, más aún, un suelo del mercado. Habrá que seguir muy de cerca los acontecimientos del mercado monetario, donde el Libor (referencia en EEUU) a un día se relajó notablemente el viernes pero no así el tipo a tres meses, donde el mercado sigue congelado.

Por si todo esto fuera poco, esta semana viene repleta de resultados empresariales de primera fila: Intel, Johnson & Johnson, Pepsi (martes), Citigroup, JP Morgan, Wells Fargo, Coca Cola, eBay (miércoles), Merrill Lynch, IBM, Google, AMD (jueves), Honeywell y Schlumberger (viernes).

El panorama se completará con los datos económicos de la semana -aunque la pasada nadie les hizo caso por la debacle financiera-, entre los que sobresalen las ventas minoristas (miércoles) y el IPC (jueves). Además, tendremos los precios industriales, el índice Empire State y el Libro Beige de la Fed (miércoles), la producción industrial, el índice de la Fed de Filadelfia y el índice de los constructores de vivienda (jueves) y las viviendas iniciadas y el índice de confianza de la Universidad de Michigan (viernes).

El rebote llega finalmente a los mercados y reaccionan a las medidas internacionales - 13/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## luismarple (13 Oct 2008)

Ambos sabemos que la gloria es efímera, así que les voy a pegar fuego a mis afirmas a 0.52, sacamos el dinerito y vamos a buscar otra cosa... que bastantes ostias nos hemos dado últimamente.


----------



## fros (13 Oct 2008)

Toma Luisma, un 20% no se gana todos los días. se han puesto a 0.55!! :


----------



## luismarple (13 Oct 2008)

Mierda!! yo las vendí a 0.52!! (bueno, todo esto en plan "se supone" claro)

Pero si algo hemos aprendido en este hilo es que la gloria es efímera... ya estoy pensando un nuevo.. "El pelotazo de la semana" para el viernes. De momento el sistema de invertirlo todo en el valor que se haya dado la ostia mas grande ese día no me va mal... mmmm...


----------



## luismarple (13 Oct 2008)

QUE PEPINAZO HA PEGAO AFIRMA!!! Si esta a 0,60!!!!! joder joder!! pa habernos forrao!!!


----------



## fros (14 Oct 2008)

Buenos días.

Hoy toca:

_El quieto parao_. Hoy es el día para los valientes. Así que den un paso para alante. El menda se queda a la cola.



> http://www.eleconomista.es/generale...s-el-suelo-o-un-rally-de-mercado-bajista.html
> 
> Aunque muchos recomiendan comprar tras el rebote de ayer, conviene mantener la calma. Ésa es la pregunta del millón de dólares ahora mismo en el mercado. Si, después de sufrir una de las peores rachas bajistas de la historia, lo peor ha pasado y el rebote histórico de anoche es el principio de la recuperación.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, el otro día compré una ardilla muy mona y hoy me he levantado con picadas pequeñitas alrededor del pulgar. Como la hipadeputa me haya pegado pulgas la aso para comer.

Sólo me faltaba eso. Caguendena. :


----------



## luismarple (14 Oct 2008)

El pulgar? entonces no creo, las pulgas no tienen por qué picar necesariamente en el pulgar.... (pulga-pulgar...juas juas juas, festival del humor,viva la alegría, cualquier día me va a dar un ataque de caspa, estoy tan solo...)

Fuera bromas, las pulgas suelen picar en zonas con mucho riego sanguineo, el cuello, los muslos, los antebrazos... rara vez en las manos.

Por cierto! ya tengo sistema nuevo!! el viernes voy a meterlo todo en el valor que se haya dado la ostia mas grande, y a lo largo de la semana vendo!! esta vez si que si!!! nos vamos a forrar!!


----------



## luismarple (14 Oct 2008)

FROS!!!! que tenemos las afirmas a 0,76!!! que de esta nos retiramos!!! (Si llegamos a invertir con dinerito de verdad, claro...)


----------



## fros (14 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> FROS!!!! que tenemos las afirmas a 0,76!!! que de esta nos retiramos!!! (Si llegamos a invertir con dinerito de verdad, claro...)



*AAAAG*, sabía que pasaría. Vaya pelotazo habías visto amijo. Ahí la habías dado pero buena. 

Y la bolsa sigue subiendo. Son los dos mejores días del año! :


----------



## luismarple (14 Oct 2008)

De todo saprende, en esta ocasión hemos sabido entrar, pero hemos salido demasiado pronto, la entrada la tenemos clara, el valor que se de la mayor ostia, la salida hay que estudiarla un poco mas...


----------



## TidyRao (15 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> y traernos tractores de China?. Conozco a un venezolano que traía tractores de Taiwan a Florida, de Florida se vendía él mismo por una sociedad interpuesta el tractor al precio que quería claro, y como el gobierno te daba dólares a un precio subvencionado para ayuda la exportación, él los cambiaba luego en el mercado negro y se hizo millonario!!. Es historia real.
> 
> Bueno, esto no es lo que yo digo, los tractores chinos no prosperan porque no hay recambios. Hubo una partida multimillonaria que iban para Brasil, pero no pudo ser por esta pega.
> 
> ...




mmm interesante... pero la cosa no es tan facil la verdad... yo tengo una pequeña empresa de venta de maquinaria agricola y te puedo asegurar que no es tan facil, por lo menos en Europa. pero mmmm si tu pones la pasta yo los vendo y vamos al 50% 
El futuro es el mercado ruso y los paises del este, tambien marruecos compra bastante.... yo de economia no se mucho pero compro a 2 y vendo a 4 y con ese 2% me voy arreglando


----------



## luismarple (15 Oct 2008)

frosito!! no estamos solos!! hay mas gente interesada en dar.... El pelotazo de la semana!!! y con ideas!!

Lástima que aquí a todos nos sobren las ideas y nos falte financianción...


----------



## fros (15 Oct 2008)

TidyRao dijo:


> mmm interesante... pero la cosa no es tan facil la verdad... yo tengo una pequeña empresa de venta de maquinaria agricola y te puedo asegurar que no es tan facil, por lo menos en Europa. pero mmmm si tu pones la pasta yo los vendo y vamos al 50%
> El futuro es el mercado ruso y los paises del este, tambien marruecos compra bastante.... yo de economia no se mucho pero* compro a 2 y vendo a 4 y con ese 2% me voy arreglando*



Querido amigo: si compra a dos y vende a cuatro, el porcentaje es mayor que el 2%, supongo que ha sido una errata de imprenta, como cuando en el carrefour te ponen la Playstation a 59 euros y les falta otro nueve detrás.

La Pasta que mi amigo ganó, que no es poca, era cambiado los dólares subvencionados por pesos. Es decir, el pedía al gobierno 100.000 euros en dólares, el gobierno venezolano tenía un cambio de supongamos (ficticio), de 2000 pesos por dólar, eso era el peso subvencionado, pero no era el real, el que se pagaba en la calle estaba a 3.500 ó 4000 pesos por euro. Qué hacía con los dólares?, volvía a cambiarlos en el mercado por pesos, y así haciendo rueda ganó más de tres millones de dólares de la época.

Vendió la idea a unos franceses, y a las primeras de cambio lo pillaron. Hay algo en internet de la gesta de mi amigo. En cuanto a la maquinaria, era lo mismo, como si se pudrían. El se las comparaba a sí mismo a un precio inflado y como aduanas y el servicio fiscal iban un poco perdidos de como iban y a qué precio, pues pasaba el visto bueno, y si aduana sospechaba algo, para eso estaba la correspondiente mordida, que allí es tan natural como aquí comprar un sello de 50 cms. No sé si habeis pillado la jugada del negocio.

Lástima que este señor ahora esté enfermo, pero tiene mucho olfato para los negocios. En Berlín me presentó a la hija de un tío muy famoso de Venezuela que es cantante, y fuimos a su casa y nos cantó el bésame mucho. Socialista convencida fue agregada cultural de Venezuela durante diez años en la RDA y nos enseño los más y los menos de Berlín Este. Por cierto, un día hablaré de las mujeres alemanas. Vale la pena. 

En cuanto a traer tractores chinos, si es con una buena logística, el primero que lo haga se forra. Lo que pasa es que hay una oposición feroz por parte de las marcas Occidentales. Pero todo se andará. 

Mi hamijo escribió:



> frosito!! no estamos solos!! hay mas gente interesada en dar.... El pelotazo de la semana!!! y con ideas!!
> 
> Lástima que aquí a todos nos sobren las ideas y nos falte financianción...



Es cierto Luisma, estamos como la mojama. Ayer me dieron buenas noticias y en Noviembre pillare entre 18.000 y 90.000 euracos. Pero claro, pensándolo bien, qué haces con ese dinero...comprar plata?, bonos alemanes?...jua juaaa. No es dinero.

Pero te diré una cosa lo importante son las ideas si son buenas. Yo empecé con un empresario, le expliqué la historia de las subastas y me dijo: mira, yo te doy la pasta, tu te pegas con los mafiosos y vamos a medias!.

Guau!, qué interesante!, mañana empiezo a comprar como un rockefeller por los juzgados!. No sabes lo valientes que te pones cuando juegas con un dinero que no es tuyo. El caso es que la cosa fue bien, y hasta hoy somos amigos, y de eso hace más de doce años. 

Observar que he dicho entre 18.000 y 90.000, eso se hará en cinco minutos según la destreza que tenga en negociar conseguiré más o menos. Chutazo de adrenalina. Pero tampoco puedo dar más detalles.

Como curiosidad: mi amigote, gran persona, americano de aquellos que piensan a lo grande, (o me arruino o me forro,) se pulió casi toda la pasta. Compró un barco, una avioneta (es piloto), e hizo mil y una orgías. Tres esposas, y cuarenta mil "ahijados" que le hacen constantemente la pelota. Ahora vive de unas rentas de unos inmuebles que están muy bien situados.

Saludos.


----------



## fros (16 Oct 2008)

Buenos días hamijos

Cómo veis la jornada?. Segun el economista será una sesión propia del Stephen king ese.

Vuelve el terror a los mercados mundiales: Europa podría volver a mínimos anuales



Wall Street bate su propio récord de caída relativa y anuncia una posible vuelta a mínimos en Europa. En este mercado, cualquier previsión, por muy cortoplacista que sea, se queda corta en cuestión de horas. Esta mañana Asia sigue desplomándose, con el Nikkei cayendo más de un 10%. La recesión llama a la puerta y los mercados no pueden aguantar el rebote.


Ayer era de esperar una recaída después de las fortísimas subidas de lunes y martes, un recorte razonable, tranquilizador incluso. Pero no que el Ibex se desplomara otra vez el 5% ni que el EuroStoxx se hundiera el 6,5%. Ni lo de Wall Street. Bueno, es que lo de Wall Street no se lo esperaba casi nadie a dos horas del cierre. Sí, los índices perdían más del 4%, pero eso parece hasta razonable en medio de los tremendos bandazos de este mercado.

Pero no se ha acabado el pánico. Éste se desplegó en el último tramo de la sesión y provocó que el Dow Jones (DJI.NYDOW JONES
8577,91 -7,87% -733,08 


Última noticia
Otra jornada negra
Ver más 
resumen noticias gráficos histórico ) cayera a plomo el 7,87%, por encima del 7,33% perdido el 9 de octubre. Se trata de la segunda mayor caída en puntos de la Historia, por detrás del "lunes negro" de 1987, y sirvió para que el Dow Jones perdiera los 9.000 puntos por tercera vez en las últimas cinco sesiones. El Nasdaq lo hizo todavía peor, con una caída del 8,47%, y el S&P 500 se derrumbó un terrorífico 9,03%.

Evidentemente, después de este nuevo desastre debemos prepararnos para una apertura muy bajista en Europa. Y recuerden que los pronósticos suelen quedarse cortos en estos tiempos, tanto al alza como a la baja. En todo caso, queda demostrado que no había que fiarse del rebote, por mucho que los siemprealcistas dieran por terminada la caída son la subida histórica del lunes. Ahora cobra cuerpo la posibilidad de que este rebote no fuera más que un pullback a los antiguos soportes -ahora resistencias- antes de recaer a mínimos. No tiene por qué ser así, pero la posibilidad está abierta.

El hundimiento final de Wall Street tuvo como detonante el Libro Beige de la Fed, que mostró un fuerte debilitamiento de la economía en todo el país, principalmente por la falta de crédito a las empresas. Anteriormente, las ventas minoristas (la clave de la economía norteamericana) habían caído el doble de lo previsto, la actividad se había frenado en Nueva York y los precios industriales habían subido inesperadamente. Un cóctel peor imposible para el mercado y que resucitó con fuerza los rumores de nuevas bajadas de tipos.

Este negro panorama económico provocó un nuevo descenso del petróleo superior al 5%, con lo que el barril quedó por debajo de 75 dólares. Las petroleras fueron especialmente castigadas en Wall Street, aunque el desplome fue generalizado. Los buenos resultados de Intel (INTC.NQINTEL
14,99 -5,90% -0,94 


Última noticia
Vuelve el terror a los mercados mundiales: Europa podría volver a mínimos anuales
Ver más 
resumen noticias perfil gráficos histórico ), JP Morgan (JPM.NYJ.P.MORGAN CHASE
38,49 -5,45% -2,22 


Última noticia
Vuelve el terror a los mercados mundiales: Europa podría volver a mínimos anuales
Ver más 
resumen noticias perfil gráficos histórico ) y Wells Fargo (WFC.NYWELLS FARGO
64,13 +0,11% +0,07 


Última noticia
Vuelve el terror a los mercados mundiales: Europa podría volver a mínimos anuales
Ver más 
resumen noticias gráficos histórico ) no evitaron que los dos primeros valores cayeran más del 5% (el tercero sólo cedió el 0,5%).

Para hoy, aparte de la posibilidad de otra bajada de tipos de emergencia, nos aguardan otros datos económicos importantísimos en EEUU, como el IPC, la producción industrial, el índice de los constructores de vivienda y el índice de la Fed de Filadelfia.

Vuelve el terror a los mercados mundiales: Europa podría volver a mínimos anuales - 15/10/08 - elEconomista.es

Una auténtica montaña rusa la bolsa


----------



## luismarple (16 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Querido amigo: si compra a dos y vende a cuatro, el porcentaje es mayor que el 2%, supongo que ha sido una errata de imprenta, como cuando en el carrefour te ponen la Playstation a 59 euros y les falta otro nueve detrás.
> 
> La Pasta que mi amigo ganó, que no es poca, era cambiado los dólares subvencionados por pesos. Es decir, el pedía al gobierno 100.000 euros en dólares, el gobierno venezolano tenía un cambio de supongamos (ficticio), de 2000 pesos por dólar, eso era el peso subvencionado, pero no era el real, el que se pagaba en la calle estaba a 3.500 ó 4000 pesos por euro. Qué hacía con los dólares?, volvía a cambiarlos en el mercado por pesos, y así haciendo rueda ganó más de tres millones de dólares de la época.
> 
> ...



Que cabrón!! no, si ya sabía yo que tu vida tenía que ser interesante por cojones!! y cuando te pido que me cuentes algo me largas lo de los chococrispis.... pa matarte!!!


----------



## fros (16 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Que cabrón!! no, si ya sabía yo que tu vida tenía que ser interesante por cojones!! y cuando te pido que me cuentes algo me largas lo de los chococrispis.... pa matarte!!!



Pues no me lo pasaba bien yo ni na con los chococrispis de segurata en la Kellog´s. Tenían los tíos en la fábrica unas tinajas de miel made in USA que cabías dentro, y arriba, en las oficinas, había el departamento de psicología donde hacían estrategias publicitarias para comer mejor el cerebro a la gente. Como tenía toda la fábrica pa mi, chafardeaba un rato. 

Lo malo de tener chocos a discreción es que te ponías fondón. . Eso sí, los lavabos muy limpios. Cagabas a gusto.


----------



## luismarple (16 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Pues no me lo pasaba bien yo ni na con los chococrispis de segurata en la Kellog´s. Tenían los tíos en la fábrica unas tinajas de miel made in USA que cabías dentro, y arriba, en las oficinas, había el departamento de psicología donde hacían estrategias publicitarias para comer mejor el cerebro a la gente. Como tenía toda la fábrica pa mi, chafardeaba un rato.
> 
> Lo malo de tener chocos a discreción es que te ponías fondón. . Eso sí, los lavabos muy limpios. Cagabas a gusto.



Ves? otra vez! que eso es un rollo!! habla de tu periplo en alemania, de como te dedicas a negocios extraños, como has llegado a ser subastero, a tener amigos americanos forrados que hacen orgías en sus barcos... coño! de algo interesante!!


----------



## fros (16 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Ves? otra vez! que eso es un rollo!! habla de tu periplo en alemania, de como te dedicas a negocios extraños, como has llegado a ser subastero, a tener amigos americanos forrados que hacen orgías en sus barcos... coño! de algo interesante!!



Uy, eso de negocios extraños suena mal Luisma. El que tengo el mes que viene no es otra cosa de que hago de actora en un ejecutivo, un tema que colea hace unos años. Cuando pase la marea, que será dentro de 20 días lo explico mejor, pero advierto que puede ser interesante sólo para los que ejercen la abogacía o estudiantes de derecho. Es una cosa complicá.

En cuantro a los americanos forrados...Sabes que pasa Luisma?, yo que de foros prácticamente sólo he tocado el foro de trivialnet hace años y este mismo, me han escrito por privado 4 personas que me conocen :, así que tengo que ser un poco discreto. DE americanos, conozco fundamentalmente venezolanos y alemanes afincados allá. Algún holandés, y a través de ese Holandés colombianos muy simpáticos que no se a que se dedican y tampoco les pregunto. La mayoría están afincados en la isla de Aruba, está tocando a Venezuela pero pertenece a Holanda.

Lo que sí es cierto, es que en Dresde conozco dos italianos...que son un calco de El Duce y el otro a Robert de Niro, y según los mires, si le pones pelo al Duce se parecen al gordo y el flaco jeje. La pinta mafiosos que gastan echan para atrás, si te piden que juegues al póker, directamente les das la pasta, pero en cambio, oye, a mi me trataron a cuerpo de Rey. Me llevaron a un Italiano, y me invitaron a todo y a más. Ellos pagaban todo. Eso sí, de vez en cuando tenías que asentir con la cabeza cuando te decían "el vino italiano el mejor del mundo", la pasta italiana la mejor del mundo etc etc. Los italianos son como los gallegos, lejos de casa les coge la morriña.

Esta mañana he ido a ver a un industrial, y me ha dicho que la cosa estaba mal, y como yo llevo en el foro ya va para cuatro meses he aprovechado y lo he acojonao:

Islandia se va a la mierda!

hay que invertir en latas de atún

El dinero es deuda!

los bancos se van a la mierda!

Forocoches nos asedia!

ser industrial es de pobres!

Vamos que ha pensao, joder!, con lo optimista que siempre va frosito, menuda comida de coco me ha pegado!!

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (16 Oct 2008)

ya me figuro que con 2,400 visitas (y subiendo) tampoco es plan que te explayes con tu vida... Además esto tampoco es "El diario de Patricia".

Bueno, ha estao bien, algo es algo, por lo menos es mas interesante que la historia del segurata que te ponía tibio a chococrispis y a cotillear en los papeles de las oficinas... (El segurata de mi empresa se trae a la novia para follar en la mesa de caoba del gerente, hay seguratas para todo).


----------



## fros (16 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> ya me figuro que con 2,400 visitas (y subiendo) tampoco es plan que te explayes con tu vida... Además esto tampoco es "El diario de Patricia".
> 
> Bueno, ha estao bien, algo es algo, por lo menos es mas interesante que la historia del segurata que te ponía tibio a chococrispis y a cotillear en los papeles de las oficinas... (El segurata de mi empresa se trae a la novia para follar en la mesa de caoba del gerente, hay seguratas para todo).



¿Así que tienes empresa?. Al menos ya se algo de ti ladrón. . Bueno, supongo que es una frase hecha, como cuando alguien dice.."en mi pueblo"....

Ahora, te digo una cosa, de todos los curros donde he estado (bombero, fregaplatos, Guardia Civil en la mili, Tecnico de contra incendios etc etc..), donde mejor me lo he pasado ha sido de Bombero en la Central nuclear y de segurata. Guardo grandes recuerdos, era la época del flirteo y la tontería con las chavalas. Por cierto, si alguien es de cerca de Valls en Tarragona le sonará GAlo/Ben, una gigantesca empresa de muebles de oficina que de la noche a la mañana se fue a la mierda. Galoben viene de Gaspar Lozano Bello. Este señor tenía...quizás más de 500 trabajadores e invirtió en una nave nueva de sillería grandiosa justo cuando la crisis del 92. Ahí también estuve de segurata. Los chavales me venían a la garita a explicar sus problemas.

Había uno que me decía, tengo novia!, mira la foto!. Dios!!!, pensaba que orco, pero bueno, como el chico era un botijo tampoco podía pedir más, y además le decías la típica mentira piadosa, es majilla la chica, y te soltaba: sí, lástima que no esté sin estrenar, no es virgen!. Jua juaaa, yo pensaba, pero tú sí eres virgen sin pagar malandrín. Da gracias. Luego estaba la hija del repartidor de cervezas de la nave de enfrente que sabía que desde la garita la mirábamos y nos ponía a cien desde la ventana la hijaputa, en fin, se ganaba poco, pero para el ibiza y para vicios ya cubría

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (16 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> ¿Así que tienes empresa?. Al menos ya se algo de ti ladrón. . Bueno, supongo que es una frase hecha, como cuando alguien dice.."en mi pueblo"....
> 
> Ahora, te digo una cosa, de todos los curros donde he estado (bombero, fregaplatos, Guardia Civil en la mili, Tecnico de contra incendios etc etc..), donde mejor me lo he pasado ha sido de Bombero en la Central nuclear y de segurata. Guardo grandes recuerdos, era la época del flirteo y la tontería con las chavalas. Por cierto, si alguien es de cerca de Valls en Tarragona le sonará GAlo/Ben, una gigantesca empresa de muebles de oficina que de la noche a la mañana se fue a la mierda. Galoben viene de Gaspar Lozano Bello. Este señor tenía...quizás más de 500 trabajadores e invirtió en una nave nueva de sillería grandiosa justo cuando la crisis del 92. Ahí también estuve de segurata. Los chavales me venían a la garita a explicar sus problemas.
> 
> ...



Mi vida... no es ni de lejos tan interesante. Bufff. ni de lejísimos!! donde va a parar!! si quieres mándame un mensaje privado y te la cuento por mail, en dos minutos esta terminado... donde va a parar!! digamos que soy.... la gran decepción blanca. Con decirte que ni siquiera es mía la empresa... no te digo mas.

Lo único interesante en mi vida es que se me apareció la virgen y me dijo que entrara en este foro, por lo demas... poca cosa.

Ah! y una vez ví un zeppelin!!


----------



## fros (17 Oct 2008)

Buenos días. Hoy la bolsa...se pronostica que no se sabe muy bien como irá, pero que más que si que no. Es como cuando de una tía decimos de ella que es del montón parriba, no está buena pero casi. Así está la bolsa para hoy.

*El fuerte rebote de Wall Street permite respirar a Europa*

Pero la altísima volatilidad y los malos datos pueden devolver el pesimismo en cualquier momento. El mercado intenta poner los pilares de un suelo, pero éstos son demasiado frágiles todavía. Y eso que ayer, pese al brutal descalabro del miércoles en Wall Street, ayer Europa aguantó bastante bien e incluso llegó a entrar en positivo, aunque al final sucumbió a un nuevo desplome.


Nueva York corrió la suerte contraria: llegó a bajar el 3%, lo que hizo pensar en un hundimiento definitivo del mercado, pero fue capaz de darse la vuelta y acabar con un rebote muy contundente.

Así, el Dow Jones (DJI.NYDOW JONES
8979,26 +4,68% +401,35 


Última noticia
El fuerte rebote de Wall Street permite respirar a Europa
Ver más 
resumen noticias gráficos histórico ) sumó al cierre el 4,68%, aunque no fue capaz de recuperar los 9.000 puntos. El S&P 500 remontó el 4,25% y el Nasdaq fue el mejor con un repunte del 5,49%. Cifras muy importantes que permitirán respirar hoy a Europa, donde podemos ver una fuerte subida inicial.

Pero, más allá, el escenario sigue siendo muy complicado. Los alcistas quieren confirmar los mínimos de la catástrofe de la semana pasada como el suelo del mercado y, tras el fracaso del rebote del lunes y el martes, parecen decididos a intentarlo de nuevo. Si esta vez tienen más suerte y superan los máximos de hace tres días, podremos albergar esperanzas de que efectivamente tenemos un suelo, al menos a corto plazo. Pero si vuelven a fracasar, los mínimos serán vulnerables de nuevo.

Además, con la tremenda volatilidad actual es casi imposible hacer un pronóstico, porque puede pasar cualquier cosa. El escenario fundamental sigue siendo muy negativo. Ayer, el buen dato de IPC fue anulado por la caída de la producción industrial, la mayor desde 1974, y por el descenso del índice de la Fed de Filadelfia hasta mínimos de 18 años. El mercado se sobrepuso a estas noticias con la excusa de la nueva caída del petróleo, que perdió los 70 dólares por primera vez en más de un año. Pero no hay que engañarse: esa caída es otra señal de las expectativas de una grave recesión. Y eso nunca es bueno para la bolsa.

El capítulo de resultados dejó un rosario de pérdidas milmillonarias en bancos como Merrill Lynch o Citigroup, aunque eran esperadas. eBay sorprendió negativamente con sus previsiones, mientras que las buenas noticias vinieron de Nokia y United Technologies. Tras el cierre, Google e IBM batieron las expectativas (y la primera se disparó más del 8% en el after hours), mientras que AMD perdió menos de lo esperado. Finalmente, asistimos a la resurrección de la actividad corporativa con la posibilidad de una compra de Yahoo por Microsoft.

Para hoy tendremos las viviendas iniciadas y el índice de confianza de la Universidad de Michigan. En el lado corporativo, los protagonistas serán Honeywell y Schlumberger.

El fuerte rebote de Wall Street permite respirar a Europa - 16/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## luismarple (17 Oct 2008)

Bueno, señores, hagan sus apuestas que hoy hay que posicionarse para la semana que viene!! valor y al toro!!


----------



## luismarple (17 Oct 2008)

Ya esta decidido, voy a comprar Zeltias a 3.65, a ver como se me dá la semana, y como plan b inm.del sur a 23.39, a ver que tal me va la feria esta semana...


----------



## fros (20 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Ya esta decidido, voy a comprar Zeltias a 3.65, a ver como se me dá la semana, y como plan b inm.del sur a 23.39, a ver que tal me va la feria esta semana...



Buenos Días.

Sr Luisma, le voy a hacer caso. Me ha gustado eso de los zeltias. Tenía un tío Guardia Civil que lo fumaba hace treinta años. Además como está el último de la lista se puede consultar bien.

El problema es que ya pegó una subidita el Lunes y la cosa va de montaña rusa, la bolsa está peor que el Pepinho Blanco, así que me esperaría hasta el Martes.

Yo Hoy iría a por NH Hoteles que bajó un 10% el viernes. No He hecho un un análisis muy sesudo, pero como todo está patas arriba, si l´encerto pues lo endevino.

Comienza la semana: ¿Tendrá continuidad el rebote?

Una vez más, comienza una semana plagada de incertidumbres. Pero esta vez son mayores si cabe que la semana pasada, cuando la magnitud de la catástrofe previa hacía inevitable un rebote -salvo que estuviéramos de verdad en el fin del mundo-. Nos espera una avalancha de resultados empresariales en medio de una fortísima volatilidad y las dudas sobre la solidez del suelo.


Ya hemos tenido ese rebote (del 7,3% en el caso del Ibex (IBEX.MCIBEX 35
9655,20 +3,73% +347,00 


Última noticia: Tokio levanta cabeza: el Nikkei sube más de un 3% (07:12) 


Comienza la semana: ¿Tendrá continuidad el rebote?


La mayoría de los analistas (el 65%, según publicaba ayer elEconomista), cree que el mercado hizo suelo entonces y que, por tanto, lo ocurrido la semana pasada es el inicio de una recuperación que, aunque sea larga y complicada, es fiable. Se basan en que el castigo recibido es excesivo, que las valoraciones son muy atractivas y que las medidas adoptadas por Gobiernos y bancos centrales devolverán la estabilidad y la confianza en el mercado; es decir, que lo peor de la crisis ya ha pasado.

Técnicamente, existen elementos para pensar en un suelo, pero éstos deben confirmarse y para eso los índices tendrían que subir mucho más. Mientras tanto, la tendencia principal sigue siendo bajista, y eso significa que lo más probable es ver nuevas caídas cuando termine el rebote. Además, la debilidad del cierre del viernes en Wall Street deja claro que no se puede confiar demasiado en la continuidad alcista.

Lo que sí está garantizado es que continuarán la volatilidad y los sobresaltos. Para empezar, esta mañana en Europa estará marcada por la nacionalización de ING, aunque es difícil anticipar cómo se lo tomará el mercado: lo habitual sería con fuertes descensos, pero si lo interpreta como una muestra del compromiso de los gobiernos para no dejar caer a ningún banco, podemos ver subidas importantes.

Este escenario tan incierto y volátil estará marcado también por la evolución del interbancario, después de la relajación de la semana pasada. Y estará aderezado por una importante ración de resultados empresariales: Halliburton, American Express, Texas Instruments (lunes), 3M, Caterpillar, DuPont, Pfizer, Yahoo, E-Trade (martes), AT&T, Boeing, McDonald?s, Merck, ConocoPhillips, EMC, Philip Morris, Wachovia, Apple, Amazon, Amgen (miércoles, el día más repleto), Altria, IPS, Microsoft, Bristol (jueves) y Ericsson (viernes).

En cuanto a los datos económicos, la semana será más ligera que la pasada. Lo más relevante será el indicador adelantado (hoy), las demandas semanales de subsidios (jueves) y las ventas de viviendas usadas (viernes).

Suerte! 

Comienza la semana: ¿Tendrá continuidad el rebote? - 19/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## luismarple (22 Oct 2008)

Buenas, teníamos el hilo muy dejado de la mano de Dios, pero las masas me acosan para que lo siga alimentando (bueno, en realidad solo segundaresidencia ha hecho un comentario en plan "oye, como va el hilo aquel?") así que vamos a tener que seguir dando caña.

De momento mis zeltias han caido de 3,65 a 3,55, y mis inmobiliarias del sur siguen igual, pero igual igual a 23.39 las compré y ahí siguen. 

Estos valores claramente aguantan el chaparrón, así que mi consejo es seguir agarrados a la brocha hasta que alguien ponga una escalera, que si no nos caemos en picado.

Un saludo y a disfrutar (o no) con la bolsa!!!!


----------



## fros (22 Oct 2008)

Estoy por proponer el cambio de nombre: el hostiazo de la semana.

No hay un tipo de inversión que si juegas a que bajan ganas dinero?, o ya han prohibido ese producto?, porque ahora haría furor.

*Segunda mayor caída de la historia y mínimo anual: el Ibex 35 perdió un 8,16%, hasta 8.995,3 puntos*

Segunda mayor caída de la historia y mínimo anual: el Ibex 35 perdió un 8,16%, hasta 8.995,3 puntos - 22/10/08 - elEconomista.es

Mañana a subir no?


----------



## fros (22 Oct 2008)

Luisma, la solución: traemos bicicletas electricas chinas.

A ver si me entero de precios y pillamos unas cuantas a ver que pasa. Mejor que las gamesas y las zeltias será... 




Más de 40 millones de usuarios ya cuentan con esta bicicleta que funciona con un motor eléctrico. Está calando más que nada entre la gente de clase media.

Las bicicletas eléctricas son muy similares a las normales, siguen teniendo pedales, pero a su vez tiene un pequeño motor eléctrico. No alcanzan grandes velocidades, así que en China utilizan los mismos carriles especiales que hay para bicicletas. No requieren licencia de conducir, ni papeles de patente, ni siquiera se les requiere el uso de casco.

Pero este fenómeno de la e-bike ha revolucionado tanto que hay detractores. Quienes están a favor, dicen que es muy positivo porque no son ruidosas, no contaminan y dan mayor movilidad que muchos otros modos de transporte.

Pero los detractores dicen que no son seguras, que empeoran las congestiones de tránsito, y que igualmente contaminan por la polución de sus baterías.

Por culpa de estos últimos, en diversas ciudades chinas, como las mega ciudades de Beijin y Guangzhou, han prohibido las bicicletas eléctricas. Si bien el impacto real de las bicicletas eléctricas en China no ha sido estudiado por nadie. Allí entra Christopher Cherry, de la Universidad de Tennessee-Knoxville, que ha realizado un estudio sobre el caso publicado en LiveScience.

El problema real de congestionamiento es por el aumento de autos personales que llenan las capacidad de las calles en las ciudades chinas que están en constante expansión.

China es un país que tiene una tradición muy asentada en el uso de las bicicletas, acostumbrados a la movilidad personal y a los cortos viajes. Pero ahora con el crecimiento descontrolado de las ciudades los viajes se hacen más largos para las bicicletas y muchas veces el servicio de transporte público no puede proveer a la gente en ciudades que están desorganizadas, con un crecimiento urbano desprolijo.

Allí es que ha crecido mucho el uso de autos para una única persona, lo que ocupa mucho lugar en las calles y genera congestionamientos. Entonces es aquí donde las bicicletas eléctricas están satisfaciendo las necesidades de transporte en muchas ciudades, a un precio más barato que un coche, e incluso que el transporte público.

Según Cherry pudo estudiar, las bicicletas eléctricas viajan un 35 % más rápido que las comunes y tienen un rango de viaje mucho más amplio. En la ciudad de Kunming, por ejemplo, con una bicicleta eléctrica se puede tener acceso a un 60% más de trabajos, en 20 minutos, que con una bicicleta común. Comparado con los 30-40 minutos de viaje en autobus, una bici eléctrica puede acceder a seis veces más trabajos.

El problema asociado es la polución de las baterías. Las bicicletas eléctricas suelen usar baterías de ácido de plomocomo las de los autos, gastan más o menos una por año. Cada batería emite el 30-40 % del contenido de plomo al medio amiente, lo que resulta en unos 3 kilogramos de plomo emitidos por cada batería producida. Cuando la escala es ampliada a las 40 millones de bicicletas eléctricas de China, es muy grande la cantidad de plomo emitida.

Si bien este es un impacto grande al medio ambiente, en realidad no lo es tanto si se piensa en cómo se reduce la utilización de automóviles, y de emisiones de gases invernadero por el consumo menor de energía.

Tienen un impacto medioambiental muchísimo menor que el de un automóvil, así que si son un reemplazo, como parece ser, no son dañinas, sino que son una mejora. Actualmente a lo que más han reemplazado es al uso de la bicicleta común y a los autobuses. Según Cherry, irán reemplazando a los autos, y las baterías serán cada vez mejores y menos contaminantes, así que no está mal apostar a este medio de transporte.


----------



## fros (22 Oct 2008)

No sé en China, pero en Alemania las venden a este precio.





639,00 € / unidad

Lotes:
1 unidad / lote
10 lotes disponibles

I.V.A. no incluido
Portes no incluidos


Plazo de entrega máximo: 3 días 
Origen: Gütersloh - Nordrhein - Westfalen - Alemania 


Bicicleta Electrica Bici Scooter : Easy Bike Classic N - Oferta Solo Stocks

Me juego las pelotas que en China la misma bici no pasa de 150 euros o 200 dólares.

Vale, hay que traerlas...


----------



## segundaresidencia (22 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Un saludo y a disfrutar (o no) con la bolsa!!!!



no pongo nada en este hilo,para no "contaminarlo",pero esta de puta madre, me lo leo todos los dias


----------



## fros (23 Oct 2008)

Buenos días.


Ultima Hora

¿O tendría que decir primera?

Aquí o juegas al intradía o te arruinas directamente.Dentro de seis meses valdrá todo la mitad. 

Inversiones sólo recomendadas a pecholobos o a gente que le guste las emociones fuertes...

El Nikkei se aleja de los 8.000 puntos
Agencias | 7:10 - 23/10/2008

El príncipal índice de la bolsa de Tokio entra en la recta final de la sesión con una caída de 303 puntos o un 3,5%, a 8.390,3. Llegó a perder hasta un 5,5% en una sesión de extrema volatilidad. Tocó un mínimo intradía de 8.016,6 durante la sesión de la mañana. El yen se fortalece aún más y cotiza a 97,24 contra dólar.

El temor a una recesión mundial pone a Wall Street contra las cuerdas

La Bolsa de Nueva York terminó en fuerte caída este miércoles, afectada por un incremento de los temores del mercado sobre la amplitud de la crisis económica y la posibilidad de una recesión: el Dow Jones perdió 5,69% y el Nasdaq 4,77%. La debacle de los precios del petróleo, por otra parte, se aceleró este miércoles, con un barril que cerró en 66,5 dólares.

"El mercado sufrió una presión increíble", observó Peter Cardillo, de Avalon Partners, de la ola de resultados decepcionantes de empresas.

El Dow Jones llegó a perder más de 667 puntos, borrando la totalidad de lo ganado desde la jornada negra del 10 de octubre, antes de recuperarse parcialmente.

El mercado teme una recesión
"Los resultados son solamente una excusa: el mercado teme realmente una recesión, y teme que sea grave", agregó el analista.

En pleno período de resultados de empresas, muchos de los cuales fueron inferiores a las previsiones de los analistas, los inversores reaccionaron violentamente a las perspectivas pesimistas anunciadas por las empresas.

Después de que el desbloqueo del mercado del crédito devolviera en parte la confianza el lunes, la cuestión del crecimiento económico, de su desaceleración y la posibilidad de una recesión volvieron a primar.

"Es un acontecimiento mundial", subrayó Peter Cardillo, notando que el gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra Mervyn King había declarado que Gran Bretaña está "entrando en recesión".

El petróleo se desploma
Indicador de las previsiones de una marcada desaceleración del mercado mundial, la debacle de los precios del petróleo se aceleró este miércoles, con un barril que cerró en 66,5 dólares. Los valores de la energía sufrieron las consecuencias. Alcoa (AA.NYALCOA
10,52 -13,42% -1,63 


Última noticia
El temor a una recesión mundial pone a Wall Street contra las cuerdas
Ver más 
resumen noticias perfil gráficos histórico ) perdió 13,42%, Exxon (XOM.NYEXXON MOBIL
64,57 -9,69% -6,93 


Última noticia

El temor a una recesión mundial pone a Wall Street contra las cuerdas

resumen noticias perfil gráficos histórico ) Mobil, primera capitalización del Dow Jones, 9,69%, y ConocoPhillips, que había advertido sobre sus beneficios futuros, bajó 9,08%.

El título Boeing (BA.NYBOEING
42,91 -7,52% -3,49 


Última noticia

El temor a una recesión mundial pone a Wall Street contra las cuerdas

resumen noticias perfil gráficos histórico ), que no pudo dar previsiones de resultados para los próximos meses, empantanado en una huelga de mecánicos, cayó 7,52%, y los analistas se interrogan sobre el impacto de un movimiento que dura desde el 6 de setiembre.

El mercado obligatorio se disparó, convirtiéndose en un refugio ante los temores sobre la evolución de la coyuntura. El rendimiento del bono del Tesoro a 10 años cayó a 3,618%, contra 3,703% en la noche del martes, y el de los títulos a 30 años a 4,088%, contra 4,194% la víspera. El rendimiento de las obligaciones evoluciona en sentido opuesto a sus precios.

El temor a una recesión mundial pone a Wall Street contra las cuerdas - 22/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## luismarple (23 Oct 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no pongo nada en este hilo,para no "contaminarlo",pero esta de puta madre, me lo leo todos los dias



Ein?? no contaminarlo?? seguro que nos lees?? joder! si somos putos mubles!! vivimos de la polución!! si este hilo no hay por donde cogerlo, hombre, pon un comentario siempre que quieras!! anímate a pronosticar, total, peor que nosotros no creo que lo hagas, desde que abrimos el hilo (hace nada) hemos vivido las dos peores semanas de la historia del Ibex, el peor mes y continuamos para bingo...

Aqui primero se dispara y luego se pregunta, así que venga, haz tus pronósticos!!

Yo de momento ya he sacado en limpio un sistema gracias a este hilo. Consiste en entrar en el valor que se dé la ostia mas grande, me falta pulir un poco la salida, pero todo se andará...


----------



## luismarple (23 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, Fros, las motos esas a pilas por 600 y pico eypos me parece una sobrada, los perroflautas de greenpeace no tienen tanta pasta (salvo 4 ejecutivos new age) y los niñatos prefieren una moto de toda la vida, con su ruido y su humo, para que las jennys se fijen.

Con esa bici no se debe pillar ni ostias. Y lo de cuanto se pilla es fundamental en el mundo del transporte a 2 ruedas (pillar de velocidad y de tias es directamente proporcional)


----------



## fros (23 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Por cierto, Fros, las motos esas a pilas por 600 y pico eypos me parece una sobrada, los perroflautas de greenpeace no tienen tanta pasta (salvo 4 ejecutivos new age) y los niñatos prefieren una moto de toda la vida, con su ruido y su humo, para que las jennys se fijen.
> 
> Con esa bici no se debe pillar ni ostias. Y lo de cuanto se pilla es fundamental en el mundo del transporte a 2 ruedas (pillar de velocidad y de tias es directamente proporcional)



Nosotros a 300 Luisma, la vendemos a trescientos con tres años de garantía. Si a los quince días no estás satisfecho, te devolvemos el dinero, eso sí con el precinto y en su caja. Además regalo de un juego de cacerolas o un DVD de Claude Van Damme dando ostias que eso también relaja.

¡Que las pilamos a 150 euros y com portes 190!. Cuando hayamos vendido las 1000 primeras las subimos de precio, o le ponemos extras como radio FM o detector de radares. Ya nos inventaremos algo, que para eso está la imaginación. 

Saludos


----------



## luismarple (23 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Nosotros a 300 Luisma, la vendemos a trescientos con tres años de garantía. Si a los quince días no estás satisfecho, te devolvemos el dinero, eso sí con el precinto y en su caja. Además regalo de un juego de cacerolas o un DVD de Claude Van Damme dando ostias que eso también relaja.
> 
> ¡Que las pilamos a 150 euros y com portes 190!. Cuando hayamos vendido las 1000 primeras las subimos de precio, o le ponemos extras como radio FM o detector de radares. Ya nos inventaremos algo, que para eso está la imaginación.
> 
> Saludos



joder! haber empezado por ahí!!!


----------



## fros (23 Oct 2008)

Esto dentro de seis meses está como un solar. Si no al tiempo. 

*El Ibex sigue hundiéndose por la crisis de las pensiones en Argentina*



> El indicador español pierde casi el 4% y el resto de parquets europeos también presentan pérdidas aunque más moderadas
> 
> La Bolsa española aumenta con creces las pérdidas de primera hora y su principal indicador, el Ibex-35, cae el 3,8% a las 15.37 horas hasta los 8.651 puntos-mínimos anuales- lastrado por unos grandes valores que siguen siendo castigados y por el eco de la nacionalización de las pensiones en Argentina. El indicador español sigue la misma línea de ayer cuando sufrió la segunda mayor caída de la historia , del 8,1%, arrastrada por la decisión del Gobierno argentino de nacionalizar el sistema privado de pensiones , a este respecto, el Gobierno español anuncia que mantiene contactos con las autoridades argentinas y que "confía en que se puedan arreglar las cosas" y se llegue a un entendimiento con las empresas.



Baja seis, sube cuatro, baja ocho, sube cinco...lo dicho, para intradía y afinando mucho ñores.

Como no hay bacalao que cortar, hablaré de "inversiones alternativas". 

Hay un negocio marginal, pero paradójicamente se da entre gente que tiene dinero. Empresarios, algún notario, gente rentista..que es el juego de cartas, las famosas timbas. Esto es como los trileros, que no se sabe muy bien, todo el mundo lo conoce, pero sigue funcionando, sobre todo gente de grandes capitales como Barna, bajan un fin de semana a una casa rural, la alquilan para un fin de semana y después tods a su casa.

Pues bien, están los profesionales del juego. Estos a menudo se llevan putas que en Sarrià cuestan el polvo 200 euros la media hora, comienza la timba y se cambia los dineros por fichas, de 4000 euros para arriba.

El caso es que entre el alcohol, las putas en su mayoría búlgaras o rusas y algún tirito, aquello acaba en orgía y en juerga grande, y al final los tíos acaban sin pasta pero contentos. Con el regusto amargo de que se sienten timados y no saben el porqué, pero bueno, han pasado un fin de semana de muerte.

Dónde está el truco?. Los profesionales del juego son dos. Es decir, una mesa de seis, hay dos que se conocen, beben agua con hielo, estos no toman alcohol y las putas no se acercan a darle besitos al cuello como hacen con los primos que van a ser timados. Estos están por lo que están que es ganar la pasta. Me recuesto en la silla, tengo cartas buenas, me voy palante hacia la mesa, pues malas, y así una serie de códigos imperceptibles para los demás. 

Eso sí, puede acabar como el Rosario de la Aurora, porque la gente que tiene pasta, no es tonta,y a lo mejor las putas les da igual porque es un palomo cojo, y como "se dice que pasó una vez", hubo un tío más chulo y echado palante que sacó una pipa antes de empezar y se llevó toda la pasta. .

Lo que digo, ambientes marginales, pero muy entretenidos.:

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (23 Oct 2008)

Solo he pisado un casino en una ocasión, y aquello era lo mas parecido a una timba ilegal: Señores sudorosos con trajes caros encendiendo un cigarro con la colilla del anterior, señoras mayores apostando de mesa en mesa con bata de boatiné y zapatillas, con pinta de haber dicho en casa que iban a tirar la basura, chinos apostando fichas de las rectangulares enormes... Y yo, al mas puro estilo Luismarple Martinez Soria en "El casino no es para mí" entré con 100 eypos, llegué a ganar 300, pero como mi plan era saltar la banca o arruinarme en el intento al final me limpiaron.

El futbol es así, de todo se aprende.


----------



## luismarple (23 Oct 2008)

Respecto al IBEX... quien fue el visionario madmaxista que dijo que acabaría el año en los 8.000??? (y creo recordar que lo dijo cuando alcanzó los 15.000, que tiempos!)
Ese hombre era un optimista.


----------



## fros (23 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Solo he pisado un casino en una ocasión, y aquello era lo mas parecido a una timba ilegal: Señores sudorosos con trajes caros encendiendo un cigarro con la colilla del anterior, señoras mayores apostando de mesa en mesa con bata de boatiné y zapatillas, con pinta de haber dicho en casa que iban a tirar la basura, chinos apostando fichas de las rectangulares enormes... Y yo, al mas puro estilo Luismarple Martinez Soria en "El casino no es para mí" entré con 100 eypos, llegué a ganar 300, pero como mi plan era saltar la banca o arruinarme en el intento al final me limpiaron.
> 
> El futbol es así, de todo se aprende.



Pues yo al casino fui una vez al castillo de peralada o algo así, y otra vez al BINGO. Al bingo ni una puta linea, pero jugando al par a la ruleta francesa me saqué unas diez mil pelas, y no he vuelto más. El biengo es más chungo porque vicia mucho. Había gente que tenía varios cartones a la vez, y no sé como podía controlarlos todos porque te vuelves loco buscando el número.

*El 46!*

Joder empiezas a buscar y mientras estás viendo que tienes el 47 y el 45 y cantan de nuevo

*El 12*

El doce?, síii lo tengo

*El 44*

Camarera: quiere tomar algo, 

Váyase japuta!

*El 21*

Ya empiezas a verlo todo borroso. No encuentras los números

*El 5*

Línea!!

Han cantado línea. Comprobemos el boleto.

Perdón, me he equivocado!, me falta uno.

A ver novato, la próxima ves que cantes en falso te vas fuera vale?

Vale :o

Y no llames más japuta a la camarera.

Okey pero ha empezado ella, quemadespistao.

El Ibex no sé como acabará en Navidad, pero el pavo muchos lo cambiarán por pollo mcnuggets que sale más a cuenta.


----------



## luismarple (23 Oct 2008)

En mi cuadrilla de jóvenes íbamos al bingo a toñarnos, los tragos eran bastante mas baratos que en los bares, cogíamos un cartón para cada dos y pacharanes hasta que nos echaran, pasábamos hasta de marcar los números en el cartón (de todas formas al cuarto pacharán ya no hay quien marque nada, así que para qué molestarse).

En el bingo se dieron cuenta que esa medida de marketing era contraproducente y empezaron a cobrar lo mismo que en los bares de los alrededores. Nunca mas volvimos.


----------



## Catacrack (23 Oct 2008)

Como llevamos esos pelotazos. ¿Estais pensando en un posible rebote de los santander, bbva y repsol despues de dos dias de bajadas?

Creo que no tienen tanto negocio los dos bancos para el excesivo castigo que han sufrido por culpa de las nacionalizaciones argentinas. El que si que tiene mucho pastel en Argentina es Repsol, estos aun creo que pueden bajar algo mas.

Opiniones para mañana porfavor.


----------



## fros (23 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Como llevamos esos pelotazos. ¿Estais pensando en un posible rebote de los santander, bbva y repsol despues de dos dias de bajadas?
> 
> Creo que no tienen tanto negocio los dos bancos para el excesivo castigo que han sufrido por culpa de las nacionalizaciones argentinas. El que si que tiene mucho pastel en Argentina es Repsol, estos aun creo que pueden bajar algo mas.
> 
> *Opiniones para mañana porfavor*.



Pues nada, mañana opinamos. 

a mandar.


----------



## Catacrack (23 Oct 2008)

Me has hecho reir un rato, ahora las opiniones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

Yo compraría Mapfre... ahí dejo eso...

Saludos...


----------



## Burney (23 Oct 2008)

Hamijos, si me aceptan un consejo, no busquen valores, busquen soportes de indices.

Comprando cuando un indice llega a un soporte, si este indice rebota prácticamente rebotará todo, con lo cual se acierta casi seguro (es importante hacer un filtro y olvidarse de valores "muertos" tipo JAZ, COL o similares), y teniendo preferencia por valores de peso en el índice Por ejemplo, hoy con el rebote del IBEX en 8500, probablemente más del 60-70% de los valores cotizados habrá cerrado por encima del valor que cotizaba en el mismo momento que el IBEX llegaba a 8500. El SAN de 7,50 ha rebotado a casi 8, TEF de 13 a 14...

Por supuesto que el stop deben ejecutarlo si el indice rompe el soporte.

Felices pelotazos


----------



## fros (23 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me has hecho reir un rato, ahora las opiniones.



Me alegra oir eso Sr. Catacrack. Mi opinión, es que si pegan un rebote será tímido. No hay confianza en el mercado y ahora con las declaraciones de Sarkozy mucho menos.

el Dow jones por ahora registra un 0.60% de subida. Mañana por la mañana se verá la cosa más clara.

Saludos


----------



## fros (24 Oct 2008)

Está la cosa chunga. Pienso lo mismo que ayer, si hay subidas, pocas y sin alegrías, efecto de estas dos bajadas consecutivas.

Saludos

*El Nikkei se desploma y pierde los 8.000*



> El príncipal índice de la bolsa de Tokio no reacciona a la vuelta alcista de última hora de Wall Street y entra en la recta final de la sesión con una caída de 600 puntos, o un 7,1%, a 7.861. El yen sigue subiendo contra dólar y se acerca a la zona de los 95 (95,88).



Wall Street sin dirección: el Dow gana un 2,02% y el Nasdaq pierde un 0,73%





> La Bolsa de Nueva York terminó el jueves sin una orientación clara en una sesión muy volátil debido a la cascada de malas noticias empresariales, la incertidumbre que planea sobre países como Argentina, y una posible subida de los precios del crudo: el Dow Jones ganó 2,02% mientras el Nasdaq perdió 0,73



Wall Street sin dirección: el Dow gana un 2,02% y el Nasdaq pierde un 0,73% - 23/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## fros (24 Oct 2008)

El desplome de Asia vuelve a meter miedo en el mercado: Europa abrirá en rojo

Hoy toca el quieto parao.

El desplome de Asia vuelve a meter miedo en el mercado: Europa abrirá en rojo - 24/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Catacrack (24 Oct 2008)

Pues yo debo de estar muy loco porque acabo de enganchar 400 SAN a 7.50.

PD: Pero siguen bajando sin piedad


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Oct 2008)

¿Para qué comprar algo que mañana valdrá menos? (por SAN). El suelo está cerca (de los pies, ja ja ja).


----------



## Catacrack (24 Oct 2008)

El río de la vida dijo:


> ¿Para qué comprar algo que mañana valdrá menos? (por SAN). El suelo está cerca (de los pies, ja ja ja).



Va cayendo a tropicones, un rebote y salir echando ostias.


----------



## luismarple (24 Oct 2008)

mmmm... Me encanta el olor a hilo oficial del pelotazo de la Semana por la mañana!!! Ya estoy preparando mi nuevo briconsejo, no sin antes comprobar las rentabilidades de mis apuestas de la semana pasada (virgencita virgencita que me quede como estoy). A ver como se nos da hoy la feria...


----------



## luismarple (24 Oct 2008)

TOMA TOMA TOMA!! El pelotazo de la semana!! contra todo pronóstico!! contra toda lógica!! sin análisis ni ostias!! con dos cojones!!!

La semana pasada compré inmobiliarias del sur a 23.39 y después de la que ha caido ahora mismo están a 24.88!!! a vender como locos!!! (lastima que me parece que han suspendido su cotización por algún problemilla, si alguien lo puede confirmar...)

También me metí en Zeltias a 3.65 y ahora están a 3.40, que tal como está la parroquia ni tan mal.

Mi briconsejo de la semana: quietos paraos, vamos a ver si nos dejan vender esas inmobiliarias del sur la semana que viene a toda ostia y vamos a aguantar las Zeltias, que me pareceque van a sacar un medicamento o algo... o eso he oido por ahí.
(Que pasa? la bolsa se basa en rumores, no? pues eso!)

Buenas noches y buena suerte.

Y a quien Dios se la dé, San Pedro se la bendiga.


----------



## fros (24 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues yo debo de estar muy loco porque acabo de enganchar 400 SAN a 7.50.
> 
> PD: Pero siguen bajando sin piedad



Tú lo que eres un valiete Catacrack. . Como la infantería de marina, los primeros en llegar y los últimos en salir.

Ahora está a 7.48!, pero ha estado a mínimos de 7.31. Queda aún mucha jornada, puede que suba algo más, pero virgencita que me quede como estoy. 



Hoy no es día de pesca.


----------



## luismarple (24 Oct 2008)

Fros, esa foto es una de esas pruebas de agudeza visual en plan "Cual es el túnido"??

(voy a empezar a buscar una imagen en google conel criterio "tierra trágame" por si me dices que la foto es tuya)


----------



## fros (24 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Fros, esa foto es una de esas pruebas de agudeza visual en plan "Cual es el túnido"??
> 
> (voy a empezar a buscar una imagen en google conel criterio "tierra trágame" por si me dices que la foto es tuya)



Pues no apreciado amigo, no soy ni el que está a la derecha ni a la izquierda. Estaba buscando una página que hablara sobre la pesca del centollo y me salió este señor con su trofeo. 

Lo que sí me ha impactado es el bañador de colorines XXL del Carrefour. Compre dos y llévese tres.


----------



## luismarple (24 Oct 2008)

Bufff, menos mal!! como casi siempre me pierde la boca, es que se me ocurren comentarios que en el momento me parecen tran graciosos que es una pena guardárselos para uno mismo.

Luego me doy cuenta de que no es tan gracioso y lo que es una pena es que lo haya soltado.


----------



## fros (24 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Bufff, menos mal!! como casi siempre me pierde la boca, es que se me ocurren comentarios que en el momento me parecen tran graciosos que es una pena guardárselos para uno mismo.
> 
> Luego me doy cuenta de que no es tan gracioso y lo que es una pena es que lo haya soltado.



Te aseguro que ha sido muy gracioso. Es más te iba a dar un tanque pero me ha dado envidia que tengas tanto y yo tan pocos.

Ummm ahora quedo mal si no te lo doy. 

Venga pues!

Catacrack, vas hacer honor a tu nombre. Vaya ostia lleva el Santander. Está a 7.01


----------



## luismarple (24 Oct 2008)

Bueno, centrarse!! señores, hagan sus apuestas para la semana que viene!!! el pelotazo de la semana, oiga!! que me lo quitan de las manos!! vamos que nos vamos!!!

Yo por mis partes sigo con mis inmobiliarias del sur, que van parriba (aparte tampoco puedo vender porque han suspendido cotización) a 23.39, me voy a forrar!!
Y tambien sigo con mis Zeltias, a ver lo que pasa,compradas a 3.65...

Hagan juego señores!!!


----------



## fros (24 Oct 2008)

Uy que Hostia lleva el Santandeeer

UY Uy Uyyyy si está a 6.78!!:

URL=http://imageshack.us]




[/URL]


Catacrack no hagas ninguna tontería. Ten en cuenta que hay vida después de la crisis. Lo bonito que es ver amanecer, dar comida a las paloma, ver el mar con toda su plenitud.

Catacrack estoy contigo. 

ASITES. Asociación Internacional del Teléfono de la Esperanza 
Dirección: C/ Francos Rodríguez, 55-Chalet 25 

Teléfono: 91 459 00 62


----------



## luismarple (24 Oct 2008)

joder!! otro viernes negro!! si es que parece que lo hacen a propósito!! así no hay manera de dar.... El pelotazo de la semana!!

Hombre ya!!! me tienen cansino!!


----------



## fros (24 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> joder!! otro viernes negro!! si es que parece que lo hacen a propósito!! así no hay manera de dar.... El pelotazo de la semana!!
> 
> Hombre ya!!! me tienen cansino!!



Pues yo tengo alitas de pollo hechas y se me han torrao demasiado.

Ahora cuando lleguen diré: ¿quién quiere pizzaaaa? a ver si cuela 

Tengo curiosidad a ver como queda el Santander...


----------



## Catacrack (24 Oct 2008)

Bueno, siempre hay que pensar en verde, los que compraron ayer o el miercoles estaran peor que yo


----------



## fros (24 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Bueno, siempre hay que pensar en verde, los que compraron ayer o el miercoles estaran peor que yo



Tiene usted razón Sr. Catacrack. Sobre todo optimismo. 

Por cierto, tiene usted al del avatar como si fuera una mantis a punto de atacar a la presa. Las mantis se llaman religiosas porque ponen esa postura de oración cuando están de caza. También se les llama Sta Teresa.

Hemos perdido el 8000, ahora toca tocar otros picos, llegaremos al Aneto de aquí a seis meses, sino al tanto...

*El Ibex se hunde más de un 9% y llega a perder el 8.000*



> El Ibex-35 ha llegado a caer este mediodía más de un 9 por ciento, hasta quedarse por bajo de los 8.000 puntos. Nada más abrir, el principal índice de la Bolsa española perdía el 4,5 por ciento, afectado por el miedo generalizado a una larga recesión económica que en algunos parqués, como el de Tokio, producía descensos cercanos al 10 por ciento. En el resto de Europa también se registraban desplomes similares



El Ibex se hunde más de un 9% y llega a perder el 8.000 - Libertad Digital - Economia


----------



## Catacrack (24 Oct 2008)

El santander es como la vivienda, nunca baja!!! Asi que esto solo puede ir parriba.


----------



## fros (27 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> El santander es como la vivienda, nunca baja!!! Asi que esto solo puede ir parriba.



Sr catacrack ha vendido ya sus Santander? , porque si tiene que pegar un rebote tiene que ser el rebotón de la semana para que haga las paces.

Esta semana a ver quien pilla el día que no baje. Mañana puede haber rebote si Asia no sigue bajando al igual que los gringos.

Yo estoy por pillar algunas acciones de algo como recuerdo antes de que cierren el chiringuito y tiren la llave por la alcantarilla.:


----------



## luismarple (27 Oct 2008)

Pero hasta donde se puede caer la bolsa??? (hasta cero, ya lo se, es una pregunta retórica) si hace nada estaba a 15.000!! todavía recuerdo a un forero madmaxista que cerraríamos el año con el ibex a 8.000 puntos.... Ojalá!!! Los firmaba ahora mismo!! y el año que viene que ostias va a pasar??? mas de lo mismo?? en que niveles puede cerrar el 2010 el ibex?? Hagan juego señores!! realicen hoy sus pronósticos y así podrán lucirse delante del resto de foreros si aciertan!!! (Si fallan serán el blanco de sus burlas, todo sea dicho) 

Como terminará el Ibex este año?? y el que viene??? hagan juego, señores!!!


----------



## Buster (27 Oct 2008)

Los rumores apuntan a que el Ibex tocará suelo en los 7.000 puntos.


----------



## fros (27 Oct 2008)

Yo voto porque a final de año en la puerta de la Bolsa pondrá un letrero muy grande que diga:

*SE TRASPASA *

Por defunción de los dueños. Se han tirado por la ventana como en el 29.


----------



## Catacrack (27 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Sr catacrack ha vendido ya sus Santander? , porque si tiene que pegar un rebote tiene que ser el rebotón de la semana para que haga las paces.
> 
> Esta semana a ver quien pilla el día que no baje. Mañana puede haber rebote si Asia no sigue bajando al igual que los gringos.
> 
> Yo estoy por pillar algunas acciones de algo como recuerdo antes de que cierren el chiringuito y tiren la llave por la alcantarilla.:




Cada dia te lo pasas mejor acosta de mis 400 SAN.

Ahora mismo estoy perdiendo 0.66€ por accion.

De todas maneras no creo que llegue la sangre al rio. Antes de que la peña se empieze a tirar desde los rascacielos habran tomado medidas extremas con el dinero de los contribuyentes o habran montado algun zipi-zape por el mundo.

Aunque en bwin podrian hacer apuestas sobre la bolsa y los suicidios bursatiles, igual alli nos forrabamos.


----------



## luismarple (27 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Cada dia te lo pasas mejor acosta de mis 400 SAN.
> 
> Ahora mismo estoy perdiendo 0.66€ por accion.
> 
> ...



Hombre... no se, desde el crack del 29 hasta que montaron un zipizape como para echar a andar otra vez la economía (primero la americana, luego el resto) pasaron 10 años... espero que esta vez hayan aprendido la lección y si van a montar un cipostio mundial lo hagan prontito, no nos tengan 10 años sobreviviendo y montando pequeñas guerras civiles aquí y allá...


----------



## Catacrack (27 Oct 2008)

Santander ya esta en verde!

Ya casi estan al precio al que entre.


----------



## fros (27 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Santander ya esta en verde!
> 
> Ya casi estan al precio al que entre.



Muy bien. está remontando cual bahamontes la montaña

URL=http://imageshack.us]




[/URL]


Ha estado en 7.35 y según vaya mañana en USA y ASI pued que alcance el 7.50, pero está el agua muy turbia para hacer de agorero.

Otra cosa caballero. En Fros&luisma y cía no nos alegramos de las desgraciasa ajenas* amigo mío. Aquí y ahora todos somos catacrack. 

Saludos

*Bueno, de algunas desgracias sí que nos alegramos. Es que hay mucho cabrón suelto.


----------



## fros (27 Oct 2008)

Gracias por darme las gracias Luisma. Aquí nos damos todos jabón o cortamos la baraja:


----------



## luismarple (27 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Gracias por darme las gracias Luisma. Aquí nos damos todos jabón o cortamos la baraja:



El pelotazo de la semana viene a ser un hilo de chupapollismo financiero, porque realmente de bolsa no hay mucho que comentar, francamente. De nadita por las gracias, son completamente merecidas, no como tus gracias a mis comentarios, de nada pero son inmerecidas totalmente (igual lo explico con un croquis, no?)


----------



## luismarple (27 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, si el comentario anterior lo ve su señora esposa dígale de mi parte que todo se lo digo en sentido exclusivamente figurado, "animus jocandi" (cuantas absoluciones me ha conseguido esa frasecita!!) y de una manera totalmente heterosexual. Póngame a los pies de su señora.

Un abrazo y un tirón del bazo.

Suyo afectísimo, Luismarple.


----------



## fros (27 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Por cierto, si el comentario anterior lo ve su señora esposa dígale de mi parte que todo se lo digo en sentido exclusivamente figurado, "animus jocandi" (cuantas absoluciones me ha conseguido esa frasecita!!) y de una manera totalmente heterosexual. Póngame a los pies de su señora.
> 
> Un abrazo y un tirón del bazo.
> 
> Suyo afectísimo, Luismarple.



Uy!, esto de tener ánimos jocandi y ponerte a los pies de mi señora como que no suena bien Luisma. Además yo no se hacer masajes.:

Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (27 Oct 2008)

"Volkswagen sube un 190% y distorsiona la cotización del Dax 30 alemán"

Este pelotazo no lo hemos detectado


----------



## luismarple (27 Oct 2008)

Como???!!!! que se nos ha pasado un pelotazo!!??? pero como es posible!! si es que no estamos centrados!!! claro! tanta chorrada y tanto chupapollismo, y va Volskwagen y pega el estirón sin que nos damos cuenta!! concentracion, joder,CONCENTRACIÓN!!!


----------



## fros (27 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> "Volkswagen sube un 190% y distorsiona la cotización del Dax 30 alemán":
> 
> Este pelotazo no lo hemos detectado



¿Han suspendido la cotización de Wolkswagen?

Edito: pongo la gráfica. 




VOLKSWAGEN

Máximo 634,75 

Mínimo 324,99

Capitalización 141.298.574.495,00 

Cierre Anterior 210,85 

Diferencia ppo. ano % 84,38 

Dif. 52 semanas 181,08 

Última cotización 
Hora 17:28 
Fecha 27/10/2008 

No estamos por lo que tenemos que estar señores! :


Valores | elmundo.es economía


----------



## ronald29780 (27 Oct 2008)

Felicidades, chicos. No habia tropezado con el hilo hasta ahora. Así he diseninado mis conocimientos por allí.



Catacrack dijo:


> "Volkswagen sube un 190% y distorsiona la cotización del Dax 30 alemán"
> 
> Este pelotazo no lo hemos detectado



Pues, yo me puse corto en VW la semana pasada. Y mira como me ha ido...:

Otra recomendacion que dí era ABB.

Publicaron la semana pasada. De 970 millones (creo que eran €) a 920 millones de €. 

Y han perdido en dos dias 30+x%. Y parece que no han levantado cabeza, hasta ahora. 

Para quien interese...


----------



## fros (28 Oct 2008)

Bon dia.

Se me ha borrado todo ag! :

Bueno, Resumiendo, que el SAN puede subir a primera hora, pero que todo está hecho una caca y lo más seguro es que el verde se vea poco. Todo rojo carmín.

Preapertura

*No hay solución: otro rebote fallido que acaba en 
desplome*

Europa comenzó ayer con un batacazo sorprendentemente fuerte después de la debacle de la semana pasada y sin justificación aparente. Luego fue capaz de recortar las pérdidas iniciales notablemente, es cierto, pero la decepción entonces vino de Wall Street: el enésimo intento de rebote fracasó y una subida que llegó a ser importante a media sesión dio paso a un nuevo desplome. La caída del 3% del S&P puede mantener las ventas en Europa a la espera de la Fed. Sin embargo, la esperanza viene de Asia, donde el Nikkei japonés ha rebotado con fuerza y ha cerrado un 6,4% al alza.


Esta vez el Dow Jones, que bajó el 2,42%, no fue el peor parado. El S&P 500 se dejó el 3,18% y el Nasdaq, el 2,97%. Eso significa que hoy podemos ver nuevos descensos en Europa, aunque algún día debería llegar el rebote. Tal vez haya que esperar a la reunión de la Fed del miércoles, después de que ayer Trichet confirmase lo que todos sabíamos: que va a bajar tipos la semana que viene (lo que habría sorprendido al mercado hubiera sido lo contrario, y habríamos tenido una estampida bajista).

En todo caso, tenemos una confirmación más de la extrema debilidad de este mercado y de la absoluta falta de fiabilidad de cualquier rebote. La presión vendedora es enorme por parte de los bancos intervenidos, hedge funds, etc. que deben reducir su apalancamiento vendiendo activos a la fuerza. Si a eso añadimos que sólo se atreven a comprar los traders más cortoplacistas y que éstos venden con el mínimo beneficio, tenemos enormes dificultades para ver una subida. Técnicamente, eso significa que seguimos en tendencia bajista mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, y que es más probable seguir cayendo que subir de forma sostenida

Ayer ni la inesperada mejoría de la venta de viviendas nuevas ni la concreción de las primeras ayudas del plan de rescate bancario no fueron suficientes para mantener el pulso alcista frente a unos miedos a la recesión que se plasmaron de nuevo en las materias primas: el barril de petróleo cayó otro 1,4% hasta 63,22 dólares, su nivel más bajo desde mayo de 2007. Para hoy tenemos la confianza del consumidor y el índice Case-Shiller de precio de la vivienda.

En el capítulo empresarial, Verizon se disparó el 10,1% tras una fuerte subida de su beneficio trimestral. Los resultados más destacados para* hoy serán los de U.S. Steel y Martha Stewart en EEUU, así como los de Santander a primera hora en nuestro país.*
No hay solución: otro rebote fallido que acaba en desplome - 28/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## luismarple (28 Oct 2008)

Hoy también en rojo???? Peros cuantos puntos le va a costar al mercado recuperar la confianza!!!??? en fin... yo sigo con mis inmobiliarias del sur, que como creo que han suspendido cotización se estan librando del chaparrón... que no les pase nada cuando vuelvan al mercado.


----------



## Catacrack (28 Oct 2008)

La cosa no ha arrancado mal. 

Nose si llegado el momento vender sin obtener beneficios pero sin tampoco palmar dinero.


----------



## luismarple (28 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> La cosa no ha arrancado mal.
> 
> Nose si llegado el momento vender sin obtener beneficios pero sin tampoco palmar dinero.



En lo que vamos de mes el consejo para nuestros inversores amigos, seguidores de El pelotazo de la semana viene siendo:

"Coge el dinero y corre!!"

Eso es todo, buenos días.


Mmmmmm.... y si empezamos a dar nuestros consejos financieros utilizando títulos de películas?? la bolsa va a seguir su caida a plomo, pero por lo menos nos entretendremos un poco... Hagan juego señores!! hagan sus pronósticos utilizando títulos de películas!!! al despiporre!! ala, al libre albedrío!! a la sopa boba!! que bonito!!


----------



## fros (28 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> La cosa no ha arrancado mal.
> 
> Nose si llegado el momento vender sin obtener beneficios pero sin tampoco palmar dinero.



Lo has tenido a 7.47! :

Ahora está en 7.07. Mi briconsejo es que si se acerca otra vez, vendas. Hoy puede ser el día, o mañana mejor aún. Ya volverá a bajar otra vez. El suelo todavía no se ve.


----------



## fros (28 Oct 2008)

-volkswagen no para de subir!!. Marica el último!!:

VOLKSWAGEN Precio Variación Volumen Hora 
1005,01 +93,27% +485,01€ 1.896.112(títulos) 1.357.319.813,45( €) 09:39:03 


El ibex ya estáen rojo


----------



## fros (29 Oct 2008)

Señores hoy toca *rebote*

Ultima Hora

El Nikkei sube un 7,7% y recupera los 8.000 puntos


El príncipal índice de la bolsa japonesa cerró con una subida de 590 puntos, o un 7,74% a 8.211,9, impulsado por la subida histórica de Wall Street y la posibilidad de un recorte de los tipos de interés del Banco de Japón.


Por fin puede que llegue el 'bear market rally'



> *Wall Street logró ayer la segunda mayor subida de la historia *tras la debacle de las últimas sesiones. Al fin llegó el rebote que todo el mundo esperaba ante la enorme sobreventa del mercado, pero que se hacía de rogar mientras se extremaba el dolor de los inversores. Y, como no podía ser de otra manera, el rebote en Wall Street fue proporcional al desastre de las cinco sesiones anteriores, es decir, espectacular.
> 
> 
> El Dow Jones logró la segunda mayor subida de su historia, del 10,88%; la mayor fue la de hace dos semanas, del 10,9%. Ya saben, la volatilidad actual nunca se había visto. De esta forma, el índice remontó desde mínimos de cinco años hasta reconquistar los 9.000 puntos. El S&P 500 se anotó el 10,79% y el Nasdaq, el 9,53%.
> ...



Por fin puede que llegue el 'bear market rally' - 28/10/08 - elEconomista.es

Los agoreros dicen que va a haber una subida guapa. ASí que si comprais hoy cualquier cosa es difícil que os equivoqueis. Eso espero. 

Saludos.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (29 Oct 2008)

Pero cual pegara el subidon?


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (29 Oct 2008)

futuros del santander?


----------



## fros (29 Oct 2008)

*Mira esta página en la preapertura y elige*.

Mercado Continuo Espaol - elEconomista.es

El Ibex 35 se prepara para otro rebote histórico: sube un 8% en la preapertura


----------



## fros (29 Oct 2008)

*Bradespar en preapertura: 111%*::


----------



## luismarple (29 Oct 2008)

Mierda! si es que ya lo dice el refranero español!! al que madruga Dios le ayuda!! lo que no se puede es revisar las cotizaciones a las 9:10 de la mañana!! así no hay manera de pillar....EL PELOTAZO DE LA SEMANA!!

Y digo yo... esta gente no podía esperar a las 11 de la mañana para dar el pelotazo?? A MÍ NO SE ME SACA DE LA CAMA A LAS 8 DE LA MAÑANA!!! ESO ES INHUMANO!!!!

Es demasiado sacrificio pillar los pelotazos... no se si voy a ser capaz de seguir...


----------



## fros (29 Oct 2008)

Es curioso pero en esta época de incertidumbres se puede sacar tajada y sin ser un experto en la materia.

Lo de Hoy estaba cantado, y el único en rojo ha sido el Bankinter, lo demás todo el parqué en verde con muchos valores superando el 10%.

Paciencia, esperar batacazos y ver por la mañana lo que hacen los valores en Asia y el Dow jones para tener una expectativa de lo que va a pasar.

Con la bajada del tipo de interés en USA se preveen mayores subidas, pero mañana en las negociaciones de la preapertura se verá más claro si seguimos con la subida.

Saludos.

IBEX 35 - Indice - elEconomista.es

Otro rebote superlativo: el Ibex 35 sube un 9,42% y cierra en 8.650,1 puntos




> Los fuegos de artificio que anoche iluminaron Wall Street han desembocado en la segunda mayor subida de la historia del Ibex 35, que rebotó un 9,42% que le deja en los 8.650,1 puntos, máximo de la sesión. Los inversores movieron 4.458 millones de euros en todo el parqué a la espera del recorte de tipos de la Reserva Federal de EEUU, que anunciará su decisión a las 19:15 horas.
> 
> 
> La mayoría espera una bajada de 50 puntos básicos, hasta el 1%, pero también hay quien apuesta por un recorte más agresivo de tres cuartos de punto.
> ...



Otro rebote superlativo: el Ibex 35 sube un 9,42% y cierra en 8.650,1 puntos - 29/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## fros (30 Oct 2008)

Hoy toca...

*Más volatilidad, imposible: Wall Street cae tras la Fed, pero Japón se dispara*



> Que este mercado está dificilísimo es algo que todo el mundo tiene bastante claro a estas alturas, pero ayer tuvimos un ejemplo palmario con la reacción de Wall Street a la más que esperada bajada de tipos de medio punto por parte de la Fed: primero una fuerte subida, corrección, nueva subirá a máximos del día y desplome vertical en los últimos minutos hasta cerrar claramente en negativo. Una volatilidad salvaje que convierte cualquier toma de posiciones en una apuesta a la ruleta. Esto podría indicar más bajadas en Europa, pero en Asia esta mañana el nikkei ha conseguido un rebote del 9.96%



Si l´encerto l´endevino :o. Ta mu difícil. Yo hoy a ser prudentes y jugar al funcionario*.


* Jugar al funcionario= Al quieto parao. 


Saludos.


----------



## Catacrack (30 Oct 2008)

Yo voy a ver si me puedo quitar las SAN a un buen precio y meterme unos €uros al bolsillo.


----------



## fros (30 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo voy a ver si me puedo quitar las SAN a un buen precio y meterme unos €uros al bolsillo.



Sr. Catacrack ya los tiene en verde. Ahora llega la hora de la verdad, o aprietas el botón o aguantas...


----------



## fros (30 Oct 2008)

Aquí está el meollo de la crisis, nadie dice cuanto producto basura tiene y por eso no hay confianza...

Lo dice el Santander. 

Santander: los mercados "podrían tocar fondo antes de fin de año" 



> En su boletín semanal, la entidad presidida por Emilio Botín afirma que los mercados "podrían tocar fondo antes de fin de año", tal y como apunta el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) "si las cosas se hacen bien" y la recuperación global "asoma después del verano".
> 
> En este sentido, destaca que las medidas anunciadas y puestas en marcha por los distintos bancos centrales "han afrontado estas dificultades con diferentes aproximaciones, pero hasta ahora no han funcionado, en parte porque necesitan tiempo y en parte porque no han logrado generar confianza".
> 
> ...



Santander que los mercados "podrían tocar fondo antes de fin de año" - 29/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Catacrack (30 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Sr. Catacrack ya los tiene en verde. Ahora llega la hora de la verdad, o aprietas el botón o aguantas...



Estas me las saco de encima entre hoy y mañana. Ahora ya me llevaria un pellizco pero hay la gran indecision sacar un poquito o esperar a ver si coger algo mas de pastel.

Es muy dificil acertar el momento justo. Con mi mala suerte, vendo a 8 y suben a 11 en una semana 

Darme opiniones.


----------



## fros (30 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Estas me las saco de encima entre hoy y mañana. Ahora ya me llevaria un pellizco pero hay la gran indecision sacar un poquito o esperar a ver si coger algo mas de pastel.
> 
> Es muy dificil acertar el momento justo. Con mi mala suerte, vendo a 8 y suben a 11 en una semana
> 
> Darme opiniones.



Pues mi bola mágica dice...




Que a 11 euros no va a subir ni de coña . Así que una retirada a ocho euros es una retirada digna. 

Claro que mi bola la compré en un todo a cien..


----------



## fros (30 Oct 2008)

8.11 y subiendo...


----------



## combuilder (30 Oct 2008)

Pues yo compré el martes el SAN a 6.75, y hoy me he desecho a 7.85 ..... 

El proximo duro... que lo gane otro!


----------



## bolsaspain (30 Oct 2008)

En el boletin nº7 dejo una serie de valores que pueden tener un rebote bastante majo. Recuerden que la tendencia primaria es bajista así que mucho cuidado.
Saludos.


----------



## Catacrack (30 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> 8.11 y subiendo...



Puse un StopLoss a 8,00 para asegurar ganancias, ahora estoi receloso por saber hasta donde llegara el rebote antes de que sigan caiendo.


----------



## Catacrack (30 Oct 2008)

Salto el stop, esto ha caido mucho al cierre de la sesion. Al final no he salido escaldado y han caido unos €uros para el bolsillo.


----------



## luismarple (30 Oct 2008)

Algún pronostico para mañana?? algo interesante?? algún valiente se lanza al ruedo?? o es que no hay pelotas??? venga señores!! el pelotazo de la semana!! (yo me conformo con no perder mas pasta)


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Algún pronostico para mañana?? algo interesante?? algún valiente se lanza al ruedo?? o es que no hay pelotas??? venga señores!! el pelotazo de la semana!! (yo me conformo con no perder mas pasta)



¿que tal con las monedas de cobre del ayuntamiento de madrid??
¿te queda alguna??


----------



## luismarple (30 Oct 2008)

Tengo que revisar mi stock... veamos... tenía dos docenas de alcant...monedas de bronce y he vendido un total de "cero" por lo tanto me quedan.... un momento.... no me ayudeis, no me ayudeis!!! me quedan....

Todas estas!!: llllllllll llllllllll llll


----------



## fros (30 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Salto el stop, esto ha caido mucho al cierre de la sesion. Al final no he salido escaldado y han caido unos €uros para el bolsillo.




Pues bueno...si lo comprastes por 7.50 y lo has vendido por 8...ummm son 50 cms

50 cms X 400 acciones = 2.000 euracos!!! :

Ya tiene para invitar a castañas Sr. Catacrack . Esto en sólo tres días!!:


----------



## fros (30 Oct 2008)

combuilder dijo:


> Pues yo compré el martes el SAN a 6.75, y hoy me he desecho a 7.85 .....
> 
> El proximo duro... que lo gane otro!



Muy bien, esto de que haya ostias va bien para recoger las nueces... o algo así 

Felisitaciones!


----------



## fros (30 Oct 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ¿que tal con las monedas de cobre del ayuntamiento de madrid??
> ¿te queda alguna??




Ahora el Luisma y yo hemos montado una empresa innovadora. Vendemos señales de tráfico por encargo y farolas de todos los tamaños.

Tengo una señal que pone TARRAGONA 36; VALENCIA 249 baratita. 

Saludos.


----------



## Catacrack (31 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Pues bueno...si lo comprastes por 7.50 y lo has vendido por 8...ummm son 50 cms
> 
> 50 cms X 400 acciones = 2.000 euracos!!! :
> 
> Ya tiene para invitar a castañas Sr. Catacrack . Esto en sólo tres días!!:



Ojala Renta4 multiplicase como tu.

200€ y a descontar gastos.


----------



## combuilder (31 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Muy bien, esto de que haya ostias va bien para recoger las nueces... o algo así
> 
> Felisitaciones!



Digo que sí! Ayer le dije a mi shati que Botín la invitaba en AVE a Madrid !! 

Eso si.... veo que hoy,..... *PA'bajo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## luismarple (31 Oct 2008)

Si es que hay que ver como esta el Botín!! if yu ar jiar is bicos yu ar a güiner!!


----------



## fros (31 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ojala Renta4 multiplicase como tu.
> 
> 200€ y a descontar gastos.



Buenos días.


Ayer por la noche, leyendo el GEO en la cama me puse a pensar...ummm vamo a vé, 50 cms es medio euro, por lo cual...400 acciones X medio euro no dan 2000, dan 200!!:. Demasiado tarde para rectificar.

Bueno, la inversión tampoco fue tanta...400 acciones X 7.50 = (CAlculadora XDDD!!!), 3000 euros. O sea, que en tres días has ganado lo mismo que en 18 meses con bonos alemanes (ma o meno)

Sigue estando muy bien señor catacrack


----------



## fros (31 Oct 2008)

combuilder dijo:


> Digo que sí! Ayer le dije a mi shati que Botín la invitaba en AVE a Madrid !!
> 
> Eso si.... veo que hoy,..... *PA'bajo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Mientras más para abajo más reiremos. El lunes a comprar.

Saludos.


----------



## pyn (31 Oct 2008)

Yo trasteando el miercoles con el programita de la ventana de expansión compre SAN, Gamesa y BBVA (100 de cada una) el miercoles y los vendí el jueves (sí me tendría que haber aguantado otro día) y me "saqué" 200€ de palo.


----------



## combuilder (31 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> if yu ar jiar is bicos yu ar a güiner!!



Me descojonooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## luismarple (31 Oct 2008)

pues si eso te hace gracia deberías ver el video... o mejor no, el video mas bien da pena.

Por cierto... me gustaría lanzar una pregunta al hilo, sobre un tema del que seguro que controlais... (lo haría en su hilo correspondiente pero son muy "integristas" no me fío de sus respuestas).

A que viene tanto interés (y tan súbito) por la plata?? que hace que de un par de meses para acá todo el mundo quiera comprar plata??

Y por otra parte... si todo el mundo quiere comprar plata... no es el momento idoneo para vender?? es que cuando he visto a tanto forero "obesionado" con la plata me he acordado de la anecdota de Rockefeller (o el tío gilito, no me acuerdo) y su limpiabotas, que le recomendó comprar acciones de nosequé y Rockefeller (o el tío gilito) pensó "si hasta este pringao, chusma humana, proletario, escoria, miserable de mierda piensa en comprar acciones... que coño hago yo mezclándome con esta gentuza en esas operaciones?? a venderlo todo" y lo vendió y se forró (todavía mas) porque todo el mundo tenía fiebre compradora, pero al de poco se acabaron los vendedores, a todo el mundo le entró mieditis y el mercado se desplomó...

Puede pasar algo así con la plata?? alguien recuerda cual era mi pregunta?? muchas gracias y felicidades por su programa.


----------



## maligno (31 Oct 2008)

como hace uno para comprar y vencer en bolsa por internet hamijos? dadme un enlace pf


----------



## luismarple (31 Oct 2008)

maligno dijo:


> como hace uno para comprar y vencer en bolsa por internet hamijos? dadme un enlace pf



Eh!! que yo he preguntado primero!! sigamos un orden porque si no esto es un caos!! primero responderme a mí!! (todo esto suponiendo que hay alguien al otro lado, claro)


----------



## Catacrack (31 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Eh!! que yo he preguntado primero!! sigamos un orden porque si no esto es un caos!! primero responderme a mí!! (todo esto suponiendo que hay alguien al otro lado, claro)




luismarple la culpa la tiene el general, que son mas catastrofistas que Bin Laden, no paran de predecir que el bsch, bbva, la caixa, caja madrid estan practicamente en quiebra tecnica, predicen que el €uro no valdra ni para utilizarlos de posavasos para no manchar la mesa, creen en el peakoil, en el sistemana economico actual esta en bancarrota.

Y no hacen mas que recomendar comprar latas de atun al por mayor, pq el atun y la cebada evitaran que te mueras de hambre, despues tambien aconsejan armarse hasta las cejas, para poder defender tu metales y tus conservas.

Y la recomendacion del oro y de la plata es para volver al sistema de cambio de la antiguedad.

Para ver y no creer...


----------



## Goyo (31 Oct 2008)

luismarple, creo que vas por el buen camino. Cuando la masa se lanza a comprar algo que no había pensado comprar en su vida suele ser signo de techo de mercado.

Ya he oído en varios sitios que las empresas que venden oro no tienen suficiente oro para vender por la enorme cantidad de pedidos que tienen. A mí me recuerda a cuando hace poco todo el mundo compraba pisos y se vendían sobre plano rápidamente.

Un saludo.


----------



## luismarple (31 Oct 2008)

Yo sobre todo me centro en que a la hora de invertir hay que ser clasista, estar por encima de la chusma y huir del populacho como de la peste!! cuando todo el mundo entre a tropel en lo que sea, es mejor marcharse!! que se queden ellos las rebajas, yo prefiero ir a mi sastre a que me haga mis trajes a medida, que él ya sabe como me gustan y me resulta mucho mas agradable... Ese es mi briconsejo de la semana: Huyan de los proletarios como de la peste, aunque no vengan armados y con banderas rojas, huyan.

Para forrarse hay que ser clasista, por eso la gente que mas pasta tiene es tan clasista!! ahora lo entiendo!!


----------



## fros (31 Oct 2008)

Si señor Luisma, pensando así llegará lejos. Yo siempre lo he dicho, cuando todos siembren patatas, tú lentejas y cuando a todos les den por las lentejas, tú planta lechugas. El dicho "donde fuera haz lo que vieres" es para sobrevivir pero no para triunfar. Hay que innovar, adelantarse a los demás. "el que llega antes gana" me dijo un abogado amigo mío, y es cierto.

Hace unos años fui a Valladolid a un pueblecito vitivinícola y cereal. Allí los campos son muy diferentes a Cataluña. Son inmensos campos llanos de trigo amarillento y cebada.

Pues bien, me invitaron a una bodega, de estas que hay en el subsuelo y tomamos unos vinos con queso y jamón. El paraiso. Al preguntarles si hacían vinos dulces me dijeron que no.

-Y porqué no?

-Porque no. Aquí no se da.:o

Bien, no se da, y porqué no se da?, le iba a preguntar, pero me parecía impertinente. Otra cosa que pregunté, ya que allí dispongo de unas seis hectáreas es porqué no se da el olivo, y la respuesta de los campesinos de toda la vida era ambigua. Algunos decían que era el frío, pero Lleida déjate correr el frío que hace, otros la latitud, pero estamos en las mismas, no es contestación válida. Al final nadie sabía la respuesta. Lo que todo el mundo estaba conforme es que allí el olivo no se daba, incluso me acuerdo de un libro de Básica donde venía el mapa de España con una línea donde ponía "Límite del olivo", sin saber muy bien porqué esa línea irregular en el norte de España cruzando de Oeste.

Pasados los años, hay varios olivos en la plaza del pueblo, todos muy sanos, y leí hace poco un proyecto pionero de cultivo del olivo en Valladolid. O sea, que no se hizo antes porque no hubo nadie con iniciativa propia para hacerlo.

Un consejo, si teneis una idea brillante y estais seguro de que puede funcionar adelante, no importa que nadie la haya echado palante. Y si veis que todo Dios está en contra de manera belicosa, es que a lo mejor habeis dado en el clavo.

Quién iba a decir que los levis "lavados a la piedra", o que las antiestéticos y antilíbidos pantalones de cintura de las chicas estarían algún día de moda? :

En esta vida lo importante para salir del pozo es innovar y arriesgarse. El que quiera peces que se moje el culo, y este es el requisito principal, porque amigos, a la hora de tirarse a la piscina, mucho bla bla bla pero pocos se tiran sin el flotador. Hay que tener madera para pegarse la ostia y volver al trampolín a tirarse de nuevo una y otra vez. Pero amigos, son pocos pero hay gente que lo hace, y esos son los que triunfan.

Saludos.


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Nov 2008)

Echad un vistazo a los grandes bancos en el Dow.

BoA, Citi y JP han subido demás. 

Y tarde o temprano van a caer otra vez, BoA y JP ya han tocado minimos 2 veces este año, un 25% por debajo del curso actual, Citi una vez.

....

PD: 

Del dolar ni hablar.


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Pues bueno...si lo comprastes por 7.50 y lo has vendido por 8...ummm son 50 cms
> 
> 50 cms X 400 acciones = 2.000 euracos!!! :
> 
> Ya tiene para invitar a castañas Sr. Catacrack . Esto en sólo tres días!!:



50ctmsx400=20.000ctms ,osea 200€.
Cuidado con esas emociones en la bolsa .


----------



## fros (2 Nov 2008)

Sí es verdá, me dejé llevar por la emoción. 

Pero rectifiqué a tiempo. Humanum errarum est. :

Para ganar 2000 euros tenía que haber invertido : 30.000 euros

y para ganar 20.000 euros: 300.000 euros. Esto suena mejor. En tres días el sueldo de un trabajador medio en un año.

Ya decía Karlitos Marx que donde hay rendimiento es en la plusvalía del capital y no trabajando... 

Es lo que hay.


----------



## chameleon (2 Nov 2008)

ojo inversoresque en ejpain hay todavía mucha leña que cortar. todavía no hemos bajado tanto como otros índices.

buena caza!!


----------



## Catacrack (2 Nov 2008)

Señores como se presenta la semana ?

Yo creo que hasta el miercoles la cosa baja, a repsol le estan dando puertas de ecuador y el martes tenemos elecciones en usa. La noticia de la bajada de tipos creo que no ara subir la bolsa puesto que ya se conoce desde hace dias. Creo que hasta pasadas las elecciones de USA toca bajadas. Luego es posible comprar algo para ganar unos €uros en 1-2 dias. Que opinais ?


----------



## fros (3 Nov 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Señores como se presenta la semana ?
> 
> Yo creo que hasta el miercoles la cosa baja, a repsol le estan dando puertas de ecuador y el martes tenemos elecciones en usa. La noticia de la bajada de tipos creo que no ara subir la bolsa puesto que ya se conoce desde hace dias. Creo que hasta pasadas las elecciones de USA toca bajadas. Luego es posible comprar algo para ganar unos €uros en 1-2 dias. Que opinais ?



Muy buenas señor catackack. Lo mismo pienso yo, palomitas y a verlas venir. cuando vuelva el ostiazo de la semana a comprar de nuevo. Lo de las elecciones de USA y la bolsa es algo impredecible, pero habrá que estar atentos a ver como respira la cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (3 Nov 2008)

Mmm... Ahora que estamos entre expertos, charlando distendidamente en nuestro club de caballeros, al calor de una chimenea, recostados en nuestros sillones de cuero fumando montecristos y bebiendo Cognac con nombre aristocrático... Que opinión les merece la bolsa para lo que queda de año? en que entorno creen que terminará a 31 de diciembre?? Cual es su consejo inversor?? donde meterían su dinero en una inversión a un año??

(Si estan desayunando un cartón de don Simon y apurando el último trujas mientras se recuestan en sus cartones dentro de un cajero automático también pueden opinar, al final las opiniones valen todas lo mismo)


----------



## fros (3 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Mmm... Ahora que estamos entre expertos, charlando distendidamente en nuestro club de caballeros, al calor de una chimenea, recostados en nuestros sillones de cuero fumando montecristos y bebiendo Cognac con nombre aristocrático... Que opinión les merece la bolsa para lo que queda de año? en que entorno creen que terminará a 31 de diciembre?? Cual es su consejo inversor?? donde meterían su dinero en una inversión a un año??
> 
> (Si estan desayunando un cartón de don Simon y apurando el último trujas mientras se recuestan en sus cartones dentro de un cajero automático también pueden opinar, al final las opiniones valen todas lo mismo)




Uy!, eso tú Luisma que desde que tas forrao con las monedas de cobre vas de un subido...

Por cierto con el smoking no quedan bien las zapatillas de deporte.


----------



## fros (3 Nov 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Señores como se presenta la semana ?
> 
> Yo creo que hasta el miercoles la cosa baja, a repsol le estan dando puertas de ecuador y el martes tenemos elecciones en usa. La noticia de la bajada de tipos creo que no ara subir la bolsa puesto que ya se conoce desde hace dias. Creo que hasta pasadas las elecciones de USA toca bajadas. Luego es posible comprar algo para ganar unos €uros en 1-2 dias. Que opinais ?



Por cierto señor catacrack, que es eso tan importante por lo que te han dado 50 tanques?. Yo aquí sin enterarme. Deme el enlace por favor. 

Con los tuyos y los míos ganamos al Luisma y le quitamos las monedas de bronce que les queda.


----------



## Catacrack (3 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Por cierto señor catacrack, que es eso tan importante por lo que te han dado 50 tanques?. Yo aquí sin enterarme. Deme el enlace por favor.
> 
> Con los tuyos y los míos ganamos al Luisma y le quitamos las monedas de bronce que les queda.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pais-la-decision-esta-tomada.html#post1188402

Ver para creer!


----------



## luismarple (3 Nov 2008)

joe, menudo ratio!! tankeado 51 veces en 3 posts!!! este hombre cada vez que abre la boca sienta cátedra!!!


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> joe, menudo ratio!! tankeado 51 veces en 3 posts!!! este hombre cada vez que abre la boca sienta cátedra!!!



cierto voy a darle un thanks en el post de arriba, por si me perdi algo 
edito, he visto los thanks, y estan aqui
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pais-la-decision-esta-tomada.html#post1188402
tiene razon, demosle todos un thanks por que tiene razon


----------



## luismarple (3 Nov 2008)

Creo que tiene el record de tankes por palabra en un solo post!!


----------



## Catacrack (3 Nov 2008)

Yo me pensaba que me estaba ganando un ban por expresarme libremente y me encuentro con 50 Thanks. Anonadado me quede.


----------



## luismarple (3 Nov 2008)

Sorpresas te da la vida. La verdad es que de este foro te puedes esperar cualquier reacción...


----------



## Catacrack (3 Nov 2008)

luismarple levantame el "quietoparao!" y vamos a comprar algo


----------



## fros (3 Nov 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo me pensaba que me estaba ganando un ban por expresarme libremente y me encuentro con 50 Thanks. Anonadado me quede.



la masa querido amigo son como las palomitas, cuando saltan unas cuantas, saltan todas por simpatía. Aquí igual, basta que uno te llame racista para que la cosa se líe.

De todas formas estoy contigo. Ha sido un comentario excelente.



> luismarple levantame el "quietoparao!" y vamos a comprar algo



Sabe qué, le veo como al Guardiola, con nervio y con ganas de comerse el mundo. Con esos 200 euracos que ganastes difícil echar el freno de mano. 

Saludos y suerte para mañana.


----------



## fros (4 Nov 2008)

Buenos y gélidos días.

El hombre del tiempo pronostica un día sin nubes, bueno, nubes y claros pero en principio no arrecia tormenta.

Veremos a ver...

*Primer día tranquilo en Wall Street en un mes: Europa puede seguir subiendo*

Europa puede mantener el optimismo un día más a la espera de las citas cruciales de la semana. Wall Street cerró plana anoche. Un titular insulso que casi nadie leería en condiciones normales. Pero no estamos en condiciones normales. Es la primera vez que el Dow Jones cierra una sesión con un movimiento (al alza o a la baja) inferior al 0,5% desde el 1 de octubre, cuando cayó el 0,18%. Desde entonces, la menor variación en un día ha sido del 0,82%.


Y, como saben, desde entonces hemos asistido a algunas de las mayores subidas y bajadas de la historia, incluyendo la peor semana desde que existe este índice centenario.

Por eso, es absolutamente noticioso que el Dow bajara ayer un mínimo 0,06%. El S&P 500 cedió hasta el 0,25%, pero el Nasdaq acabó un 0,31% al alza. Pero la historia no cambia. Se trata de una relajación de la tremenda tensión vivida por el mercado en un mes de octubre que sin duda pasará a la historia. Eso es bueno para los alcistas, en teoría, porque implica que hay menos miedo en el mercado. Como lo es el comportamiento de ayer de Europa, donde los índices lograron sacudirse las pérdidas y cerrar en positivo pese a la gran recuperación con que acabó la semana pasada.

Igualmente, es destacable la fortaleza de los índices (para subir en Europa y para no bajar en EEUU) en un entorno que sigue siendo muy negativo. Aquí tuvimos nuevos rescates bancarios, con mención especial para el gigante alemán Commerzbank. Allí, el ISM industrial -uno de los indicadores adelantados más relevantes- salió todavía peor de lo que se esperaba, y las ventas de los grandes fabricantes de coches mostraron un desplome apocalíptico. Asimismo, el Tesoro anunció que tendrá que emitir un récord de 550.000 millones de dólares en deuda pública para financiar sus planes de rescate, pese a lo cual los tipos interbancarios siguieron bajando.

Ahora bien, todo tiene un límite y, si siguen así las cosas, será muy difícil que la bolsa continúe subiendo alegremente. El peligro no está en las elecciones de esta noche en EEUU, donde salvo sorpresa mayúscula ganará Obama como el mercado descuenta desde hace semanas. Está en otros datos que se conocerán esta semana, como el ISM de servicios o el paro de septiembre, que pueden provocar una fuerte recaída si son mucho peores de lo esperado. Tampoco se olviden de la reunión del BCE del jueves ni de la tendencia de Trichet a decepcionar al mercado (recuerden la subida de tipos de junio). 

Donde no hubo tranquilidad fue en las materias primas: el petróleo sí acusó los malos datos económicos -incluyendo una bajada de tipos en India para frenar el deterioro de su economía- y se desplomó el 5,21% hasta 64,28 dólares.


----------



## JauNest (4 Nov 2008)

*El pelotazo de hoy: ALMIRALLLLLL*

Buenos días!!!!

Pecadores, comprad Almirall... que hoy da el pelotazooooo
Rápido, rápidoooooo
Han anunciado un acuerdo para comercializar un nuevo medicamentooooo


----------



## luismarple (4 Nov 2008)

Se abre la veda!!!

Señores, se acabó eso de limpiar la escopeta mirando a la chimenera esperando una señal del angel exterminador... El momento ha llegado.

Parece que ha pasado el chaparrón (por ahora) es el momento de salir a cazar!! hay que coger a la vaca por las tetas y ordeñarla mientras se deje!! no queremos prisioneras!! (es una frase de mi cuadrilla cuando salíamos de marcha para infundirnos valor... y funciona!!) salgan a la bolsa, hagan sus apuestas y vuelvan con su escudo o sobre él!!!

Ahora visualicen al chino (o japonés) ese de humor amarillo que va vestido con uniforme y con un sable, el que arenga a los concursantes mientras les digo:

AL ATAQUEEEEEEEEEEEERRRLLL!! (me ha quedado un poco de chiquito, pero bueno)

Salgan a la bolsa y hagan sus apuestas!! vuelve a salir el sol!!

Una última cosa... Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## JauNest (4 Nov 2008)

Almiralllllllllll

Hacedme caso, q hoy pega subiddddoooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## JauNest (4 Nov 2008)

Señoresssss

3´6% arriba y subiendooooo
Compraddddddd q nos forramosssssssss


----------



## luismarple (4 Nov 2008)

Si no fuese porque resulta ridículo, juraría que eres un troll intentando vendernos una moto...


----------



## JauNest (4 Nov 2008)

No, por Dios... Sólo soy un pobre proletario que intenta todos los días recuperar una pequeña parte de lo que la sociedad nos roba todos los meses en la nóminaaaa

Almiralllllllllllllllllllllllllll, hacedme casoooooooooo


----------



## JauNest (4 Nov 2008)

Almiralllllllllllllllll

4´4% y subiendoooooooooooooooo


----------



## fros (4 Nov 2008)

Ercros, mi querido chicharro Ercros un 18.75%!! :


----------



## Suko (4 Nov 2008)

No me hables de ercros que me encabrono. Jodio chicharro de mierda. es con el unico valor que he palmado bien de pasta en bolsa


----------



## Catacrack (4 Nov 2008)

Vaya mierda de previsiones que hemos hecho, no hemos acertado ni de lejos y menudo ultimo rebote hemos dejado pasar. Digo ultimo porque esto tiene que ir para abajo YA! que la economia esta muy jodida, el paro por las nubes y el gobierno sigue sin decir que bancos/cajas van a petar.

Señores quien quiera comprar que compre, pero esto es como jugar al poker...


----------



## Catacrack (4 Nov 2008)

JauNest dijo:


> Almiralllllllllllllllll
> 
> 4´4% y subiendoooooooooooooooo




La grafia de Almiral de Septiembre son de las que duelen de ver.


----------



## JauNest (4 Nov 2008)

Yo sólo se que entré a 7´12 y he vendido a 7´33... 21 céntimos por acción

Si a eso le sumo que entré en BME a 19´51 y que todavía no he salido y está en 20´30... Jijiijiji... 

Creo que voy a cerrar e ir a gastarme los cuartillos que he ganado hoy

Salud!!!!



Catacrack dijo:


> La grafia de Almiral de Septiembre son de las que duelen de ver.


----------



## fros (4 Nov 2008)

Suko dijo:


> No me hables de ercros que me encabrono. Jodio chicharro de mierda. es con el unico valor que he palmado bien de pasta en bolsa



Lo cierto es que no lo puede ver nadie. . Una directora de Gaesco me dijo que era un chicharro que le había dado un montón de problemas. Yo esperaba que bajara a doce o incluso a diez, pero se ha vuelto a poner a 20, o sea que ha subido un 25% :

Jaunest escribió:



> Yo sólo se que entré a 7´12 y he vendido a 7´33... 21 céntimos por acción
> 
> Si a eso le sumo que entré en BME a 19´51 y que todavía no he salido y está en 20´30... Jijiijiji...
> 
> ...



Pues Enhorabuena jaunest. No se lo gaste todo en el tragaperras. 

Saludos.


----------



## fros (5 Nov 2008)

*comprad!, comprad malditos!!*

ha ganado el negro. :

¡Todos a la mesa de apuestas señores!. ¡Hagan juego!.

*El rally se acerca a niveles decisivos con la barrida de Obama de fondo*

Los mercados europeos podrían mantener el rally, después de la abultada victoria de Barack Obama, que de momento ha permitido que las subidas se dispararan en Asia. Ayer Wall Street se animó a pesar de tener ciertas reticencias con Obama, por la posibilidad de subir impuestos a las plusvalías. Sin embargo, los demócratas tienen tradicionalmente un mejor récord económico, y en un momento de crisis financiera su victoria puede ser bien recibida.


Ademas, los mercados se encuentran en niveles decisivos. El S&P 500 recuperó ayer los 1.000 puntos por primera vez desde el 13 de octubre en un festival pre-electoral. El festival alcista que están viviendo las bolsas desde que marcaran mínimos anuales la semana pasada se retomó ayer tanto en Europa como en EEUU. Allí, el Dow Jones se anotó otro 3,48% y el S&P 500 reconquistó los 1.000 puntos por primera vez desde el 13 de octubre con un alza del 4,08%. El Nasdaq avanzó el 3,12%. 

Contra viento y marea (pues los datos económicos y los resultados empresariales siguen siendo nefastos), y con un volumen muy exiguo como para hablar de subidas sólidas, los mercados han conseguido recuperar buena parte del terreno perdido en las ventas de pánico de octubre. Pero eso era relativamente fácil: después de un hundimiento tan salvaje como el del mes pasado, es normal ver un rebote proporcional.

La hora de la verdad llega ahora, cuando los índices se acercan a niveles de resistencia importantes que probarán si hemos visto una corrección alcista (lo que se conoce como 'bear market rally') o un suelo de medio plazo.

La subida de ayer no tuvo detrás ninguna noticia positiva ni ningún motivo fundamental o técnico (no se rompió ningún nivel relevante); tan sólo el optimismo generado por unas elecciones en EEUU que han generado grandes expectativas de cambio y de dejar atrás, al menos psicológicamente, la crisis financiera más grave desde la Gran Depresión. 

Pero también hay algunos elementos objetivos para el optimismo. Por ejemplo, el hecho de que el Libor (tipo interbancario) a tres meses haya caído de forma consecutiva en las 17 últimas sesiones, lo que apunta a una relajación en las condiciones de crédito. De hecho, se encuentra en su nivel más bajo desde el 9 de junio.

Ayer no hubo resultados empresariales -nada puede robar protagonismo a las elecciones-, pero las posibles dificultades para una fusión entre Google y Yahoo abrieron la puerta a una nueva operación con Microsoft, lo que se tradujo en fuertes alzas para los dos portales. En cuanto a la economía, los pedidos de fábrica salieron todavía peores de lo esperado.

Hoy conoceremos el índice de empleo de sector privado y el importantísimo ISM de servicios, así como las cuentas de ArcelorMittal, Cisco y Time Warner. *Pero las reacciones y análisis del resultado electoral eclipsarán a todo lo demás.*

El rally se acerca a niveles decisivos con la barrida de Obama de fondo - 4/11/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## fros (5 Nov 2008)

*El Ibex 35 corrige hacia la zona de 9.600 puntos después de la victoria de Obama*

Vale, todos los analistas se han lucido. El negro no ha sentado tan bien...


----------



## kaos (5 Nov 2008)

Hablando de ECR, me he acordado de un gráfico...



suerte y saludos...


----------



## fros (5 Nov 2008)

kaos dijo:


> Hablando de ECR, me he acordado de un gráfico...
> 
> 
> 
> suerte y saludos...



Sí señor, te mereces dos tanques, lástima que no me queden más en el almacén.

La gráfica de Ercros lo dice todo. Es un valor que sigo desde hace años y a mi me gusta mucho. Te puedes dar de bruces, pero si sabes leer por donde va, que tampoco es que sea muy imprevisible, puedes ganar mucha pasta.

Saludos.


----------



## kaos (5 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Sí señor, te mereces dos tanques, lástima que no me queden más en el almacén.
> 
> La gráfica de Ercros lo dice todo. Es un valor que sigo desde hace años y a mi me gusta mucho. Te puedes dar de bruces, pero si sabes leer por donde va, que tampoco es que sea muy imprevisible, puedes ganar mucha pasta.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo tambien es uno de los valores que sigo, dentro de los clásicos chicharros de ayer, hoy y mañana claro está.... 
esta empresa ya lo pasó muy mal(Economía.-(Ampliación 2) Ercros cerrará 5 plantas, reducirá plantilla en 355 personas y ampliará capital en 144 millones - 18/04/07 - elEconomista.es), 
y parece que salen adelante((Ampliación) Ercros obtiene un beneficio de 5 millones hasta septiembre, frente) tendremos que seguir vigilando...

saludos


----------



## eminentemente técnico (5 Nov 2008)

Atentos a Telecinco,todavía no ha rebotado y la rentabilidad por dividendo es brutal,si bien es previsible que para el proximo pago se reduzca.


----------



## JauNest (5 Nov 2008)

Señores, mi opinión es que las subidas de estos días se han dado porque los mercados ya contaban con la victoria de Obama

Lo que no tengo claro es si también han contado con el futuro recorte de tipos del BCE, pero creo que sí

Es decir, mi visión es vuelta a los 8500 en el Ibex en los próximos días

Ójala me equivoque por completo, pero por si acaso "tengan cuidado ahí afuera"

Yo personalmente estoy fuera del mercado después de hacer un poco de caja con Iberdrola hoy... Y hasta que no lo vea clarito, mañana quieto en la mata...

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## luismarple (6 Nov 2008)

Buenas!! ayer haciendo el canelo en los hilos de la guardería hablé con un forero que está a punto de dar otro tipo de pelotazo de la semana, va a invitar a cenar a una compañera de curro a su casa, a ver lo que pasa, le he dicho que si la cosa sale bien se venga para acá y nos lo cuente!!

Y animo a todo el mundo que de algun tipo de PELOTAZO DE LA SEMANA que venga aquí y lo cuente!! aunque no sea bursatil!! (que tal como está la bolsa, y tal como va a estar... mejor contamos batallitas sexuales).

Un saludo y preparen sus pronósticos para el fín de semana!!

(Si alguien cree que se me va la pinza se equivoca!! Fros puede dar fé de la conversación mantenida con ese forero era... Eminentemente Tecnico, creo)

((Otra cosa es que alguien piense que a Fros tambien se le va la pinza, ahí ya no puedo opinar...))


----------



## Diogenes el Cínico (6 Nov 2008)

Poner una franquicia de Partidos Nazis (Nuevo Fascismo, Falange Federal Española, o algo así). En ambientes como el actual este negocio se va poner en punta, acordaos de la República de Weimar en alemania en los años treinta, había que llevar una saco de billetes de marcos para comprar el pan. Ya sabeis como acabó.
El funcionamiento del negocio es igual que en los partidos que ahora tenemos: pones un local en tu pueblo y con la franquicia va el logo, la ideología, lo que debes decir y lo que no, cuales son los temas que se discuten y los que no, etc. Muy cómodo, y da trabajo si eres aplicado, y si eres un pelín chorizo da acceso a pelotazos (urbanísticos o de otro tipo)


----------



## luismarple (6 Nov 2008)

Diogenes el Cínico dijo:


> Poner una franquicia de Partidos Nazis (Nuevo Fascismo, Falange Federal Española, o algo así). En ambientes como el actual este negocio se va poner en punta, acordaos de la República de Weimar en alemania en los años treinta, había que llevar una saco de billetes de marcos para comprar el pan. Ya sabeis como acabó.
> El funcionamiento del negocio es igual que en los partidos que ahora tenemos: pones un local en tu pueblo y con la franquicia va el logo, la ideología, lo que debes decir y lo que no, cuales son los temas que se discuten y los que no, etc. Muy cómodo, y da trabajo si eres aplicado, y si eres un pelín chorizo da acceso a pelotazos (urbanísticos o de otro tipo)



Pero tu cuantos años tienes??? 95?? quien cojones crees que se va a acordar de la república de Weimar??? Que aquí la gran mayoría son chavales Post ESO!!! tendrás suerte si saben lo que fué la Segunda Guerra Mundial!!!


----------



## Diogenes el Cínico (6 Nov 2008)

*Tengo algunos achaques pero eso lo he leído*

No te preocupes, siempre hay tiempo de aprender algo nuevo despues de la ESO (en realiddad supongo que habrá mucho que aprender si has pasado por la ESO). Además seguro que tú sabes quien es César sin tener 2000 años.


----------



## luismarple (6 Nov 2008)

Diogenes el Cínico dijo:


> No te preocupes, siempre hay tiempo de aprender algo nuevo despues de la ESO (en realiddad supongo que habrá mucho que aprender si has pasado por la ESO). Además seguro que tú sabes quien es César sin tener 2000 años.



Si, la verdad es que sí, también se quién es Cesar Vidal y no peso 400 kilos


----------



## JauNest (6 Nov 2008)

Cuánto amor en el aire hoy, por Dios!!!

Estoooooo... No creeis que nos hemos ido un poco del tema????

Jijijiji... 



luismarple dijo:


> Si, la verdad es que sí, también se quién es Cesar Vidal y no peso 400 kilos


----------



## luismarple (6 Nov 2008)

JauNest dijo:


> Cuánto amor en el aire hoy, por Dios!!!
> 
> Estoooooo... No creeis que nos hemos ido un poco del tema????
> 
> Jijijiji...



Eh eh!! que todo esto lo he dicho de buen rollito y sin acritud!! he sonado borde?? no era mi intención, si es así lo siento muchísimo y pido disculpas a quien haya podido sentirse ofendido, para sobrarme y decir burradas ya tengo la guardería...


----------



## JauNest (6 Nov 2008)

No hombre, se nota q es de buen rollo...

Sólo os estaba tomando el pelo un poco... Jejejejejeje... 



luismarple dijo:


> Eh eh!! que todo esto lo he dicho de buen rollito y sin acritud!! he sonado borde?? no era mi intención, si es así lo siento muchísimo y pido disculpas a quien haya podido sentirse ofendido, para sobrarme y decir burradas ya tengo la guardería...


----------



## Catacrack (6 Nov 2008)

Volvemos a nuestros pelotazos ?

Podriamos comprar un banco americano!


----------



## JauNest (6 Nov 2008)

Buf!!!

Yo ya dije mi opinión ayer... Yo tengo mis dineritos fuera del mercado, me da a mi que mañana va a ser otro día negro, negro

Está la cosa muy mala... Jarrrrlllll... :o



Catacrack dijo:


> Volvemos a nuestros pelotazos ?
> 
> Podriamos comprar un banco americano!


----------



## fros (7 Nov 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Volvemos a nuestros pelotazos ?
> 
> Podriamos comprar un banco americano!




Pues no ha dicho ninguna burrada amigo. Me parece más sensato que invertir en Centrales nucleares. Pronto con la crisis se podrán comprar empresas por 1 euro y después negociar la deuda con los acreedores.

Estuve a punto de hacer eso con una empresa de Badalona, la MOBBA. No sé si os acordareis los más mayores, era una empresa que se dedicaba a las balanzas que se veían en las fruterías antes de que saliera la tecnología digital. Tienen o tenían un edificio en una zona privilegiada junto al mar.

Acabo de mirar por google y la empresa sigue con balanzas de precisión , pero pone una dirección de León. Bueno, al meollo, salía en Subasta de Barcelona por unos 10.000.000 de pesetas y tenía como cargas preferentes a dos bancos por el montante de unos 100 kilos más. LA idea era comprar la nave por 10 kilos y renegociar la deuda.

Mobba era una S.A que se convirtió en Cooperativa, y como aquella gente balanzas sabrían hacer pero de cuentas se ve que no, se fue al garete. Debían como el equivalente a unos cuantos miles de balanzas.

Lo que nos hechó atrás fue que el Ayuntamiento viendo el percal nos dijo que allí iba una plaza y que el director de la misma nos dijo muy amablemente que si comprábamos y luego iba un trabajador a la calle nos cortaban amablemente eso sí, los huevecillos.

Otro caso. Tomar apuntes.

Empresa multinacional americana textil que luego se fue al garete por el lumbreras de su director famoso por sus orgías en su yate durante Barcelona 92 (no era el Rey ). Este lumbreras deslocalizó su empresa de USA a México para ahorrarse pasta en personal. El problema?, que las empresas auxiliares un desastre, tenían que importar componentes de USA de mayor calidad y aquello no funcionó.

El caso es que un empresario de Barcelona les debía dinero, a la multinacional y a cinco más como ella, y la Nave de este empresario estaba hipotecada por los cincos, y al final vino la negociación.

LA multinacional textil americana estaba la tercera como hipotecaria con cincuenta millones de las antiguas pesetas, después en el registro iban las otras dos.

Delante de la nota registral de Hipoteca habían dos más por el montante de 100 millones más. La nave valía unos doscientos millones de pesetas en el mercado.

Un directivo de esta multinac. es conocido mío y familiar de un amigo. Nos planteó el Tema. El tío estaba dispuesto a pagar, pero 25 kilos, que si por ese precio queríamos comprar la hipoteca era nuestra. Como yo en aquella época estaba más seco que la mojama no pude aceptar, y claro, a mi amigo no le podía influir en una cosa aí. El caso es que la vendió al deudor por esa cantidasd y quedaron en paz. La multinac. necesitaba pelas y se conformaba con el 50%.

Eran los 25 millones ganados más fáciles que he visto. :. Si comprabas la deuda y ejecutabas, recogías los 50 millones, y si nadie pujaba (esa nave valdrá ahora 4 millones de Euros por lo bajo), entonces ya tenías nave por 125 millones.

ASí que comprar cosas ruinosas no es tan descabellado, si sabes negociar y ves los puntos débiles de tu oponente. Incluso, comprar créditos a los bancos con garantía. LA cuestión es descapitalizarse poco y que el valor de la cosa sea alto o muy alto.

Saludos

PD: hoy toca recoger la ropa.


----------



## luismarple (7 Nov 2008)

Bueno... pues todo es juntar entre todos pasta a ver para cuanto nos da... Si pillamos el First Bank of Oklahoma yo ya conozco la zona...


----------



## luismarple (7 Nov 2008)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Atentos a Telecinco,todavía no ha rebotado y la rentabilidad por dividendo es brutal,si bien es previsible que para el proximo pago se reduzca.



Tu déjate de rentabilidades, dividendos, valores, acciones y todas esas chorradas y estate a lo que tienes que estar!!! COMO OSTIAS VA LO DE LA CENA ESA CON LA JICHA DE TU CURRO???

Una cosa te digo, aquí nadie es imbecil, si la invitas a cenar a tu casa y ella acepta ya sabe a lo que va (vamos, me parece obvio) tus posibilidades creo que estan por encima del 50%.

Y ahora ya sí, volvamos al mundo de la bolsa y las inversiones.

Yo esta mano voy a pasar, que esta todo muy malito, aunque unas gamesas igual no estaban mal...


----------



## chameleon (7 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Una cosa te digo, aquí nadie es imbecil, *si la invitas a cenar a tu casa y ella acepta ya sabe a lo que va (vamos, me parece obvio) tus posibilidades creo que estan por encima del 50%.*



completamente deacuerdo, ya no es una niña (y las niñas de 14 años de ahora mucho ojito). lo único que hace falta para triunfar es que antes haya habido confianza entre los dos, haber compartido un poco de tiempo, complicidad...

el resto está hecho, recomendación: no pongas mucha cena, lo justito, nada de ajo o queso, pimentón (nada de embutido). ojo con el vino que mucho te la puede aflojar, que beba ello no tu...


----------



## luismarple (7 Nov 2008)

Hombre, de toda la vida de Dios!! si tienes buen rollito con una compañera del curro (o de clase, tanto da) siempre de gracietas, bromillas, tomar juntos el café y tal... y un día le comentas que se vaya el viernes a cenar a tu casa... Vamos!! que si la tía va a cenar debe ser medio gilipollas!!! si te dice que sí con toda probabilidad esta interesada en cenar y en desayunar. Ya nos irás informando...


----------



## Catacrack (7 Nov 2008)

Retomen el hilo que follando solo se ha hecho rico Rocco y Nacho Vidal.


----------



## fros (7 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Hombre, de toda la vida de Dios!! si tienes buen rollito con una compañera del curro (o de clase, tanto da) siempre de gracietas, bromillas, tomar juntos el café y tal... y un día le comentas que se vaya el viernes a cenar a tu casa... Vamos!! que si la tía va a cenar debe ser medio gilipollas!!! si te dice que sí con toda probabilidad esta interesada en cenar y en desayunar. Ya nos irás informando...




Buah!, y si se trae el cepillo de dientes y el camisón, puedes ahorrarte la cena y las velitas. Una pizza por teléfono y a la faena.

No está la cosa para gastar.


----------



## luismarple (7 Nov 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Retomen el hilo que follando solo se ha hecho rico Rocco y Nacho Vidal.



Cierto cierto, dejémonos de desvaríos, que pasa soltar peras mentales tenemos el resto del foro. Mi apuesta para esta semana es Gamesa. La compro a 12,30, desde Septiembre se ha dao una ostia de campeonato (estaba en 32 eypos) así que solo puede mejorar!!!

Hagan juego señores!! el pelotazo de la semana, oiga!! que me lo quitan de las manos!!


----------



## fros (7 Nov 2008)

Ultima hora

*EEUU destruyó 240.000 empleos más en octubre, muchísimo peor de lo esperado *

La economía estadounidense destruyó 240.000 empleos en octubre, según acaba de comunicar el Departamento de Trabajo. Además, la tasa de paro subió hasta el 6,5% desde el 6,1% del mes previo. 

El consenso de analistas recopilado por Bloomberg esperaba que se registrasen 200.000 empleos menos y una tasa de paro del 6,3%. EEUU lleva destruyendo empleo once meses seguidos.

Además, la cifra de destrucción de puestos de trabajo de septiembre se ha revisado muy al alza: 284.000 frente a los 159.000 anunciados previamente.

EEUU destruyó 240.000 empleos más en octubre, muchísimo peor de lo esperado - 7/11/08 - elEconomista.es

Estados Unidos lo tiene del color de su nuevo presidente. Esperan días duros hamijos.


----------



## Catacrack (7 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Cierto cierto, dejémonos de desvaríos, que pasa soltar peras mentales tenemos el resto del foro. Mi apuesta para esta semana es Gamesa. La compro a 12,30, desde Septiembre se ha dao una ostia de campeonato (estaba en 32 eypos) así que solo puede mejorar!!!
> 
> Hagan juego señores!! el pelotazo de la semana, oiga!! que me lo quitan de las manos!!



Yo las compre a 12.65 llamame inutil por comprar en la cresta de la ola. :

Solo pille 150,a ver si nos sacamos unos €urillos que se acerca navidad.


----------



## Catacrack (7 Nov 2008)

fros en españa nos hemos cargado una cifra similar teniendo una sexta parte de poblacion. Si en usa pinta mal aqui directamente no pintamos...


----------



## luismarple (7 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Ultima hora
> 
> *EEUU destruyó 240.000 empleos más en octubre, muchísimo peor de lo esperado *
> 
> ...




Esto... puedo devolver las gamesas e invertir ese dinero en Letras del Tesoro?? es que me ha vuelto a entrar mieditis.


----------



## fros (7 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Esto... puedo devolver las gamesas e invertir ese dinero en Letras del Tesoro?? es que me ha vuelto a entrar mieditis.



Bueeeno, eso por ser tú. A ver cuantas letras quieres, me queda todo el abecedario por vender.


----------



## fros (7 Nov 2008)

Noticia del día 4.


*Ercros vuelve a beneficio a sep; acción se dispara*

El grupo dijo en un comunicado que la mejora en los resultados se debe a la ausencia en 2008 de provisiones significativas frente a las dotaciones que la compañía hizo en 2007 por su plan de mejora de eficiencia y unos menores costes financieros. 

MADRID, 4 nov (Reuters) - La química ERCROS (ECR.MCERCROS
0,18 +5,88% +0,01 


Última noticia

Economía/Empresas.- El grupo Ership transportará 5.500 contenedores marítimos de Ercros cada año.

...Anunció el martes que volvió a beneficios en los nueve primeros meses del año a 5,01 millones de euros, frente a las pérdidas de 33,9 millones del mismo período del año anterior. 

El beneficio bruto de explotación (Ebitda) subió un 39 por ciento a 43,1 millones de euros, mientras que las ventas crecieron un 5 por ciento a 684,9 millones, lastradas por una caída del 2 por ciento en la facturación de su división de Farmacia por la debilidad del dólar. 

La deuda financiera neta de la compañía se situó en 126,44 millones de euros al 30 de septiembre, frente a los 129,6 millones a 31 de diciembre de 2007. 

Para el cuarto trimestre el grupo espera que el descenso ya iniciado en el coste de las materias primas que emplea y la apreciación del dólar mitiguen el impacto negativo de la desaceleración económica. 

REACCIÓN DEL MERCADO 

A las 1021 hora local, Ercros se disparaba un 18,75 por ciento a 0,19 euros, mientras que el Índice General de Madrid subía un 2,11 por ciento a 1.010 puntos. 

Los analistas de BPI destacaron que las cuentas de la química catalana han sido mucho mejores de lo que esperaban y prevén que esto se refleje en bolsa. 

Además, piensan revisar al alza sus estimaciones para 2008 a pesar de las prudentes perspectivas de la compañía. 

Por su parte, un analista de un broker español indicó que la visibilidad para los próximos trimestres en el sector químico es relativamente baja. 



Si puedo pillarlas a dieciseis compro de verdá de la buena. Diez mil acciones. A ver qué pasa.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (7 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Ya nos irás informando...



El informe lo tienes en la guardería,este hilo es para pelotazos eminentemente bursátiles, ¿no? Para pelotazos sexuales,mejor la guardería.

En cuanto a pelotazos en el Ibex,personalmente lo veo complicado,me huele que se vuelve a los 8000,pero si hubiese que apostar por algo,cosa que no voy a hacer,aparte de telecinco yo apostaría también por la seda,que rebotó sobre el 20 % y ya ha vuelto a su suelo que son los 0.40


----------



## luismarple (7 Nov 2008)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> El informe lo tienes en la guardería,este hilo es para pelotazos eminentemente bursátiles, ¿no? Para pelotazos sexuales,mejor la guardería.
> 
> En cuanto a pelotazos en el Ibex,personalmente lo veo complicado,me huele que se vuelve a los 8000,pero si hubiese que apostar por algo,cosa que no voy a hacer,aparte de telecinco yo apostaría también por la seda,que rebotó sobre el 20 % y ya ha vuelto a su suelo que son los 0.40



Tienes razón, este hilo no es para eso, estaba mezclando el bacon con el speed.

Pido disculpas a los ponentes.


----------



## Catacrack (7 Nov 2008)

Compre las GAM a 12.65 y estan a 13.24. Puse un StopLoss a 13.00 asi que minimo le saco 35ct por accion.

Se de uno que compro por 12,30 y va a invitar a unas cervezas este fin de semana.


----------



## fros (10 Nov 2008)

Buenos días. He leído en LA Gaceta de los negocios del viernes que Gamesa tiene futuro por sus inversiones USA, que Repsol menos porque las petroleras con Obama estarán más penalizadas (impuesto nuevo cuando el barril pase de los 80 dólares, y que esta semana será una semana "para el optimismo" (invertia.com).

Los valores que stán sobrevalorados según esta página son estos: 

Once compañías del Ibex-35 están sobrevaloradas. Así al menos lo constata su ratio de PER estimado para 2009, elaborado por FacSet. Entre ellas, destacan los bancos, ya que de los seis que integran el selectivo, sólo se salvan los dos grandes. Por lo que respecta al continuo, hay para todos los gustos, pero la palma se la llevan los sectores de medios de comunicación y hotelero, con todos sus representantes en la picota. Iberia, Adolfo Domínguez y Puleva Biotech presentan las peores valoraciones. 
Uno de los indicadores más utilizados por los analistas para conocer la valoración de una acción es el PER (Price Earnings Ratio), que resulta de dividir el precio de la acción por los beneficios de la empresa. Cuanto más alto sea este indicador, más sobrevalorada está una compañía respecto al precio de cotización actual y viceversa. Atendiendo pues a este ratio, de las 35 compañías que cotizan en el principal índice de la Bolsa española, un total de 11 presentan un ratio de PER para 2009 superior al estimado para el presente ejercicio. Hay que exceptuar a Cintra y Ferrovial, cuyos datos de PER para 2008 no son aportados por el conjunto de los analistas. 

La factura que está pasando la crisis financiera internacional a los bancos es patente si tenemos en cuenta que de las seis entidades que cotizan en el selectivo sólo están a salvo las dos grandes: Santander y BBVA. Las previsiones de beneficios futuros, por tanto, no son favorables para el resto. Así, Bankinter presenta un PER 09 de 14,59 veces frente a las 13,18 veces estimadas para 2008; los ratios de Banco Sabadell son de 10,86 frente a 9,01; Banesto arroja una valoración de 8,49 veces frente a 7,93 para 2008, y Banco Popular de 8,67 versus 7,77 veces. 

Repsol YPF es el único de los cinco grandes valores del Ibex-35 para el que los analistas prevén menores resultados el próximo año. La compañía que preside Antonio Brufau, con problemas de contrato en Ecuador y presionada por el probable deterioro de las economías Latinoamericanas, aumenta su ratio ligeramente hasta 5,883 veces los beneficios de 2009. Sin embargo, la empresa para la que peor pinta el futuro es Iberia. La aerolínea, que sufre los efectos del encarecimiento del petróleo, eleva su PER desde 28,30 veces hasta 41,82 en 2009. Entre las que mejores augurios recogen para el ejercicio entrante destacan Grifols, Acerinox e Iberdrola Renovables, cuyos PERs se contraen significativamente de un año para otro. 

*EN EL CONTINUO *

En el mercado continuo, también tenemos la presencia de otro banco, el Pastor, cuyo PER aumenta en 2,48 puntos. No obstante, son Adolfo Domínguez y Puleva las empresas que más sobrevaloración presentan a juicio de los expertos. En ambos casos el PER registra un incremento superior al 49% para 2009. 

Más significativo es, sin embargo, que entre el grueso de compañías del continuo las dos cadenas hoteleras que cotizan –NH Hoteles y Sol Meliá- tengan cabida en este negativo ranking, al igual que los grupos de comunicación. Junto a Telecinco, que pertenece al Ibex, figuran Antena 3 (PER 7,55x 08 vs PER 11,95x 09), Prisa (PER 5,73x 08 vs PER 7,72x 09) y Vocento (71,12x PER 08 vs 74,55x PER 09). 

Papeleras, compañías de alimentación, textiles, industriales, financieras… hay de todo un poco para elegir en esta lista. Por contra, entre las mejores están Codere, Europac, Nicolás Correa y Tecnocom. 

Invertia.com - Bancos, hoteles y medios de comunicación, los más sobrevalorados de la Bolsa


----------



## luismarple (10 Nov 2008)

Vuelve el olfato goleador!! lo sabía!! una empresa que se ha dao una ostia como la de Gamesa ya solo puede subir!! compré el viernes a 12.30 y vendo ahorita mismo a 13.86!! casi un 13% de beneficio en un fin de semana que no he dao ni golpe!!! vivir para ver!! el pelotazo de la semana, oiga!!!

(fros, tu post anterior es para enmarcarlo y tenerlo bien cercita si se piensa invertir a largo plazo de aquí a final de año)


----------



## Catacrack (10 Nov 2008)

Yo acabo de comprar SAN a 7,85 a ver como me va. Posibles risas hacia mi persona en pocos dias...


----------



## fros (10 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Vuelve el olfato goleador!! lo sabía!! una empresa que se ha dao una ostia como la de Gamesa ya solo puede subir!! compré el viernes a 12.30 y vendo ahorita mismo a 13.86!! casi un 13% de beneficio en un fin de semana que no he dao ni golpe!!! vivir para ver!! el pelotazo de la semana, oiga!!!
> 
> (fros, tu post anterior es para enmarcarlo y tenerlo bien cercita si se piensa invertir a largo plazo de aquí a final de año)



Enhorabuena amigo!, veo que tienes olfato fino para esto de la bolsa. un 13% se gana con dos años de imposición a plazo fijo.

Nuestro *crack* dijo:

*



Yo acabo de comprar SAN a 7,85 a ver como me va. Posibles risas hacia mi persona en pocos dias

Hacer clic para expandir...


...*

Pues ya vas ganando dinero...poco pero algo cae.


----------



## ismael120 (10 Nov 2008)

*Muy interesante su conversación...*

Hola que tal a todos, mi nombre es Ismael Ramírez y soy nuevo en el FORO,ahora que veo su conversación me parece muy interesante, pero me gustaría que porfavor me expliquen mas acerca sobre Gamesa, ya que veo que estan convencidos con dicha empresa, que salen ganando muy bien, en todo caso que beneficios ofrece, ¿mi inversión es muy bien manejada?, la verdad es que no se mucho acerca de esta empresa, y me encantaria que me aportarán ideas.


----------



## luismarple (10 Nov 2008)

ismael120 dijo:


> Hola que tal a todos, mi nombre es Ismael Ramírez y soy nuevo en el FORO,ahora que veo su conversación me parece muy interesante, pero me gustaría que porfavor me expliquen mas acerca sobre Gamesa, ya que veo que estan convencidos con dicha empresa, que salen ganando muy bien, en todo caso que beneficios ofrece, ¿mi inversión es muy bien manejada?, la verdad es que no se mucho acerca de esta empresa, y me encantaria que me aportarán ideas.



Veras... en este foro a la hora de invertir cada uno tiene su regla, la mía es "no pierdas el tiempo investigando sobre las empresas, invierte y punto" y mi sistema en este momento es apostar todo al rojo, osea, a la empresa que en fechas anteriores se ha dado la mayor ostia. Gamesa ha caido en picado desde los treintaytantos puntos hasta los 13 en este momento, estaba muy inflada, pero se dedican a la generación de energía eólica, cosa limpia, eficiente, con futuro... Yo la recomiendo para dar "El pelotazo de la semana" ahora bien, cada maestrillo tiene su librillo.


Un saludo y buena suerte.


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Veras... en este foro a la hora de invertir cada uno tiene su regla, la mía es "no pierdas el tiempo investigando sobre las empresas, invierte y punto" y mi sistema en este momento es apostar todo al rojo, osea, a la empresa que en fechas anteriores se ha dado la mayor ostia. Gamesa ha caido en picado desde los treintaytantos puntos hasta los 13 en este momento, estaba muy inflada, pero se dedican a la generación de energía eólica, cosa limpia, eficiente, con futuro... Yo la recomiendo para dar "El pelotazo de la semana" ahora bien, cada maestrillo tiene su librillo.
> 
> 
> Un saludo y buena suerte.



tu librillo es la macu,que no veas como controla de bolsa






saludos,oye se me olvidaba, como decia ferroviario,que se ponia las monedas de oro como dientes postizos.........
a tu macu la quedarian de puta madre dos krugerrand por las dos palas,pero vamos, es tu piva,por mi como si la pones en los piños dos pandas chinos,ya sabes que no me meto donde no me llaman


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Nov 2008)

tu que pasa¡¡¡¡¡ con la macu,con esta,joder con el trinufador der pelotazo¡¡¡¡¡

¿los exitos en bolsa traen estos exitos??? 






vas a crear escuela luisma, todos te seguimos,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fros (11 Nov 2008)

Buenos días amigos. 

PAra los que habeis comprado SAN hace poco, decirles que con esto de la ampliación de capital se ha montado un pollo bueno . Dejo aquí unas reflexiones sobre cómo adquirir estas acciones y sobre elreparto de dividendos de cada acción. Creo que es interesante.

Conozca en 10 preguntas los pros y los contras de la ampliación de Santander - 11/11/08 - elEconomista.es

*Conozca en 10 preguntas los pros y los contras de la ampliación de Santander*

Cuando la mayoría de los brokers todavía no estaba en sus puestos para empezar a negociar títulos de Santander, la entidad presidida por Emilio Botín despertaba a todos con la noticia de que iba a realizar una ampliación de capital de 7.200 millones de euros, el 25% del capital. Aunque en un principio puede parecer negativo para el accionista, tenga en cuenta de que puede comprar títulos de la entidad a 4,5 euros por acción, que tendrán una rentabilidad por dividendo superior al 15%.


1.-*Cuando me he despertado he visto que todo el mercado subía con fuerza, excepto Santander. La entidad sufría caídas superiores al 7 por ciento. ¿Qué ocurre?*

Antes de que las bolsas abriesen, la compañía presidida por Emilio Botín anunció una ampliación de capital de 7.200 millones de euros equivalente al 25% de las acciones en la actualidad, ya que incorporará en el mercado 1.599 millones de títulos. En líneas generales hay que tener en cuenta que cuantos más accionistas existen en una empresa, el beneficio a repartir a cada uno es más escaso. Por eso, fue el valor más castigado de todo el Ibex 35.

2*.-¿Cómo afecta esta operación a las acciones del banco?* 

Grosso modo, cuantos más accionistas hay en una compañía, menos beneficio individual toca para cada uno. Además, como la entidad ha decidido incrementar el capital en un 25%, en torno a este porcentaje caerá el beneficio por acción. Ese es uno de los principales impactos negativos que valoran los expertos de esta operación. Sin embargo, la entidad sigue asegurando que ganará este año un beneficio neto de 10.000 millones de euros, gracias a las plusvalías de venta de activos, lo que supone un incremento del 10,37% respecto al mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior.

3.-*Pero si hay más accionistas, ¿qué le pasa a mi dividendo? ¿Se verá recortado?*

ya ha asegurado que mantendrá la misma política de dividendos que este año, es decir, dará a cada accionista 0,72 euros por título en 2008 de acuerdo con las previsiones del mercado, lo que supone que entre 45 y 55% del beneficio de la entidad irá destinado a retribuir a los inversores. No obstante, los expertos calculaban que iba a incrementar el dividendo en 3 céntimos, hasta los 0,75 euros por título. Con esta retribución, las acciones nuevas tienen así una rentabilidad por dividendo del 15%. Al tener más accionistas, los expertos creen que Santander no puede pagar a todos 0,75 euros, ya que esto tendría un coste de 6.000 millones de euros, frente a los 5.700 millones que abonará 


4*.-¿En qué consiste esta ampliación de capital? *

Cuando una empresa realiza esta operación lo que está pidiendo es dinero al mercado, que en este caso asciende a 7.200 millones de euros. Santander da preferencia a sus actuales accionistas -conocido como suscripción preferente- para que acudan cada uno con su parte proporcional y no ver diluida su participación. Cada uno tiene derecho a comprar una acción nueva por cada cuatro títulos que tenga en cartera con un coste de 4,50 euros por acción, frente a los 7,92 euros a los que cerró ayer.

5*.-¿Hasta cuándo puedo comprar acciones para beneficiarme de la suscripción preferente?* 

Hasta mañana, inclusive. El periodo de suscripción de las nuevas acciones se realizará entre el 13 y el 27 de noviembre, para que los títulos comiencen a cotizar el 4 de diciembre. 

6.-*Tengo títulos y quiero acudir a comprar las nuevas acciones, ¿qué tengo que hacer?* 

Como accionista de Santander tiene preferencia a acudir frente otros inversores. Por ejemplo, si las acciones de la entidad cierran mañana a 8 euros, el jueves verá cómo este precio se divide en dos. Por un lado, cotizará el derecho a suscribir los nuevos títulos, que tendrá un valor de 0,77 euros -recuerde que cotiza y puede subir o bajar-, y al precio de la acción, que ya no valdrá 8 euros, sino que se le descontará este derecho, por lo que empezará a negociarse a 7,33 euros. Usted con cada cuatro derechos podrá comprar un nuevo título a un precio de 4,5 euros por acción.

7.-*No tengo dinero para suscribirla, ¿qué hay que hacer para renunciar?* 

Pues lo que tiene que hacer es vender los derechos de la ampliación de capital. Para deshacerse de ellos puede colocarlos en mercado desde el 13 al 27 de noviembre. Recuerde que el valor de inicio será de 0,77 euros por acción, pero al cotizar en mercado, puede venderlos a mayor o menor precio. Si hay muchos inversores que ven interesantes estos precios para entrar en Santander, puede que suba el valor del derecho, por lo que podría venderlo más caro. Si usted no se acuerda de venderlos o no da ninguna orden a su broker, la entidad tiene la obligación de deshacerse de ellos el último día de la operación, el 27 de noviembre.

8.-*No soy accionista de Santander, pero quiero ir a esta operación, ¿qué debo hacer?* 

Tiene dos opciones. En primer lugar adquirir los títulos de la entidad antes del jueves, que es cuando empieza la suscripción de la ampliación. Así, se convierte en accionista preferente y tendrá los derechos (luego tiene que seguir los pasos de la pregunta 6). La segunda es comprar a partir de 13 de noviembre los derechos para tener los nuevos títulos. Si se decanta por esta opción necesita adquirir cuatro derechos por cada acción. Si cada derecho cotiza a 0,77 euros y necesita cuatro, desembolsará 3,08 euros, a lo que hay que sumarle los 4,5 euros por acción que vale en sí el título nuevo. En total, le podría costar 7,58 euros. Pero recuerde que el derecho cotiza, por lo que cada día cambiará de precio.

9*.-¿Por qué la entidad ha puesto 4,5 euros por acción, cuando el viernes cotizaba 8,34 euros?* 

Los expertos aseguran que Santander ha tenido que ofrecer este precio porque, si no, con las condiciones actuales de mercado, no se podría haber asegurado por el bancos de inversión: Merrill Lynch. Supone un descuento de 3,84 euros por título a los precios del viernes -antes de que se conociese la operación en el parqué-.

*10.-¿Debería acudir a estos precios a la ampliación? *

Los expertos aseguran que si un inversor quiere incrementar su participación en la entidad merece más la pena comprar las acciones nuevas, que acudir al mercado por las antiguas. Sin embargo, si no se es accionista, hay que tener en cuenta a cuánto van a cotizar los derechos. De todas formas, los analistas consideran que el sector bancario puede seguir sufriendo en las próximos meses con la crisis crediticia, por lo que recomiendan mantener la prudencia.


----------



## fros (11 Nov 2008)

Sobre el día de hoy los analistas dicen que follo y que mañana fatatas. Ni idea oiga. 

Preapertura

*Calma antes de la batalla decisiva: los altibajos podrían continuar en Europa*

Parecía que el nuevo ataque alcista del viernes iba a tener continuidad ayer lunes en Wall Street. Pero, al igual que sucedió en Europa, las fuertes subidas iniciales se desvanecieron y dieron paso a pérdidas que también llegaron a ser relevantes -ya saben, la volatilidad sigue presente-. Al final, el Dow Jones cedió el 0,82%, el S&P 500 amplió la caída hasta el 1,27% y el Nasdaq volvió a llevarse la peor parte con el 1,86%.



Evidentemente, no se trata de un movimiento alentador para los alcistas, pero no deja de ser normal que el mercado se tome un respiro en medio del rally antes de atacar las resistencias decisivas a las que se enfrenta. Unos dirán que coge fuerzas, otros que se lo piensa, otros que hay debate, etc. Lo importantes es si este impasse se romperá al alza y si el ataque podrá con las citadas resistencias o no.

De momento, hoy es probable que continúe el debate en Europa con nuevos altibajos, que pueden ser violentos en un contexto tan volátil como el actual, en el que la mayoría de las posiciones siguen siendo a corto plazo y en el que el miedo sigue muy presente en el mercado.

La sesión de ayer en EEUU estuvo marcada por la crisis de General Motors que se desplomó el 22,9% ante las expectativas de que no sea capaz de financiar su negocio más allá de diciembre si no recibe una ayuda pública que el Gobierno se resiste a darle. También hubo grandes caías en el sector financiero, como las de American Capital (del 43%) tras dar unos muy malos resultados. Los almacenes de electrónica Circuit City se declararon en suspensión de pagos y el valor cayó el 56%.

En el lado positivo, el plan de estímulo económico de China, muy bien recibido inicialmente por Wall Street, y el nuevo plan de rescate de AIG, que se disparó el 8,1%. Eso sí, la aseguradora anunció una aterradora pérdida trimestral de 24.000 millones de dólares.

Calma antes de la batalla decisiva: los altibajos podrían continuar en Europa - 10/11/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> tu librillo es la macu,que no veas como controla de bolsa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño!! donde estaba esa foto!!?? me la voy a cambiar ipsofactamente!! y lo de los krugerrands para ponerselos a la Macu... por cuanto me los dejas??


----------



## fros (11 Nov 2008)

Si os fijais en el chicharro de los chicharros a esta hora sólo se han movido 15.000 euros. Todos están con el quieto parao. Nadie quier comprar a 18 y nadie quiere vender a 17!. 

ERCROS - Empresa - elEconomista.es.

A 16/15 sería bueno comprar, a ver si pega un bajón bueno y se pone a tiro.


----------



## visionincomoda (11 Nov 2008)

Yo a las acciones ordinarias no les veo buen futuro a corto plazo la verdad, pero en bolsa cotizan muchas más cosas. Sobre todo en EE.UU. hay muchas alternativas, mirad esto:
TU ASESOR FINANCIERO. Lo que nunca debes olvidar

Además las hay de muchos más emisores, como General Electric y pagan un 8%. Luego si queremos irnos a cosas más arriesgadas, las hay de Royal Bank of Scotland que pagan un 16%, aunque en este caso seguramenteno se cobre durante uno o dos años.


----------



## ronald29780 (11 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Echad un vistazo a los grandes bancos en el Dow.
> 
> BoA, Citi y JP han subido demás.
> 
> ...



Ratschbumm...

Citi tocando minimos desde el '96 esta tarde.

JP Morgan y Bank of America bajando un 20% en las últimas 2 semanas.

Recomendacion del día 

Sally Mae

Exxon

DuPont

Largos, pero con mucho cuidado. 

A ver si luego se nos desploma el dolar.

Creo que los metales nobles (en papel) estan otra vez con un precio atractivo...


----------



## fros (12 Nov 2008)

Buenos días amigos y amigas.

Hoy toca..

hacer el buitre. El rebote está cerca, pero el suelo aún no lo vemos según los analistas, que por cierto si tan buenos fueran y acertaran todas, ahí iban a estar todas las mañanas haciendo pronósticos como el que hace quinielas. Pero en fin, es lo que hay. Después de cinco años de carrera y muchos disgustos y ahorros de los papás para que el niño saque el periodismo o la carrera de económicas, acaban hablando de augurios en la bolsa cual tahur de medio pelo en un blog de algún medio digital. Método: se fijan en lo que hace el Dow jones, el Nikkei y alguna variable más del día y luego se copian de lo que dice el vecino y al final todos con las mismas faltas de ortografía.:

E lo que e

Hoy según pronósticos lluvia y niebla.


*Los bajistas vuelven a mostrar los dientes y podría haber más pérdidas*

La nueva caída de Wall Street no augura una recuperación inmediata en Europa. Nueva York, lejos de retomar el rally alcista del viernes pasado, amplió anoche la caída del lunes. De esta forma, se sumó al movimiento bajista de Europa y confirmó que los osos están plantando cara de nuevo antes de que los índices alcancen las resistencias críticas. En Japón, el Nikkei tampoco se ha librado esta mañana de los descensos.


El Dow Jones bajó finalmente el 1,99% (y llegó al 3%), el S&P 500 se dejó el 2,2% y el Nasdaq, el 2,22%. Este cierre augura nuevos descensos en la apertura europea o, al menos, que no se retomen las alzas de inmediato. Este mercado sigue siendo muy volátil y el volumen de negocio cada vez es más bajo, con lo que es muy difícil aventurar nada, ni siquiera a muy corto plazo. Pero es innegable que los alcistas andan muy justos de fuerzas como para pensar en que puedan quebrar la tendencia bajista a corto plazo.

Las caídas de anoche en Wall Street tuvieron detrás los malos resultados de algunas empresas afectadas por el desplome del consumo -como Starbucks o la inmobiliaria Toll Brothers-, así como la extrema gravedad de General Motors que ayer perdió otro 13,1% hasta su nivel más bajo desde 1946 por el riesgo cierto de quiebra del gigante del automóvil.

Tampoco ayudó la decisión de American Express de convertirse en banco comercial, siguiendo a Goldman Sachs y Morgan Stanley, para poder acudir al plan de rescate del Gobierno; el valor cayó el 6,6%.

Los temores a un agravamiento de la crisis económica, alimentados por el plan de rescate hipotecario de EEUU, se tradujeron en una fuerte caída del petróleo del 4,9% hasta 59,33 dólares. Ayer no hubo datos de relevancia en EEUU, y hoy tampoco los habrá. En España tendremos resultados de Telefónica e Iberia


Los bajistas vuelven a mostrar los dientes y podría haber más pérdidas - 11/11/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## combuilder (12 Nov 2008)

A ver ... aqui tenemos que hablar de *pelotazos*! nada de mariconeos!

¿Que hay que comprar esta semana? Merece la pena el santander, o seguirá en caida libre?


----------



## fros (12 Nov 2008)

combuilder dijo:


> A ver ... aqui tenemos que hablar de *pelotazos*! nada de mariconeos!
> 
> ¿Que hay que comprar esta semana? Merece la pena el santander, o seguirá en caida libre?



Qué ansia para hacerse rico por Dios! Así me gusta, al personal motivado con ganas de comerse el mundo. :

Si compras ahora mismo, *ya* le veo una ganancia de unos 20cms como mínimo. (mientras escribo esto ya ha subido siete centimos)...7´37

Saludos.


----------



## niño de los tanques (12 Nov 2008)

Qué os parece comprar (cuando bajen+), Criterias a 2 eipos y salirse cuando vuelvan a 2,50.?


----------



## fros (12 Nov 2008)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Qué os parece comprar (cuando bajen+), Criterias a 2 eipos y salirse cuando vuelvan a 2,50.?



Pues...dónde hay que firmar?, el planteamiento es cojonudo amigo 

El problema es que bajen hasta dos euros, eso es lo que veo difícil. Al menos por ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## fros (13 Nov 2008)

Buenos días.

Jornada para estar a la expectativa. Estamos cerca de poder pegar el pelotazo, puede que mañana a el lunes.

Hoy todo para abajo. 

*El Nikkei se acerca a los 8.000 puntos tras perder un 5,25%*

Avalancha bajista: Wall Street cae a mínimos anuales tras el fracaso del plan de rescate

Europa pasó de una apertura alentadora a un cierre desastroso y Wall Street volvió a despeñarse como en los peores días de octubre. Se trata de la tercera caída consecutiva que deja a los índices en la zona de mínimos anuales. Así, el Dow Jones bajó el 4,73% hasta 8.282,66 puntos, el S&P 500 se hundió el 5,19% hasta 852,3 y el Nasdaq se dejó el 5,17% hasta 1.499,21. Después de este cierre, parece inevitable que Europa también vuelva a mínimos anuales.


Ahí se producirá la batalla definitiva entre unos bajistas que tratarán de perforar los soportes a la tercera y unos alcistas que pugnarán por formar un triple suelo que dé paso a la recuperación buena de una vez.

La causa de la nueva debacle fue el reconocimiento por parte del Tesoro del fracaso del planteamiento actual del plan de rescate de la banca en EEUU (el famoso TARP dotado con 700.000 millones de dólares). Las cosas están tan mal que comprar los activos tóxicos de la banca no es suficiente, así que se va a usar ese dinero para entrar directamente en el capital de las entidades. Y eso devolvió el miedo en el sector que creíamos superado tras la aprobación del plan. Así, American Express, la última firma en apuntarse al plan, cayó el 10,5%

Pero no hay mal que por bien no venga: el plan también se utilizará para rescatar empresas no financieras, lo que provocó un rebote del 5,5% en General Motors y del 2,3% en Ford (rebotes mínimos comparados con el desplome previo, en todo caso).

Otros elementos bajistas fueron los malos resultados y previsiones de algunos grandes almacenes como Best Buy o Macy´s, que confirman el hundimiento del consumo en una economía donde esta magnitud supone dos terceras partes del PIB. Hoy se conocerán las cuentas de la mayor empresa del sector, Wal-Mart, que pueden confirmar el desastre.

Hoy conoceremos los déficits gemelos de EEUU, el comercial y el presupuestario, así como las peticiones semanales de subsidios. En España tendremos el PIB del tercer trimestre, y todo apunta a que será el primero con crecimiento negativo.

Avalancha bajista: Wall Street cae a mínimos anuales tras el fracaso del plan de rescate - 12/11/08 - elEconomista.es

Las Santander a 6´80, ojo al dato que están a huevo.

Saludos.


----------



## combuilder (13 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Las Santander a 6´80, ojo al dato que están a huevo.



Será por el descuento de los cupones, ¿no?

Me he acojonado un poco.... seguirá bajando y se aproximará a 6 euros!


----------



## fros (13 Nov 2008)

combuilder dijo:


> Será por el descuento de los cupones, ¿no?
> 
> Me he acojonado un poco.... seguirá bajando y se aproximará a 6 euros!



Ahora a 6´51. Yo me esperaría a mañana a ver como va la cosa...creo que tiene que pegar un repunte pronto.


----------



## combuilder (13 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Ahora a 6´51. Yo me esperaría a mañana a ver como va la cosa...creo que tiene que pegar un *repunte *pronto.



Sera para abajo, porque .... no veo muchas perspectivas entre hoy-mañana para que la cosa suba! Y lo del sabado puede ser un gran fiasco (papel mojado!)


----------



## fros (13 Nov 2008)

combuilder dijo:


> Sera para abajo, porque .... no veo muchas perspectivas entre hoy-mañana para que la cosa suba! Y lo del sabado puede ser un gran fiasco (papel mojado!)



Hombre de poca fe...

Veo Veo....




Subida mañana a las 10´37 Horas.

Bueno, no tanto, pero el repunte se ve Ya, si no hoy mañana, y si no mañana de mañana... .

Hay que estar atentos.

El empresario Mañana Mañana

-Hoiga jefe, cuando cobramos?

-Mañana

Al día siguiente:

-Jefe, cobramos hoy?

-He dicho mañana...

6´55 sube unos centimitos pero ná. Creo que es un buen precio.


----------



## rosonero (13 Nov 2008)

A los ejpertos y capitostes de este hilo, en especial fros y luismarple, ¿podrías hacer un guíaburros para invertir en bolsa?

No me refiero a sistemas, ni análisis fundamentales ni técnicos, sino a cuestiones prácticas, operativas.
En mi caso al ser cliente de ING utilizaría su broker, si por ejemplo hoy noche al ver que el Dow Jones ha pegado un estirón y creó que el Ibex lo va a imitar mañana, voy y ordenó la compra de tal cual valor, ¿a que precio se compra, al de cierre de hoy, al de apertura de mañana después de la reunión esa que hacen a 1ª hora? 

Cuando ordeno vender, ¿se hace ipso facto al precio que marque en ese momento o hay que esperar comprador o yo que sé ?

Espero no haber dicho muchas burradas, que va a ser que sí.


----------



## fros (13 Nov 2008)

Creo que mañana toca..

*Rebote espectacular en Wall Street: el Dow gana un 6,67% tras las palabras de Bush*

La Bolsa de Nueva York ha cerrado con un alza del 6,67% en el índice Dow Jones de Industriales, después del mensaje de confianza lanzado por el presidente de EEUU, George W. Bush, y su decidida defensa del libre mercado. La volatilidad ha sido la nota predominante en una sesión en la que el petróleo se ha recuperado tras situarse a niveles de enero de 2007 al cotizar por debajo de 51 dólares por barril.


Según los datos disponibles al cierre, el índice Dow Jones de Industriales el más importante de Wall Street, ganó 552 puntos, un 6,67%, hasta los 8.835 puntos, después de que en las primeras horas de negociación llegara a bajar un 3,8% y a perder la cota de los 8.000 puntos.


El Nasdaq ), de alto componente tecnológico, subió 97 puntos, hasta las 1.596 unidades, mientras que el índice ampliado Standard avanzó un 6,92% (58 puntos), hasta las 911 unidades. Por su parte, el índice compuesto NYSE, que agrupa a todos los valores cotizados en la Bolsa de Nueva York, subió 395 puntos (un 7,43%) y cerró en 5.715 unidades.

"En una nueva reversión impresionante del humor del mercado hoy, las acciones subieron, superando severas pérdidas ligadas a los temores sobre la economía", comentaron los analistas de Charles Schwab.

*Inyección de confianza*

Los inversores empezaron a mostrarse optimistas después de tres sesiones de caídas en Wall Street, tras recibir una inyección de confianza de la mano de Bush. El presidente de Estados Unidos afirmó en Nueva York que la actual crisis económica y financiera "no es un fracaso del libre mercado", al tiempo que aseguró que este país continuará liderando la economía mundial. 

En la víspera de la cumbre del Grupo de los Veinte (G-20) en Washington, Bush hizo un alegato en defensa del capitalismo y pidió a los líderes de esos países que lleguen a acuerdos que permitan evitar futuras crisis similares... 

Rebote espectacular en Wall Street: el Dow gana un 6,67% tras las palabras de Bush - 13/11/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## fros (14 Nov 2008)

señores todo el parqué en verde. Aprovechen las rebajas que mañana será otro día. :

De todas formas sale una noticia nada esperanzadora. Se lo podían haber callado hasta el Lunes.

*Se confirma la contracción: el PIB cayó un 0,2% en el tercer trimestre, según el INE*

La economía española registró en el tercer trimestre del año una caída del 0,2%, su primer retroceso en quince años, según los datos preliminares publicados por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) en su informe de Contabilidad Nacional Trimestral. El crecimiento interanual de la economía entre julio y septiembre fue de sólo el 0,9%, la mitad del registrado en el segundo trimestre.


Según el INE, este dato demuestra que la economía española sigue mostrando un "perfil desacelerado", que se prolonga por sexto trimestre consecutivo, debido a una menor contribución al crecimiento de la demanda interna -consumo e inversión- que se ha visto compensada en parte por la aportación positiva del sector exterior. 

El dato publicado hoy coincide con las estimaciones hechas por el Banco de España en su último boletín económico, que señala que esta caída se ha debido al "significativo recorte" de la demanda interna, que se situó en el 0,3% en términos interanuales.

Además, la insititución financiera considera que ha sido clave la persistencia de la inestabilidad en los mercados financieros, que "ha agravado la situación de incertidumbre y ha supuesto un endurecimiento adicional de las condiciones de financiación.

Se confirma la contracción: el PIB cayó un 0,2% en el tercer trimestre, según el INE - 14/11/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## fros (14 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> A los ejpertos y capitostes de este hilo, en especial fros y luismarple, ¿podrías hacer un guíaburros para invertir en bolsa?
> 
> :En mi caso al ser cliente de ING utilizaría su broker, si por ejemplo hoy noche al ver que el Dow Jones ha pegado un estirón y creó que el Ibex lo va a imitar mañana, voy y ordenó la compra de tal cual valor, ¿a que precio se compra, al de cierre de hoy, al de apertura de mañana después de la reunión esa que hacen a 1ª hora?
> 
> ...



Ummm hemos estado hablando con Calópez para editar "El pelotazo de la semana" con la foto de marlo en la portada y algún prólogo de un célebre de guardería. Matamoros pide mucho caché, así que estamos entre Pakirrin y Marcela.

Ahora con tu aportación tenemos el título completo.

El pelotazo de la semana

Guíaburros para invertir en bolsa:

Así en verde que es el color de las ganancias.

La cosa es que el luisma es el ejperot técnico, yo soy más de executive management y como verás esas chorradicas ni las toco. 

Enga Luisma explícale estas chorradas en dos telediarios


----------



## luismarple (14 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Ummm hemos estado hablando con Calópez para editar "El pelotazo de la semana" con la foto de marlo en la portada y algún prólogo de un célebre de guardería. Matamoros pide mucho caché, así que estamos entre Pakirrin y Marcela.
> 
> Ahora con tu aportación tenemos el título completo.
> 
> ...



Pakirrin no, por favor. (Lo mataría a ostias)


----------



## robergarc (14 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> A los ejpertos y capitostes de este hilo, en especial fros y luismarple, ¿podrías hacer un guíaburros para invertir en bolsa?
> 
> No me refiero a sistemas, ni análisis fundamentales ni técnicos, sino a cuestiones prácticas, operativas.
> En mi caso al ser cliente de ING utilizaría su broker, si por ejemplo hoy noche al ver que el Dow Jones ha pegado un estirón y creó que el Ibex lo va a imitar mañana, voy y ordenó la compra de tal cual valor, ¿a que precio se compra, al de cierre de hoy, al de apertura de mañana después de la reunión esa que hacen a 1ª hora?
> ...



Veamos, amigo, como también opero con ING espero poder ayudarte. Voy a tratar de explicarlo como me hubiera gustado que me lo explicaran a mí.

En cuanto a la operativa -que es por lo que tú preguntas ahora-, es todo mucho más fácil de lo que parece. En ING sería ir a la pestañita lateral izquierda de "operar mercado español"; una vez ahí, eliges de la lista desplegable el valor que quieres comprar -Repsol, por ejemplo-, y tras elegirlo tienes la opción de ver -en tiempo real, aunque con una pequeña demora por razones técnicas, dicen ellos- la cotización actual del valor que has elegido. Por ejemplo, en el caso de Repsol, ahora 14.90. ¿Qué significa esa cotización, ese precio de mercado? Es el último precio al que se cruzó una operación de compra y otra de venta de, en este caso, Repsol. Es decir, es el precio del último piso de esas características que se vendió en España, por usar una analogía más inteligible. 

Ahora es cuando debes decidir si comprar o no. Si pones la opción de comprar "a mercado" -creo recordar que pone- ING -que es tu broker, no lo olvides- te compra el número de acciones que tú le digas -número entero, por supuesto- al precio de mercado en ese momento. Suele suceder que el precio al que compres tú no coincida con la cotización en tiempo real que te aparece en la casilla que antes actualizábamos. La explicación es bien sencilla: en función de la tendencia bajista o alcista del momento, el vendedor al que tú le puedes comprar las acciones no tiene porqué ofrecerlas al precio de la última transacción realizada -que es, recordemos, la que marca la casilla del botoón "actualizar"-, sino o bien más barata o más cara, aparte de que cada segundo puede que haya miles de compras y ventas que hagan que el precio de la última cruzada cambie cada pocos segundos.

En fin, que puedes comprar "a mercado" o comprar con una orden condicionada, que es algo tan elemental como ordenarle a tu broker -ING- que sólo compre acciones cuando el precio de las mismas alcance un precio determinado, es decir, puede ponerse una condicionada en tendencia bajista en un precio cerca del soporte de ese valor. O sea, siguiendo con Repsol, se le puede poner, si estuviera bajando, una orden condicionada para comprar 100 acciones, por ejemplo, cuando el precio de la acción llegue a 13. Si no llega a 13, ING no hará nada. Que no llegue a 13 sólo significa que ninguno de los vendedores decidió vender la acción a 13, en previsión de futura subida -el mismo razonamiento, por cierto, que hace el ansioso comprador-. 

Para la venta funciona exactamente igual. Hay que esperar comprador para el precio que tú pones. Como los pisos, vaya. La opción de usar la herramienta stop loss es otra historia que deberías dejar para cuando dominaras lo elemental. Ojo, por cierto, a las comisiones -las propias del broker, en ING las más bajas del mercado, y las propias de la bolsa-, las cuales harán que, en muchas ocasiones y en función del capital que hayas invertido y de la rentabilidad de la acción, pierdas dinero a pesar de que el valor haya subido. Hazte, para controlar eso, una hoja excel con las fórmulas de las comisiones y que, actualizando los datos desde Internet, te permita saber en cada momento si estás ganando o perdiendo dinero. 

Pues en eso se resume todo. La operativa es sencilla. Lo complejo es lo otro, que, si fuera fácil, tanto yo como tú como otros muchos ya seríamos ricos y no estaríamos aquí dando consejos sobre cómo intentar salir de pobres mediante la pura y dura especulación. 

Para lo que quieras, siempre que sea gratis. Un saludo


----------



## luismarple (14 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Ummm hemos estado hablando con Calópez para editar "El pelotazo de la semana" con la foto de marlo en la portada y algún prólogo de un célebre de guardería. Matamoros pide mucho caché, así que estamos entre Pakirrin y Marcela.
> 
> Ahora con tu aportación tenemos el título completo.
> 
> ...



Verás, el Frosito intenta justificar todos sus movimientos en bolsa en base a un análisis de la situación de cada empresa, su evolución, sus futuros, la situación de la economía a nivel global y local, los posibles bajones temporales y subidas artificiales...

Yo me dedico a invertir sin tón ni són al valor que la vispera se haya dado la ostia mas grande o al que tiene el nombre con mas vocales. Mi sistema consiste en poner los cojones encima de la mesa y ver lo que pasa. (Mas de una vez me los han grapado al escritorio).

De momento debo reconocer que el método de Fros es mejor que el mío, pero por poco...

Vamos, que si buscas la forma de dar... "El pelotazo de la semana" todavía estamos en ello, tendrás que esperar un poco mas, la cosa no termina de cuajar.

En cuanto lo tengamos ya si eso nos mandas un mail a las islas wiki wiki (o pago pago, o bora bora, yo tengo muy claro que cuando me forre me largo a un sitio con nombre repetido) y cuando nos hayamos forrado lo suficiente (esto es, nunca) ya te explicamos como se hace... Un saludo.


----------



## ronald29780 (14 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ...
> 
> Recomendacion del día
> 
> ...



Exxon fuera.

DuPont a ver que hacen esta tarde.

SLM esta todavia rojito (muy poco).


----------



## rosonero (14 Nov 2008)

robergarc dijo:


> Veamos, amigo, como también opero con ING espero poder ayudarte. Voy a tratar de explicarlo como me hubiera gustado que me lo explicaran a mí.
> 
> En cuanto a la operativa -que es por lo que tú preguntas ahora-, es todo mucho más fácil de lo que parece. En ING sería ir a la pestañita lateral izquierda de "operar mercado español"; una vez ahí, eliges de la lista desplegable el valor que quieres comprar -Repsol, por ejemplo-, y tras elegirlo tienes la opción de ver -en tiempo real, aunque con una pequeña demora por razones técnicas, dicen ellos- la cotización actual del valor que has elegido. Por ejemplo, en el caso de Repsol, ahora 14.90. ¿Qué significa esa cotización, ese precio de mercado? Es el último precio al que se cruzó una operación de compra y otra de venta de, en este caso, Repsol. Es decir, es el precio del último piso de esas características que se vendió en España, por usar una analogía más inteligible.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, crack.

En cuanto a las stop loss, entiendo que sirve para fijar un precio al que si llega el valor que tenemos, automáticamente el broker lo pone a la venta para evitar mayores pérdidas. He leído que la pega es que cuando el mercado es tan volátil como el actual los stop loss saltan con mucha facilidad impidiendo apuntarse un futuro rebote.

Otra cosita, cuando la orden de compra o venta se da con el mercado cerrado, ¿como funciona?

Por otra parte y sin querer abusar, también el leído que el broker naranja no es el mejor para el intradía pero no explicaban el porqué, ¿alguna idea?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## fros (14 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Muchas gracias, crack.
> 
> En cuanto a las stop loss, entiendo que sirve para fijar un precio al que si llega el valor que tenemos, automáticamente el broker lo pone a la venta para evitar mayores pérdidas. He leído que la pega es que cuando el mercado es tan volátil como el actual los stop loss saltan con mucha facilidad impidiendo apuntarse un futuro rebote.
> 
> ...



Lo siento Rosonero, te hubiera querido ayudar pero...

Quiero que sepas que yo no he pasado de aquí...:o



Además hice Historia por la UNED que maldita falta me ha hecho sniff


----------



## fros (14 Nov 2008)

Buenas tardes.

*Decepción en el parqué: el Ibex 35 perdió los 9.000 tras caer un 5,5% en la semana*

Sesión de mucho ruido y pocas nueces para el índice de referencia de la bolsa española, que este viernes subió el 1,05% y cerró en 8.832,20 puntos tras oscilar entre un máximo de 9.069,20 y un mínimo de 8.796,7. Además, el volumen de negocio volvió a ser bajo porque solo se movieron 3.421 millones de euros en todo el parqué. La pérdida semanal asciende al 5,47% a la espera de la Cumbre del G-20 que este fin de semana se celebrará en Washington. ¿Decepcionará la cita tal y como lo ha hecho la semana bursátil? Desde luego que no se tratará de un nuevo Bretton Woods, pero habrá que prestar atención a lo que de allí salga.

elEconomista.es - Líder de audiencia en información económica y bursátil - elEconomista.es

Esto va para abajo señores. La pregunta del millón es cómo todavía hay gente que invierte en la bolsa española y no ha cogido las de villadiego. Si entra el pánico, que está a dos manzanas, volveremos a ver maletas de cartón en las estaciones de tren.


----------



## luismarple (18 Nov 2008)

Señores, tengo un pelotazo, hay que comprar ahora que está barato, el pelotazo será de aquí a un par de meses. Solo diré dos palabras:

Zeltia, Yondelis. No digo más.

Como se les ha quedao el cuerpo?? encuantito aprueben ese nuevo medicamento esto va a ser hacer y hacer dinero!! como lo oyen!!


----------



## fros (18 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Señores, tengo un pelotazo, hay que comprar ahora que está barato, el pelotazo será de aquí a un par de meses. Solo diré dos palabras:
> 
> Zeltia, Yondelis. No digo más.
> 
> Como se les ha quedao el cuerpo?? encuantito aprueben ese nuevo medicamento esto va a ser hacer y hacer dinero!! como lo oyen!!



Yondelis no son compresas para que no se les escape el pipí a las mujeres mayores?. 

Enga vale, contigo hasta el final Luisma, compraremos Yondelis a saco para que suban las acciones si hace falta.

Para mañana:

comprar el pan, dos vienas pequeñas, agua, leche y cien zeltias.:

PD: catacrack estás mu callao. sigues con tus SAN todavía?. :o


----------



## España1 (18 Nov 2008)

*Primera apuesta*

No tengo idea de bolsa, pero estoy barajando comprar Santander ahora que está muy castigado...

Comprar a 6 y vender a 12.

Sin prisas y sin miedo a pegarme el jostrón. Solo vender si llega a 2 euros, por salvar algo.


----------



## Catacrack (19 Nov 2008)

fros soy masoca y me gusta el vicio, compre 400 a 7,85 y como me parecieron pocas compre 500 mas a 6.05. Ahora enganchare las 100 que me tocan a 4,5. Y esperare pacientemente a que Botin me de por el culo.

Ya os ire contando.


----------



## fros (19 Nov 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> fros soy masoca y me gusta el vicio, compre 400 a 7,85 y como me parecieron pocas compre 500 mas a 6.05. Ahora enganchare las 100 que me tocan a 4,5. Y esperare pacientemente a que Botin me de por el culo.
> 
> Ya os ire contando.



Pues espero de verdad que te vaya bien catacrack, ahora mismo están a *5´74*, pero me da que tienen que subir, o sino haz como el método para doblar de la ruleta francesa:

Bajan a 5´70, tu compras mil SAN

Bajan a 5, tú compras dos mil SAN

y así sucesivamente hasta que venga el rebote, y si no viene pues...serás dueño de una parte del SAN junto al botin


----------



## luismarple (19 Nov 2008)

Bueno... tengo que confesar que el pelotazo de Zeltia se lo he oido a un salao que ha pedido un crédito de 10.000 eypos para invertirlo en... Zeltias, así que a lo mejor cabe la posibilidad de que el chico tenga un interés subconsciente en que las acciones suban y esté haciendo algún tipo de wishful thinking.

(Si ya habeis comprao Zeltias buena suerte)


----------



## Deudor (19 Nov 2008)

Pues me quedo prefiero comprar SAN el 27 de noviembre que Zeltias. Las Zeltias son como Guti del Real Madrid.... Algún año se saldrá, es un Crack.... eterna promesa.
No creo que las SAN reboten, hasta que finalice la ampliación.


----------



## Suko (19 Nov 2008)

Cual os gusta mas, Gamesa o Iber ren???


----------



## kaos (19 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Pues espero de verdad que te vaya bien catacrack, ahora mismo están a *5´74*, pero me da que tienen que subir, o sino haz como el método para doblar de la ruleta francesa:
> 
> Bajan a 5´70, tu compras mil SAN
> 
> ...



Ojito con los promedios a la baja, suelen acabar mal o muy mal...:

Para el SAN, no descarten que baje hasta la zona de 4,90€ ;

antes de cualquier posible rebote...

Yo me olvidaría de la banca por una temporada, o dos... 

saludos


----------



## kaos (19 Nov 2008)

Suko dijo:


> Cual os gusta mas, Gamesa o Iber ren???



Para las IBR, parece que estan consolidando en la zona +- de 2,40€, así que puedes probar de comprar y poner un stop en la zona 2,28 (5%)...
Para GAM me salen unos stops demasiado alejados, así que esperaría un poco, aun a riesgo de tener que comprar a un precio más alto. :o

saludos


----------



## fros (19 Nov 2008)

kaos dijo:


> Ojito con los promedios a la baja, suelen acabar mal o muy mal...
> 
> Para el SAN, no descarten que baje hasta la zona de 4,90€ ;
> 
> ...



Es que si me hace caso y empieza a comprar acciones con mi método y acaba mal la cosa y no hay rebote...acabará teniendo más acciones que el Botín jua juaaa , y no hay mal por bien no venga, porque en la junta de accionista podrá comer gratis.


----------



## luismarple (19 Nov 2008)

Imagínate!! en un par de años podría ser Kaos el que salga en el video diciendo "If yu ar jiar is bicos yu ar a güiner"


----------



## fros (19 Nov 2008)

Gráfica del Santander de Hoy:

Se titula: canica bajando por las escaleras del patio.


----------



## kaos (19 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Es que si me hace caso y empieza a comprar acciones con mi método y acaba mal la cosa y no hay rebote...acabará teniendo más acciones que el Botín jua juaaa , y no hay mal por bien no venga, porque en la junta de accionista podrá comer gratis.



Bromas aparte , repito,

cuidado con hacer promedios a la baja, que le puede salir el plato de lentejas carísimo...

por cierto, a cierre de hoy y con un volumen altísimo:

SAN 5,41€ -9,98% 

saludos


----------



## fros (19 Nov 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> fros soy masoca y me gusta el vicio, compre 400 a 7,85 y como me parecieron pocas compre 500 mas a 6.05. Ahora enganchare las 100 que me tocan a 4,5. Y esperare pacientemente a que Botin me de por el culo.
> 
> Ya os ire contando.



ahora entiendo lo de Catacrack! 

*Kaos* escribió:



> Bromas aparte , repito,
> 
> cuidado con hacer promedios a la baja, que le puede salir el plato de lentejas carísimo...
> 
> ...



Catacrack, Kaos...no hay ningún nick que se diga pelotazo o pasta gansa?. Menuda premonición!. :o


----------



## Catacrack (19 Nov 2008)

En el fondo estoy orgulloso de mi mismo. Gracias a mi injeccion de capital el santander no tendra que pedir ayudas al estado.


----------



## luismarple (20 Nov 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> En el fondo estoy orgulloso de mi mismo. Gracias a mi injeccion de capital el santander no tendra que pedir ayudas al estado.



¿Pero tú cuanta pasta has metido, hombre de Dios?!!!!!


----------



## combuilder (20 Nov 2008)

He puesto la caña en SAN... a 5.10! 
A esperar! No tengo prisa!


----------



## fros (20 Nov 2008)

combuilder dijo:


> He puesto la caña en SAN... a 5.10!
> A esperar! No tengo prisa!



Juas!!! pues ya han picado!!

Están a 5.01!!:


----------



## bullish consensus (20 Nov 2008)

yo esperare al 4.5 para santander.


----------



## Suko (20 Nov 2008)

No se que prisa tiene la gente en pillar San, una accion que lleva 2 semanas bajando casi un 5% todos los dias....


----------



## luismarple (20 Nov 2008)

Pues porque como decía mi entrenador de baloncesto: "Hay que ir al rebote!!" si mal no recuerdo se arruinó comprando Terras.


----------



## Suko (20 Nov 2008)

Al paso que va la burra, veo la accion por debajo de los 4.5 y a la CNMV suspendiendo la ampliacion de capital.


----------



## fros (20 Nov 2008)

Tela marinera con el SAntander y su ampliación. Ha asustado a todo el mundo. :

*Santander sigue su 'via crucis': cae un 8% y cotiza por debajo de 5 euros *

*Las acciones de Santander siguen sufriendo y hoy vuelven a desplomarse con fuerza, llegando a bajar un 8,13% hasta marcar un mínimo de 4,97 euros*.

La ampliación de capital sigue perjudicando a los títulos, que antes de la ampliación cotizaban en 8,34 euros, por lo que la caída desde entonces alcanza el 40%. 

En lo que va de año la caída es casi de un 64%.

Santander sigue su 'via crucis': cae un 8% y cotiza por debajo de 5 euros - 20/11/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Suko (20 Nov 2008)

va a acudir a la amplizacion su puta madre.


----------



## fros (20 Nov 2008)

Luis ma, los zeltias no sirven ni para fumar.:




*Zeltia colocará el 17% de Noscira entre inversores privados: quiere captar 20 millones*



> A grandes males, hay que buscar grandes remedios. Y si no que se lo pregunten a Zeltia, que ya tiene un plan B para su filial Noscira, la antigua Neuropharma. La compañía biotecnológica pretende realizar una ampliación de capital entre inversores privados para marzo de 2009, con lo que aplaza su salida al parqué ante la grave crisis financiera que se sufre en la actualidad.
> 
> 
> "No vamos a sacarla a bolsa este año. Hemos hablado con varios bancos de inversión y comentan que el momento no es para realizar un estreno en el mercado. Por eso, llevaremos a cabo una colocación privada. Ya la tenemos bastante avanzada y esperamos hacerla en marzo de 2009. Así conseguiremos en torno a 20 millones de euros", comenta José María Fernández de Sousa, presidente de Zeltia (ZEL.MCZELTIA
> ...



.

Espero que les salga bien. A Almirall un medicamento para el EPOC les acabó cuasiarruinando.



Lo que tiene que hacer zeltia es sacar un medicamento contra la depresión profunda por ruina. : Se forrarían!!


----------



## luismarple (20 Nov 2008)

El artículo lo dice claramente, revalorización del 75%!!! y se trata de un medicamento que ya se ha aprobado para el sarcoma de tejidos blandos!! Que va a ser un pelotazo, oiga!! suban al tren antes de que arranque!!


----------



## fros (21 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> El artículo lo dice claramente, revalorización del 75%!!! y se trata de un medicamento que ya se ha aprobado para el sarcoma de tejidos blandos!! Que va a ser un pelotazo, oiga!! suban al tren antes de que arranque!!



Te has ganado un despacho propio en El Pelotazo de la Semana Luisma. Zeltia va subiendo un cinco y medio y va parriba. :


----------



## luismarple (21 Nov 2008)

Y eso solo porque han presentado la solicitud ante el comité americano que aprueba esas cosas!! espera a que les den el visto bueno!!


----------



## burbujitaboom (21 Nov 2008)

joder por otra via he oido de zeltia y he abierto un hilo preguntando sobre si alguien sabia que pasaba.

Pues parece que solo por presentarlo al comite americano la banda ya va acumulando acciones y va contra mercado, hoy el ibex bajo y zeltia subio un 3, 40 % .

que opinais ?? seguira parriba a pesar de la que cae en bolsa ??


----------



## hechopolvo (1 Dic 2008)

Esta semana .... no hay pelotazo???


----------



## luismarple (1 Dic 2008)

Pues ultimamente no esta la cosa para muchos pelotazos... además, mi analista mas reputado se me ha marchado una temporada al extranjero... hasta que la cosa se enfríe un poco...

Es que el otro día me dijo Fros que tenía muchos problemas, que debía 25.000 euros a una gente bastante chunga y que no sabía lo que iba a hacer y yo le dije "pues déjate barba y así no te encuentran" y Fros me dijo "es que con barba debo 60.000 euros!!"

Así que ha decidido poner tierra por medio durante un tiempecito... espero que le vaya bien.

Hechopolvo, si tienes algún pronóstico puedes compartirlo con nosotros, tal vez esta semana sea tuyo el pelotazo!!


----------



## hechopolvo (2 Dic 2008)

Veo la cosa .... pa bajo!
Es curioso: pa'bajo a primeros de mes. sube hasta el dia 27-28 y a partir de ahi .... pa'bajo otra vez!

De momento, no veo nada ........


----------



## luismarple (2 Dic 2008)

habrá que estar ojo avizor, a ver... pero me parece que de aquí a fin de año no va a haber gran cosa... casí mejor nos cogemos ya las vacaciones de navidad.


----------



## fros (3 Dic 2008)

:


luismarple dijo:


> Pues ultimamente no esta la cosa para muchos pelotazos... además, mi analista mas reputado se me ha marchado una temporada al extranjero... hasta que la cosa se enfríe un poco...
> 
> Es que el otro día me dijo Fros que tenía muchos problemas, que debía 25.000 euros a una gente bastante chunga y que no sabía lo que iba a hacer y yo le dije "pues déjate barba y así no te encuentran" y Fros me dijo "es que con barba debo 60.000 euros!!"
> 
> ...




Ostras Luisma, me has hecho reír. La verdad es que debo 40.000 para febrero, (póliza de crédito) pero tengo apartados 20.000 y otros diez los puedo tener ya de una venta. PAra mi los otros diez mil en dos meses no problem. (real) 

Por cierto, ya empiezo a entender cómo hay unos brokers dando por culo comprando cada día y vendiendo chicharros. El truco es poner precios de compra y venta de tal manera que siempre están los primeros en las órdenes de compra-venta..

Por cierto, para que veais cómo está la cosa: piso en la mejor de la mejor zona de Tarragona. Hace un par de años valdría fácilemtne 500.000 euros. Unas vistas al Mirador (el mar Mediterráneo) impresionantes. Ahora pedían 400.000 euros. Le ofrezco trescientos mil euros en forma de opción de compra de 24.000 euros + alquiler un año y al cabo de un mes me llama diciéndome que sí:. 

Esta tarde hablaré con una arquitecta forrada a ver si quiere la ganga, sino, ya tenemos picadero de Lujo con terraza de 60 m2.

Ahora no me puedo poner en el ordenata tanto. Pero os sigo señores. El pelotazo de la Mañana y un café. Un clásico como comprar el finacial thimes.

Por cierto, le he dicho a un amigote que vamos a poner páginas web de venta de plata, coches clásicos, y macarrones si hace falta por internet. Me
falta un informático para hacer las páginas. El móvil ha sustituido la oficina y internet las tiendas físicas. Es el futuro. A vender de todo señores. Es el pelotazo de cada día.

Voy a bajar a comprar el pan.

Saludos


----------



## luismarple (3 Dic 2008)

Frosito!! has vuelto a la ciudad!! y necesitas un informático que te haga una página web solvente!! una vez mas soy tu hombre!!!, dime lo que necesitas y a ver lo que se puede hacer...


----------



## fros (3 Dic 2008)

*Vended!, Vended Malditos!!!*



luismarple dijo:


> Frosito!! has vuelto a la ciudad!! y necesitas un informático que te haga una página web solvente!! una vez mas soy tu hombre!!!, dime lo que necesitas y a ver lo que se puede hacer...



Hola Luisma. escribo desde un ciber y la tecla de separación tiene un muelle roto y cada vez que le doy para separar palabras esto es un escándalo. no mirarme mal hijo putas que yo no tengo la culpa de que me hayan dado esta mierda de ordenador!.:

Bueno, a lo mío.Ya sabía yo que tú tenías estudios...A ver necesito una página web para compar y vender ciertos productos. A las cinco he quedado con un amigo que empezó conmigo en las subastas hace doce años y ahora hay que cambiar el rollo porque sino nos comen los mocos.

Necesito algo bien currado,varios idiomas, y ya te iré diciendo en privado. Me mandas presupuesto y si lacosa está bien parida lo tiramos para adelante.

Conozco a un mecánico planchista ya jubilado que ha comprado a un empresario en apuros ocho coches clásicos. Pues bien en quince días el mamón ha vendido seis por internet. Y se ha quedado dos para él. Quiero traerme un MG del año 50 de Alemania bien de precio a ver qué pasa.

Una cosa más,ayer hablando con un empresario que tiene varias cafeterías. Los empleados si no estás atentos te roban hasta la camisa. Como el separador es muy estridente, ya escribiré desde casa.

Por cierto, ¿manías mías o los chochos son más receptivos en época de crisis?. Bueno, no lo sé porque yo ya estoy fuera del mercadeo, pero me da a mi que sí,están másreceptivos y simpáticos.

Pelotazo el que nos darán a nosotros en los huevos como no nos apartemos de la barrera. Pintan bastos. Porcierto, estoy a punto de encontrar la poción mágica de los chicharros. Cuando lo tenga todo bien atado lo divulgo a ver que os parece.

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (3 Dic 2008)

okeis, te indico una de muestra, un negociete y hablo con mi socio, el que me dijo como articular los cobros. Sobre lo del pelotazo... casi mejor lo dejamos en stan bai hasta 2010 como poco...


----------



## España1 (11 Dic 2008)

*Pelotazo del año 2009???*

Hola conforeros!.

Acudo a ustedes en busca del consejo que me haga ganar unos eurillos el año que viene en Bolsa.

Ayer vendí acciones del Santander, compradas a 5,08; por el vértigo de los 6,80...

¿Conoceis cual es el valor más depreciado con respecto a sus retornos y activos?.

Estoy pensando en dos o tres grandes valores que a lo largo del año que viene; es decir a medio plazo, tengan que subir.

Espero con ansia sus consejos.

Gracias.

Saludos!.


----------



## fros (11 Dic 2008)

España1 dijo:


> Hola conforeros!.
> 
> Acudo a ustedes en busca del consejo que me haga ganar unos eurillos el año que viene en Bolsa.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena España por el pelotazo del mes!. 

Yo había pensado en Repsol, porque tiene varias novias y cuando la rodean a uno y le hacen la corte, el beso sale más caro, aunque el año que viene me da a mi que será como este o peor. Todo a muy corto plazo y buscando rebote como Iturriaga en sus mejores tiempos en el Madrí.

Volviendo a Zeltia y su famoso fármaco, me da a mi que no lo hacen bien Luisma, por si me estás leyendo. Les va a pasar como a Almirall con su famoso EPOC, que se van a dar una leche bien grande.

Las farmacéuticas de aquí tienen que hacer como las alemanas o las americanas. Primero inventan el medicamento, y después lo prueban a ver que sale. Se lo dan a la ratón de turno y esperar a ver que sale.

Que el ratón se muere?, Para matarratas o insecticida, que el ratón se duerme?, pues para niños con problemas de hiperactividad; que se ponen a bailar?, pues como antidepresivo.

Si no es así no saldrán de pobres, y nosotros tampoco. 

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (11 Dic 2008)

No me jodas que no está cuajando el yondelis de los cojones!! que disgusto el calvo que se sienta enfrente mío en el metro todas las mañanas!! (estoy enganchado a la historia de su vida, un día os la cuento) es mi confidente en bolsa pero él no lo sabe.

Por cierto, fros, tengo un pelotazo a medio-largo plazo pero necesito asesoría, si sabes algo (o alguien que nos lea) por favor que me aclare el siguiente punto.

He oído que en los EEUU hay unos científicos jugando con un acelerador de partículas y con mercurio, el caso es que dándole candela lo convierten en oro, el coste final de la onza de oro viene a ser de unos 3000 euros (eso decía el calvo), pero es posible que en los próximos años (o décadas) lo consigan hacer mas barato, o el oro se dispare hasta hacer la operación rentable. Sería un buen momento para comprar mercurio???

Un saludo y felicidades por su programa.


----------



## fros (11 Dic 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> No me jodas que no está cuajando el yondelis de los cojones!! que disgusto el calvo que se sienta enfrente mío en el metro todas las mañanas!! (estoy enganchado a la historia de su vida, un día os la cuento) es mi confidente en bolsa pero él no lo sabe.
> 
> Por cierto, fros, tengo un pelotazo a medio-largo plazo pero necesito asesoría, si sabes algo (o alguien que nos lea) por favor que me aclare el siguiente punto.
> 
> ...



Yo he conocido al que hizo el pelotazo del Siglo. Compró terreno rustico por cuatro duros y montó las ITV de CAtalunya. Después se lo vendió a Aguas de Barcelona.

Me tengo que ir, pero ya contaré como después de ganar millones y millones el tío se arruinó. :


----------



## luismarple (11 Dic 2008)

Si hay putas o farlopa de por medio en la historia estoy especialmente interesado.


----------



## fros (12 Dic 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Si hay putas o farlopa de por medio en la historia estoy especialmente interesado.



No, señor Luisma, no hay ni putas ni farlopa. Niños si quereis triunfar, nada de putas ni nada de farlopa . LA ruina vino simplemente porque este señor confió en unos ingenieros que vinieron de Madrid con un nuevo invento que haría furor: un aerogenerador de luz con las aspas en horizontal, y no sé cómo se lo montaron para llevarlo a la ruina. Estos tíos según me cuentan llegaron andando y se fueron en grandes y lujosos mercedes. La historia la conozcdo de terceros, así que tampoco puedo dar muchos detalles.

Lo que sí sé es que grandes capitales se están yendo a la ruina, y que hay patrimonios, fortunas que con un poco de vista y tiento puedes sacarles resultado. De hecho el Martes este saco a subasta como parte actora un chalet en una buena con 8 habitaciones, y cuatro cuartos de baño que por 50.000 euros y negociando una deuda de unos 200.000 me lo puedo quedar. Esto hace un año era im-pen-sa-ble. También ves por la carretera complejos industriales que se venden, algo también histórico. Me da a mi, que excepto en la Banca, donde el poder político corrupto no dejará que dejen de ganar dinero los cuatro de siempre, el panorama social va a cambiar y mucho estos años.

En cuanto el acelerador de partículas y el Mercurio-oro, pues lo veo muy difícil Luisma, aunque la masa atómica del oro y el Mercurio se parecen:

*Mercurio — Masa Atómica: 200,59 Uma*


*Oro — Masa Atómica: 196,96655 Uma*

Pero sólo con que consiguieran convertir el Hidrógeno en Helio se harían las personas más ricas e influyentes del mundo.

Cambiar el número de protones para convertirlo en otro elemento tiene que haber *una fusión*, y la energía desprendida sería tal que pobre al que cogiera en medio. 
Vamos, igual que hacen las estrellas.

Pero incluso el oro, se ha formado, no ya de las estrellas como la nuestra después de innumerables fusiones, no. Las estrellas que conocemos llegan a distintas fusiones hasta llegar al hierro. Los elementos más pesados se cree que son producto de supernovas con una masa increíblemente grande.

Así que convertir Mercurio en oro querido amigo, creo que como vulgarmente se dice, es una quimera. :

Hoy: el Nikkei a la mierda y el Dow jones igual. Así que en nuestro corralito de Madrid lo más probable es que ocurra lo mismo. La globalización tiene esas ventajas.

Saludos.

*Si nada lo impide, hoy toca corrección*

Wall Street se viene abajo al cierre por el sector financiero y las dudas sobre el rescate de las automovilísticas.


Después de las muestras de fortaleza de los últimos días, Wall Street se vino abajo anoche al cierre, lo que confirma que el supuesto rally de fin de año no va a ser ni mucho menos un camino de rosas. Cómo iba a serlo en un año como éste. El Dow Jones acabó bajando el 2,23%, el S&P 500 cayó el 2,85% y el Nasdaq, el más alcista de los últimos días, se dejó el 3,68%.

A priori se trata de una mera corrección, una toma de beneficios natural después de las subidas de los últimos días y que hoy debería trasladarse a Europa en la apertura. La posibilidad de que el mercado haya hecho un suelo sigue ahí y es probable que veamos nuevos intentos de confirmarlo la próxima semana. Y las caídas, aunque importantes, no dejan de ser normales dentro de la extrema volatilidad actual del mercado.

Pero tampoco se puede ignorar la posibilidad contraria, es decir, que a este rebote se le estén agotando las fuerzas, como a todos los anteriores, y que termine en una reanudación de la tendencia bajista, como todos los anteriores. A favor de esta idea está la fuerte aversión al riesgo que mantienen los inversores y que se refleja en la renta fija: recuerden la subasta de letras al 0% de interés del otro día, o la rentabilidad del bono a 10 años en mínimos desde los años 50. Ayer terminó en un nuevo mínimo, el 2,61%.

La explicación para la caída de anoche en Wall Street es doble. Por un lado, las dudas sobre si finalmente será aprobado el plan de rescate del sector del automóvil, que se enfrenta a una dura oposición en el Senado tras lograr su aprobación en el Congreso. Por otro, el sector financiero volvió por sus fueros bajistas anticipando una noticia que se conoció al cierre: Bank of America, que bajó el 10,7% en bolsa, anunció 35.000 despidos en los próximos tres años.

En el otro extremo, las petroleras subieron con fuerza gracias a un tirón del 8,96% del barril, que alcanzó los 47,42 dólares. Detrás, las expectativas de que la OPEP adopte un fuerte recorte de producción para detener la espiral bajista del crudo.

En el campo económico, todo sigue igual de mal: las peticiones semanales de subsidios de paro alcanzaron máximos de 26 años y, lo que es más sorprendente, tanto los precios de importación como el déficit comercial de EEUU subieron, cuando todo el mundo esperaba que bajasen por la caída del crudo. Para hoy tendremos datos todavía más importantes: la estrella de la semana, las ventas minoristas, acompañadas de los precios industriales y la confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan.

Si nada lo impide, hoy toca corrección : Wall Street se hundió por la banca y el au - 11/12/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## luismarple (12 Dic 2008)

en fin... entonces me pondré a buscar polígonos industriales en venta, a la espera de que termine la crisis.

Pero no crees que todas esas propiedades en la medida en que la crisis llegue de verdad (durante el 2009) bajarán todavía mas de precio?? vamos, digo yo...

(Lo del chalete no, si puedes trapiñarlo por 200.000 eypos métete de cabeza! e invítate un puentecito cuando ya lo tengas montado!!)


----------



## España1 (12 Dic 2008)

*Polígonos... Y que tal Iberdrola Renovables o Repsoles?*

Polígonos industriales a pie de carretera?.

Estimados inversores; eso supera la capacidad prometida a la parienta del 10-15% del cash...

Estoy barajando Iberdrola Renovables como primer opción.
Repsoles tampoco me disgustan...

E incluso estoy pensando regresar a Santander si baja de 6,00.

:

Todo claro está, con su beneplácito.

Saludos.


----------



## España1 (12 Dic 2008)

Tarde... para mí.

Acabo de comprar Ib. Renovables a 2,65; 2.600 acciones.

Ya os contaré cuando venda si fue o no pelotazo.


----------



## luismarple (12 Dic 2008)

El que no arriesga no gana!!

Si lo sabremos aquí, en el pelotazo, que nos hemos dao unas ostias como panes...


----------



## fros (22 Dic 2008)

Bueno, *hoy* me han dado el auto de adjudicación de un Chalet. Lo que más me choca, que aunque era una nuda propiedad no ha ido ni Dios a la Subasta:. No me lo esperaba, creía que habría algo de presión, pero no. No ha aparecido ni el Tato. Yo ya tenía el usufructo desde hace..diez años adjudicado en otra subasta. Un tema que ha durado todo este tiempo y que creo que es algo único en España. Creo que no hay jurisprudencia.

Así que ya tengo un Chalet en una sociedad de dos personas (yo y otro más). Mi mujer me dice de quedárnoslo, ya que es grandioso y en un sitio muy bueno, pero lo mejor es plegar velas y coger pasta, ya que las cosas están mal e irán a peor.

Así que lo que podía ser el pelotazo del lustro, se ha quedado en un negocio discreto y gracias, y creo que este año que viene las cosas está en que si hacemos negocio, sin ser un pelotazo podemos dar gracias. Chollos veo muchos, pero aguantarlos hasta que acabe el temporal lo veo más difícil y sacrificado. Tengo en mente uno que hace unos dos años podía valer unos tres millones de euros tranquilamente. Hoy por uno no lo compro. No los tengo, pero tampoco me metía si los tuviera.

Nadie puede predecir el futuro, pero invertir algo en España a medio-largo plazo es muy aventurado. Más que aventurado, me atrevería decir una locura.

Así que hay que mirar cuando pega el bajón de diez para invertir a muy corto plazo y esperar que suba cuatro, y así en este índice bajista que se vislumbra para el año que viene.

Suerte a todos y Felices Fiestas.


----------



## luismarple (22 Dic 2008)

Y un güebo, Fros!! a mi no me la pegas!! te vas a deshacer del chalete para no tener que invitarnos!!! soso!! anda que no ibamos a pasar un finde animao ni nada, hablando de la burbuja y más...

(como si lo viera, una banda de frikis que no se miran ni a la cara)


----------



## fros (22 Dic 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Y un güebo, Fros!! a mi no me la pegas!! te vas a deshacer del chalete para no tener que invitarnos!!! soso!! anda que no ibamos a pasar un finde animao ni nada, hablando de la burbuja y más...
> 
> (como si lo viera, una banda de frikis que no se miran ni a la cara)



Juasss, es cierto . A mi me hizo gracia un intento de quedada que decían: vale!, quedamos!, pero que nadie nos obligue a decir que nick somos!! 

Usted me manda un mensaje privado y viene cuando quiera que le invito al chalet o donde haga falta. Ahora tengo el bajo lleno de trastos, pero le voy a pegar una capa de pintura. Aquí se ve un poco con un Citroën 11 BL que tengo dentro. Esto que se ve, es sólo la mitad del sótano. Le caben cuatro coches bien.


Edito que sale la imagen muy grande y el cursor se me va al quinto pino. A ver si me sale más pequeño y lo pongo.

Saludos.


----------



## España1 (22 Dic 2008)

Buenas; yo sigo en Ib. Renovables, bajando y gracias...

Mi padre compró la semana pasada unas tierras rústicas y ya le ofrecen bastante más por ellas... (Dice que no vende, que esto va´parriba).

saludos.


----------



## luismarple (23 Dic 2008)

Fros, le agradezco de corazón la invitación, ya sabe que yo con usted me apunto a un bombardeo si hace falta, lo que pasa es que de aquí a unos mesecitos va a ser complicado, no se lo tome a mal pero es que hasta que el juez no dicte sentencia en firme tengo prohibido salir de la provincia, nah, una tontería. Pero ya pensaremos algo...

Respecto al pelotazo de la semana... vayan pensando algo, que el viernes toca apostar!!


----------



## fros (23 Dic 2008)

España1 dijo:


> Buenas; yo sigo en Ib. Renovables, bajando y gracias...
> 
> Mi padre compró la semana pasada unas tierras rústicas y ya le ofrecen bastante más por ellas... (Dice que no vende, que esto va´parriba).
> 
> saludos.



Ostras que suerte!. Aquí el problema no es que ofrezcan poco por las tierras rústicas. Sencillamente no ofrecen. :

sobre las acciones siempre hay que tener un Stop Loss (vaya palabreja más pija), y salirse cuando se pierde un porcentaje pequeño. Más tarde cuando el ascensor esté bajando y vuelva la tendencia alcista (vale, lo difícil es saber cuándo ), entonces volver a comprar. Sino el ascensor te deja en el sótano. 

Saludos


----------



## España1 (23 Dic 2008)

Las tierras rústicas son un bien sentimental, más que inversión... Estas navidades iremos pal´pueblo a buscar labrador que las siembre. 

Sobre los stop loss, nunca me gustaron... Parecen una forma de que los profesionales ganen a los pequeños ahorradores. Bajo un 10% los títulos, echo a la morralla y vuelvo a comprar. Prefiero ser valiente e irme al hoyo con mis acciones. De cero no pasan!!!.

Claro que una cosa es el dicho y otra el hecho...

Hoy la bolsa va pa´rriba!.


----------



## luismarple (26 Dic 2008)

Cuantos "terristas" y "astrocistas" se hubieran salvado de la quema si hubiesen puesto un stop loss a tiempo...


----------



## España1 (30 Dic 2008)

Puede ser...

Ya dí orden de vender mañana Ib. Renovables... tiene una resistencia muy fuerte a los 3 euros... y la verdad, no veo ningún valor para comprar sin dudas.

Que duro es el aburrimiento!.


----------



## luismarple (30 Dic 2008)

En este momento el pelotazo es una guerra de nervios, se trata de esperar sin perder la calma, escondido entre el barro del fondo del pantano, esperando a que se acerque algo que valga la pena... que nadie se precipite!!


----------



## España1 (2 Ene 2009)

*Para empezar el 2.009*

Yo comienzo el 2.009 mojándome.

Hoy compré 200 acciones de Gas Natural a 19,86 euros y 200 acciones de Técnicas Reunidas a 19,27.

Ya veremos si dan lo que prometen!.


----------



## fros (22 Ene 2009)

España1 dijo:


> Yo comienzo el 2.009 mojándome.
> 
> Hoy compré 200 acciones de Gas Natural a 19,86 euros y 200 acciones de Técnicas Reunidas a 19,27.
> 
> Ya veremos si dan lo que prometen!.




Pues hoy prometen subidas, a ver si puedes salir airoso de la operación. :

*Fuerte rebote antes de la batalla final: Europa debería subir hoy con ganas*

Era de esperar un rebote después del derrumbe de martes en Wall Street antes de que los índices atacaran los mínimos de 2008, y así fue. Y con un mercado donde la volatilidad ha vuelto a dispararse, el rebote fue tan impresionante como la caída de la víspera: del 3,51% para el Dow Jones, del 4,35% para el S&P 500 y del 4,6% para el Nasdaq, el más castigado por la caída. De momento, Tokio ha rebotado esta mañana.


Esto implica que hoy debería llegar a Europa el rebote que ayer intentó y no consiguió culminar. Un rebote que puede ser importante después de la caída acumulada. Pero parece muy difícil que tenga continuidad más allá de uno o dos días, después de la enorme debilidad mostrada por el mercado y de la pérdida de los últimos soportes antes de los mínimos.

Por el lado fundamental, el regreso del pánico bancario y los malos resultados empresariales tampoco ayudarán a la continuidad alcista. Salvo una gran sorpresa, los índices están abocados a probar esos mínimos por tercera vez, donde se librará la batalla final. Y la probabilidad de que sean perforados ha aumentado notablemente.

La subida de anoche tuvo como excusa la esperanza de algunos inversores en los planes de estímulo de Obama, de quien se espera algo parecido al New Deal de Roosevelt tras la Gran Depresión. En los primeros 100 días de aquella presidencia, el Dow Jones subió el 80% y hay quien tiene esperanzas en que se repita la jugada.

Los bancos lideraron el repunte después de vivir la mayor caída porcentual del sector de la historia el miércoles. La subida del Nasdaq se explica por el beneficio mejor de lo esperado de IBM conocido la noche anterior y por las expectativas de los resultados de Apple, que batió las previsiones tras el cierre y se anotó casi un 10% en el 'after hours'.

Fuerte rebote antes de la batalla final: Europa debería subir hoy con ganas - 21/01/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## luismarple (22 Ene 2009)

Tengo un pelotazo!! y de los gordos!! ojete al ojal !! Compramos Afirmas D09 a 0.01 !!! apuesta segura!! no puede caer más!!(por pura matemática) y si sube, doblan su valor!! nos vamos a forrar hoyga!!! (jazztel también tiene buena pinta, pero cotizando a 0.02 todavía puede caer un 50%)

Vuelve el pelotazo de la semana!! renaciendo de sus cenizas!! triunfar o morir!!


----------



## fros (22 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Tengo un pelotazo!! y de los gordos!! ojete al ojal !! Compramos Afirmas D09 a 0.01 !!! apuesta segura!! no puede caer más!!(por pura matemática) y si sube, doblan su valor!! nos vamos a forrar hoyga!!! (jazztel también tiene buena pinta, pero cotizando a 0.02 todavía puede caer un 50%)
> 
> Vuelve el pelotazo de la semana!! renaciendo de sus cenizas!! triunfar o morir!!



ostras!. con mil euros tienes 100.000 acciones!!. :

Que bien suena eso Luisma!:

A comprar afirmas se ha dicho!


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Tengo un pelotazo!! y de los gordos!! ojete al ojal !! Compramos Afirmas D09 a 0.01 !!! apuesta segura!! no puede caer más!!(por pura matemática) y si sube, doblan su valor!! nos vamos a forrar hoyga!!! (jazztel también tiene buena pinta, pero cotizando a 0.02 todavía puede caer un 50%)
> 
> Vuelve el pelotazo de la semana!! renaciendo de sus cenizas!! triunfar o morir!!




A ver Luismi, que depues de las centesimas todavia vienen las milesimas.


----------



## luismarple (22 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver Luismi, que depues de las centesimas todavia vienen las milesimas.



MEEEEEEEEEEEC! error!! las cotizaciones en bolsa se mueven de 0.01 euros en 0.01, así que no se puede bajar más! no hay posibilidad de perder!!


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Ene 2009)

Pues mira aqui te paso una que cotiza incluso en millonesimas: KWBT - Kiwa Bio-Tech Products Group Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## luismarple (22 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues mira aqui te paso una que cotiza incluso en millonesimas: KWBT - Kiwa Bio-Tech Products Group Corporation - Google Finance



Muy bien, tienes razón, me he equivocado, mi comentario debería empezar con "En el mercado continuo español..."

Por esas tierras de infieles cotizarán en Dios sabe que moneda y la particionarán hasta el infinito o mas allá. 

Por estas tierras de garbanzos lo menos que puede cotizar una empresa es 0.01 Euros.

Y al que no le guste que se vaya!. Hombre ya...


----------



## fros (22 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Muy bien, tienes razón, me he equivocado, mi comentario debería empezar con "En el mercado continuo español..."
> 
> Por esas tierras de infieles cotizarán en Dios sabe que moneda y la particionarán hasta el infinito o mas allá.
> 
> ...



Bueno, entonces que hago?. Tengo a mi broker en el teléfono. 

Compramos?.


----------



## luismarple (22 Ene 2009)

fros dijo:


> Bueno, entonces que hago?. Tengo a mi broker en el teléfono.
> 
> Compramos?.



Yo voy a comprar!! aunque solo sea por el placer de decir una vez en la vida "compra un millón de acciones!" (como quiebre al día siguiente no me busqueis mas en el foro que no voy a estar)


----------



## fmc (22 Ene 2009)

Una pregunta.... ¿por debajo de 0.01 no está el 0.00? :


----------



## luismarple (22 Ene 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Una pregunta.... ¿por debajo de 0.01 no está el 0.00? :



Pero aosaer, tu has visto alguna vez una empresa en el mercado continuo de valores bursátiles español (que aquí parece que hay que explicarlo todo) cotizando a cero??? a que no, verdad??? no puede cotizar a cero porque si alguien comprara y luego subiera a 0.01 tendría un beneficio de infinito!! y eso tampoco puede ser, no hay que ser avaricioso!!

Si es que hay que explicároslo todo!! desde luego... ays, angelicos!!


----------



## fmc (22 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Pero aosaer, tu has visto alguna vez una empresa en el mercado continuo de valores bursátiles español (que aquí parece que hay que explicarlo todo) cotizando a cero??? a que no, verdad??? no puede cotizar a cero porque si alguien comprara y luego subiera a 0.01 tendría un beneficio de infinito!! y eso tampoco puede ser, no hay que ser avaricioso!!
> 
> Si es que hay que explicároslo todo!! desde luego... ays, angelicos!!



No lo sé, por eso pregunto  De todos modos, ¿cuánto recibieron por ejemplo los accionistas de Lehman o empresas similares quebradas?


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Ene 2009)

Pero el Afirma.D09 ese que es ? En mi broker solo me sale el Afirma de toda la vida a 0.48


----------



## luismarple (22 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero el Afirma.D09 ese que es ? En mi broker solo me sale el Afirma de toda la vida a 0.48



No tengo ni zorra idea, ni siquiera se de qué va Afirma sin más. Es que yo invierto al tran tran, voy probando teorías a ver cual me sale mejor, y bueno... Hay de todo. Solo un consejo, no invirtais en la última referencia del mercado continuo solo porque es mas facil de encontrar, es una pequeña ventaja a la hora de consultar la cotización, sí, pero no compensa.

(Que ostión me dí con las putas Zeltias comprando en septiembre a 5.60!!)


----------



## luismarple (6 Mar 2009)

Vuelve el pelotazo!! acabo de ver algo interesante!! todos a comprar BBVAs a 4.75!! ya no puede caer más!! (bueno, o eso o quiebra) así que lo único que le queda es subir!! señores!! vuelve el pelotazo de la semana!! que me lo quitan de las manos hoyga!!!


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (8 Mar 2009)

Yo intento dar el pelotazo sin stop-loss, a pelo. Me cogí en Noviembre ferroviales a 22 euros, bajó hasta 17,90 luego subió hasta 24,50 y ahora está a 17. Nunca vendí. Debería, pero ésto ya es personal jajajaja.


----------



## luismarple (1 Sep 2009)

Señoras y señores, después de tantos meses de espera vuelve con todos ustedes, con todos nosotros.... EL PELOTAZO DE LA SEMANA!!!!

Esta vez sí que sí, de esta nos forramos vivos!!! hay que retirarse joven!! aunque los tiempos sean adversos los chinos utilizan la misma palabra para crisis y para oportunidad: CRISISTUNIDAD!!! pues ahora es cuando vamos a dar el verdadero PELOTAZO DE LA SEMANA!! señora!! que me lo quitan de las manos hoygan!!!!

Bueno, mi pelotazo es el siguiente (tomen nota que esto cae en el examen, Gutierrez que le veo!) : 

Como septiembre es un mes malo para la bolsa por definición, y la mayoría de los valores están sujetos artificialmente en plan "tente mientras cobro" a base de ayuditas y manos negras, y la economía está como está (tampoco hay que deprimirse), la única opción en bolsa que se me ocurre ahora mismo es deshacer todas las posiciones, llevar la pasta a ING (3% hoygan!! ya nos gustaría en el pelotazo tener esas rentabilidades!!) y esperar a mediados de octubre, a ver si termina la primera ostia y hay algún ligero rebote. 

Mientras tanto a esperar, que es una lección muy importante que debe aprender todo aquel que entre en bolsa, que muchas veces invertimos, acertamos y como ya hemos probado el sabor de la sangre nos tiramos a por otro valor porque nos da cosa tener el dinero quieto, pues muy mal!!! 

Un inversor debe tener alma de pescador, mucha paciencia y esperar a que llegue algo que valga la pena.

Y termino con un refrán "Si en la bolsa te quieres forrar no te canses de esperar"

Un abrazo.






¿Que? ¿Que es una puta mierda de consejo para bolsa??? joder!! y que ostias quereis?? que la cosa está muy mala!! y en el pelotazo nos hemos jartado de perder pasta pero no somos gilipollas!! si sale algo interesante ya os avisamos, no preocuparse...


Si alguien tiene alguna idea en condiciones es bienvenido.



PD: al loro hace dos comentarios el pedazo de pelotazo que me marqué con las BBVA's, que no??? comprando a 4,75 y a dia de hoy están a 12,36!!!


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Sep 2009)

estaremos espectantes


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Bueno, mi pelotazo es el siguiente (tomen nota que esto cae en el examen, Gutierrez que le veo!) :
> 
> Como septiembre es un mes malo para la bolsa por definición,(...)



¡¡Qué será en octubre!! :


----------



## luismarple (1 Sep 2009)

Ya, pero como eso de octubre está tan extendido lo mas facil es que todo el mundo deshaga sus posiciones en septiembre y a lo mejor para mediados de octubre hay un pequeño repunte... vamos, digo yo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Ya, pero como eso de octubre está tan extendido lo mas facil es que todo el mundo deshaga sus posiciones en septiembre y a lo mejor para mediados de octubre hay un pequeño repunte... vamos, digo yo.



mucho pelotazo y tal, y a dia 2 todavia no has hecho ninguna recomendacion....
te lo digo sin mal rollo, solo te apremio,pues tus discipulos estamos a la espera de tus acertadisimas predicciones bursaltiles


----------



## otropepito (2 Sep 2009)

¡ Venga va !, me animo a decir el pelotazo bursatil de la semana, que es gratis.

En general sabemos que el mes de septiembre es malo, malísimo para las bolsas. Además también sabemos que existe cierta sobrecompra que hace que estén algo hinchados los precios. Bueno, así que sólo hay que elegir un valor y ponerse corto. ¡¡Fale, esto está chupao!!

¿Qué valor?
El que más creas que va a caer.

¿Cuál va a caer más?
Puesssss, yo me aventuro a decir: Inditex, Técnicas reunidas o Mapfre por ejemplo. Y los números de la primitiva de este sábado serán: 2,14,23,24,32,37.

Pedid por esa boquita que yo os arreglo lo de vuestro nuevo Cayenne.

Saludos foro.


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Sep 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¡ Venga va !, me animo a decir el pelotazo bursatil de la semana, que es gratis.
> 
> En general sabemos que el mes de septiembre es malo, malísimo para las bolsas. Además también sabemos que existe cierta sobrecompra que hace que estén algo hinchados los precios. Bueno, así que sólo hay que elegir un valor y ponerse corto. ¡¡Fale, esto está chupao!!
> 
> ...



te juro que voy a jugar estos números para el jueves/sabado,no se cuantos hay que tachar,porque siempre que juego lo pido de la máquina, espero que con esos 6 basten.

yo diria jazztel,mas que nada por lo barato que esta, asi puedes tener la sensacion que eres alguien con 10.000 acciones  (imagina si fueran de acciona)


----------



## Usuario eliminado (2 Sep 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¡ Venga va !, me animo a decir el pelotazo bursatil de la semana, que es gratis.
> 
> En general sabemos que el mes de septiembre es malo, malísimo para las bolsas. Además también sabemos que existe cierta sobrecompra que hace que estén algo hinchados los precios. Bueno, así que sólo hay que elegir un valor y ponerse corto. ¡¡Fale, esto está chupao!!
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por su enorme generosidad, paso a tomar nota de los números de la primitiva y no difunda mucho el quoteo que luego se queda el prermio en cuatro perras.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (2 Sep 2009)

Perdone no me había dado cuenta, es que con los de la primitiva no me vale, ¿me podría facilitar los del euromillón?, por dejar todas las deudas saldadas de un plumazo... y que queda para unas cuantas zeltias digo


----------



## luismarple (2 Sep 2009)

Esto.... se van a reir, pero... a pesar de ser el gerente de "el pelotazo de la semana", de mis muchos conocimientos bursátiles, mi contrastada experiencia y tal...

Podrían explicar en que consiste "ponerse corto" para todos aquellos foreros que todavía no lo sepan?? quiero decir, apuestas a la contra, vale, pero si tu ganas con la bajada... quien pierde??

Muchas gracias.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Esto.... se van a reir, pero... a pesar de ser el gerente de "el pelotazo de la semana", de mis muchos conocimientos bursátiles, mi contrastada experiencia y tal...
> 
> Podrían explicar en que consiste "ponerse corto" para todos aquellos foreros que todavía no lo sepan?? quiero decir, apuestas a la contra, vale, pero si tu ganas con la bajada... quien pierde??
> 
> Muchas gracias.



pierden los que están largos


----------



## luismarple (2 Sep 2009)

Esto que es?? como el chiste de "la rueda de atrás pierde"??


----------



## otropepito (2 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Esto.... se van a reir, pero... a pesar de ser el gerente de "el pelotazo de la semana", de mis muchos conocimientos bursátiles, mi contrastada experiencia y tal...
> 
> Podrían explicar en que consiste "ponerse corto" para todos aquellos foreros que todavía no lo sepan?? quiero decir, apuestas a la contra, vale, pero si tu ganas con la bajada... quien pierde??
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Pierde el compró, el que apostó por la subida. En bolsa puedes vender algo que todavía no tienes para luego comprarlo. ¿Comorl? sí hamijos. 

Busquen por google los siguientes términos:
-CFD (o contrato por diferencias)
-Warrant put
-ETF inverso

Google lo sabe todo.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Esto que es?? como el chiste de "la rueda de atrás pierde"??



Origen de los mercados de Derivados 


Estos mercados proceden del siglo XIX, principalmente de Estados Unidos y en un principio orientado a las materias primas: cereales fundamentalmente. 

Surgieron debido a que la cosecha se producía en un mes, julio, inundando los silos y bajando los precios del cereal. Por el contrario, en épocas en que la cosecha era mala, los precios eran altos. 

Para evitar esta incertidumbre en el precio del cereal (el activo subyacente), tanto productores agrícolas como industriales empezaron a negociar el precio por anticipado. 


son contratos donde se pacta un precio de compra/venta de un producto en un momento futuro, dependiendo del precio que se ponga en el contrato, unos perderán y otros ganarán
si tu pones un precio más bajo del que está ahora mismo es como abrir un corto, apuestas a que baje, bueno, esto es explicado de forma sencilla


----------



## Usuario eliminado (2 Sep 2009)

Mira lo que dice un tal John Mauldy que por lo visto en EEUU hay quien le hace caso:

La burbuja de las acciones inmobiliarias españolas se parece mucho a las clásicas burbujas en EEUU. Se multiplicaron por 10 las acciones, y luego bajaron más del 90%.:


Luis sobre todo sinceridad, vamos a ver si algún alma caritativa nos explica lo del corto y el stop loss, las comisiones etc, y el riesgo que me da a mí que sigue siendo elevado, para eso me parece que tienes que pasarte la mañana delante de la pantalla del ordenador y que no te falle el dedo. Por otro lado los del mad max hablan de la necesidad de antibióticos y atún, tu de pacharán, habrá que estudiar a fondo las tendencias de consumo del personal.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Esto.... se van a reir, pero... a pesar de ser el gerente de "el pelotazo de la semana", de mis muchos conocimientos bursátiles, mi contrastada experiencia y tal...
> 
> Podrían explicar en que consiste "ponerse corto" para todos aquellos foreros que todavía no lo sepan?? quiero decir, apuestas a la contra, vale, pero si tu ganas con la bajada... quien pierde??
> 
> Muchas gracias.












aunque en plan de ponerse corto...








Y el pelotazo esta semana está en el oro y la plata. Vean como anda hoy.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Esto.... se van a reir, pero... a pesar de ser el gerente de "el pelotazo de la semana", de mis muchos conocimientos bursátiles, mi contrastada experiencia y tal...
> 
> Podrían explicar en que consiste "ponerse corto" para todos aquellos foreros que todavía no lo sepan?? quiero decir, apuestas a la contra, vale, pero si tu ganas con la bajada... quien pierde??
> 
> Muchas gracias.




Pierde el que te presto las acciones a cambio de un % cada X tiempo. 

Suelen prestar fondos que van para largo, muchos años y que la acción pierda algo les da igual. De todas formas, curiosamente, donde más cortos suele haber son las que más suben en algún determinando momento ya que los que se posicionan de esta forma ante una gran subida han de re-comprar o sus perdidas pueden ser cuantiosas.

Un saludo


----------



## luismarple (3 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pierde el que te presto las acciones a cambio de un % cada X tiempo.
> 
> Suelen prestar fondos que van para largo, muchos años y que la acción pierda algo les da igual. De todas formas, curiosamente, donde más cortos suele haber son las que más suben en algún determinando momento ya que los que se posicionan de esta forma ante una gran subida han de re-comprar o sus perdidas pueden ser cuantiosas.
> 
> Un saludo



Okeis, es lo que me figuraba. Entiendo que la familia Botin no esté interesada en hacer el chorra con sus acciones y esté dispuesta a "prestarlas" a cambio de aumentar su número cada x.

Pero entonces no te puedes poner corto en el valor que te de la gana ni por la cantidad de acciones que te de la gana, tiene que haber alguien dispuesto a dejártelas, no??

Se puede dar el caso de que no haya mercado de acciones para ponerse corto, bien porque nadie las preste o bien porque ya están todas prestadas??
Eso sucede?? con qué frecuencia??


----------



## luismarple (3 Sep 2009)

Por cierto!! puede un particular ser arrendador de acciones para que otros se pongan cortos??? quiicir, si tengo 100.000 acciones del BBVA (no se si es ese número exacto o más o menos, no he revisado últimamente mi cartera), donde tengo que dirigirme para que alguien me las alquile para ponerse corto?? y si tengo 10.000? y si tengo 7?

Para qué comprar si puedes alquilar?? acaso no nos hemos hartado de decir en este foro que el alquiler es el futuro??


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Okeis, es lo que me figuraba. Entiendo que la familia Botin no esté interesada en hacer el chorra con sus acciones y esté dispuesta a "prestarlas" a cambio de aumentar su número cada x.
> 
> Pero entonces no te puedes poner corto en el valor que te de la gana ni por la cantidad de acciones que te de la gana, tiene que haber alguien dispuesto a dejártelas, no??
> 
> ...



Pues si... que no haya cortos disponibles sucede muy a menudo. De echo en el mercado español no hay tantas acciones en los que uno pueda ponerse corto.

Y en los momentos, que muchos esperan una corrección, pues esos títulos prestados desaparecen.

Pero vamos... aunque sea muuy exagerado te cuento que estando largo puedes perder el 100% en caso de inversión (en casos muy extremos) pero estando corto... vete a saber... un 200, 300%... (igualmente casos extremos).

La bolsa es un timo... y eso que opero con frecuencia... 

Un saludo

PD: Umm un particular podría prestar acciones pero es muy complejo... con contratos etc...


----------



## fros (3 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Por cierto!! puede un particular ser arrendador de acciones para que otros se pongan cortos??? quiicir, si tengo 100.000 acciones del BBVA (no se si es ese número exacto o más o menos, no he revisado últimamente mi cartera), donde tengo que dirigirme para que alguien me las alquile para ponerse corto?? y si tengo 10.000? y si tengo 7?
> 
> Para qué comprar si puedes alquilar?? acaso no nos hemos hartado de decir en este foro que el alquiler es el futuro??



Bueno, entonces qué. Compramos 100.000 del Santander o esperamos?. Tengo a mi broker dance al aparato.

Santander va subiendo un 1%, y Banesto 0.5%. Va a pasar como muchos días que aguantan el estirón todo el día y al fina se desinflan.

la página del economista es buena para seguir los índices. 

IBEX 35 - Indice - elEconomista.es


----------



## luismarple (3 Sep 2009)

fros dijo:


> Bueno, entonces qué. Compramos 100.000 del Santander o esperamos?. Tengo a mi broker dance al aparato.
> 
> Santander va subiendo un 1%, y Banesto 0.5%. Va a pasar como muchos días que aguantan el estirón todo el día y al fina se desinflan.
> 
> ...



Pero fros, que mierda es esa que propones??? quien ostias conoce esos valores?? Santander?? eso es una ciudad!! no me jodas!!

Ojo al dato: MECALUX a 10,48!!! a comprar a cuchillo!! valor serio, solvente, bien conocido en el mercado!! no como la mierda esa de Laredo, Santoña, Castrourdiales o el valor ese que nadie conoce....

MECALUX, apuesta segura!! de aquí a una semana da el pelotazo!! garantizado hoyga!!!

¿Que por qué?? pues porque es el que se está llevando la mayor caida de tol mercado continuo, ya solo puede corregir.

Ala, ya tengo el pelotazo de la semana. Hasta la semana que viene.


----------



## fros (3 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Pero fros, que mierda es esa que propones??? quien ostias conoce esos valores?? Santander?? eso es una ciudad!! no me jodas!!
> 
> Ojo al dato: MECALUX a 10,48!!! a comprar a cuchillo!! valor serio, solvente, bien conocido en el mercado!! no como la mierda esa de Laredo, Santoña, Castrourdiales o el valor ese que nadie conoce....
> 
> ...



Ummm no sé no sé. Has visto quién es el que más compra acciones de mecalux??.

*CIE BROKER CIEGO 26.484.000euros. 99,19 %*

MECALUX - Empresa - elEconomista.es


----------



## luismarple (3 Sep 2009)

fros dijo:


> Ummm no sé no sé. Has visto quién es el que más compra acciones de mecalux??.
> 
> *CIE BROKER CIEGO 26.484.000euros. 99,19 %*
> 
> MECALUX - Empresa - elEconomista.es



Es que para estas cosas hay que tener olfato!! no hay que dejarse guiar por la vista, por los frios datos, sino por las sensaciones... Es un rollo un poco jedi.


----------



## fros (3 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Es que para estas cosas hay que tener olfato!! no hay que dejarse guiar por la vista, por los frios datos, sino por las sensaciones... Es un rollo un poco jedi.




Joer, es que mandan huevos que un broker se llame ciego!. 

Es como si montas una empresa de aire acondicionado que se llame...Instalaciones de Frío Te Torras 

Me paice a mi que de pobres tampoco vamos a salir, pero bueno, confío en tu olfato. Por algo te llama el Lince del Nervión.

Ojo!, a corto. El lunes a vender. está a 10,85 y el mínimo de la sesión a 10,46.

En Enero estaba a siete y pico. 

Vamos a ver como sale.


----------



## luismarple (3 Sep 2009)

Bueno, a lo que estábamos, que yo he venido a hablar de mi libro y no se está hablando de mi libro.

Entonces, fros, tu vas en corto a Santander (igual hace un poco de frio, tu veras)
Yo compro Mecalux a 10.48.

Alguien mas se anima?? hagan hoy sus pronósticos y tírense el rollo de lo mucho que controlan de bolsa el día 10!!! el pelotazo de la semana, hoyga!! que me lo quitan de las manos!!


----------



## fros (3 Sep 2009)

*Mecalux en la virgen como empecemos aperder otra vez dinero Lisma!!*



luismarple dijo:


> Bueno, a lo que estábamos, que yo he venido a hablar de mi libro y no se está hablando de mi libro.
> 
> Entonces, fros, tu vas en corto a Santander (igual hace un poco de frio, tu veras)
> Yo compro Mecalux a 10.48.
> ...



No, no. Yo voy a Mecalux contigo. Si perdemos perdemos los dos. Y más si lo compras a 10.48.


----------



## luismarple (3 Sep 2009)

fros dijo:


> No, no. Yo voy a Mecalux contigo. Si perdemos perdemos los dos. Y más si lo compras a 10.48.



Venga, los dos a mecalux a 10,48, agárrense los machos que arranca la montaña rusa.

Pal día 10 nos retiramos forraos, fros.

Edito: 

Fros! hay que andar mas vivo!! que ya se ha puesto en 10,85!!! a este ritmo para el finde ya estamos forraos!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Okeis, es lo que me figuraba. Entiendo que la familia Botin no esté interesada en hacer el chorra con sus acciones y esté dispuesta a "prestarlas" a cambio de aumentar su número cada x.
> 
> Pero entonces no te puedes poner corto en el valor que te de la gana ni por la cantidad de acciones que te de la gana, tiene que haber alguien dispuesto a dejártelas, no??
> 
> ...



No es necesario. Se llama NAKED SHORTS. Ya sabes NAKED=EN PELOTILLAS


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> PD: Umm un particular podría prestar acciones pero es muy complejo... con contratos etc...



En Selftrade puedes facilmente. Pero su plataforma es una puta mierda y las comisiones otra.


----------



## carloszorro (3 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Okeis, es lo que me figuraba. Entiendo que la familia Botin no esté interesada en hacer el chorra con sus acciones y esté dispuesta a "prestarlas" a cambio de aumentar su número cada x.
> 
> Pero entonces no te puedes poner corto en el valor que te de la gana ni por la cantidad de acciones que te de la gana, tiene que haber alguien dispuesto a dejártelas, no??
> 
> ...



los derivados se utilizan en mercados muy liquidos (ibex por ejemplo)
donde se gana dinero es en las caidas porque suelen ser verticales y consumen poco tiempo, los ciclos de la bolsa suelen ser 4 años de subidas lentas y dos años y pico de caidas brutales y muy verticales
hay que ser muy profesional para usarlos, siempre con stops de protección para que no te crujan


----------



## luismarple (10 Sep 2009)

Bueno señores, al pelotazo, que yo he venido a hablar de mi libro y no se está hablando de mi libro. Nos vamos a deshacer de las mecalux, compradas a 10,48, las vendemos a 11,33. Vale, no es la ostia pero tenemos otro caballo ganador...

Todo a Natra!! a 3,27!! como decía mi entrenador de baloncesto... "Todos al rebote!" 

Con la ostia que se ha dado (y que se lleva dando) ya solo puede subir.

Seguimos con la estrategia del rebote, a ver que tal nos sale...

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## burbujitaboom (15 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Bueno señores, al pelotazo, que yo he venido a hablar de mi libro y no se está hablando de mi libro. Nos vamos a deshacer de las mecalux, compradas a 10,48, las vendemos a 11,33. Vale, no es la ostia pero tenemos otro caballo ganador...
> 
> Todo a Natra!! a 3,27!! como decía mi entrenador de baloncesto... "Todos al rebote!"
> 
> ...



si mañana natra supera al ibex igual me apunto, de momento solo lo ha hecho peor y hoy igual que el mercado.

Yo me he estado haciendo intradias en Solaria y no me ha ido mal.

Lo que pasa es que a lo mejor cae la bolsa en general y cada dia entro con mas miedo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Bueno señores, al pelotazo, que yo he venido a hablar de mi libro y no se está hablando de mi libro. Nos vamos a deshacer de las mecalux, compradas a 10,48, las vendemos a 11,33. Vale, no es la ostia pero tenemos otro caballo ganador...
> 
> Todo a Natra!! a 3,27!! como decía mi entrenador de baloncesto... "Todos al rebote!"
> 
> ...



te he hecho caso y he comprado a 3,28 , veo que hoy duplica el volumen medio y sube , ya he puesto un stop lost en 3,32 por si se da la vuelta ..... y a dejarlo subir


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Sep 2009)

me he salido a 3,34..... me aburria de que tocara ahi y no pasara. Bueno casi un 2% en un par de horas no esta mal


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Sep 2009)

BINGOOOOOOO !!! :::

Mirar el hilo que abri de zeltia 

eso si que es un pelotazo

a jugaaaarrarrrrrrr


----------



## arconi83 (2 Oct 2009)

Debido al derrumbe de la bolsa esta semana, seguramente la semana que viene inicie una fuerte subida. ¿Cual es vuestra apuesta?

Personalmente, pienso que hay que fijarse en abengoa es una accion con bastante volatilidad y bastantes posibilidades de ascensos rapidos la semana que viene. Ha perdido aproximadamente un 10%. Pienso que tiene fuerza para volver a aumentar. El problema que veo es el poco volumen con la que se mueve...

Bankinter es otra accion que me gusta para operar intraday, es otra de mis apuestas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Oct 2009)

arconi83 dijo:


> Debido al derrumbe de la bolsa esta semana, seguramente la semana que viene inicie una fuerte subida. ¿Cual es vuestra apuesta?



Pues yo no apostaría por ninguna subida. Y es más. Aunque no me guste operar en bolsa española i gual hasta me pongo corto.


----------



## millhause (3 Oct 2009)

arconi83 dijo:


> Debido al derrumbe de la bolsa esta semana, seguramente la semana que viene inicie una fuerte subida. ¿Cual es vuestra apuesta?
> 
> Personalmente, pienso que hay que fijarse en abengoa es una accion con bastante volatilidad y bastantes posibilidades de ascensos rapidos la semana que viene. Ha perdido aproximadamente un 10%. Pienso que tiene fuerza para volver a aumentar. El problema que veo es el poco volumen con la que se mueve...
> 
> Bankinter es otra accion que me gusta para operar intraday, es otra de mis apuestas.




Curioso,piensas igual que yo,tenia el stoploss en 18.99 y vendí,pero he vuelto a comprar,creo que el lunes tendrá "subidón",espero recuperar lo perdido estos dias.
Respecto a Zeltia,también creo que tendrá otra subida la semana que biene.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Oct 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues yo no apostaría por ninguna subida. Y es más. Aunque no me guste operar en bolsa española *i gual hasta me pongo corto*.



No te pondrias corto ¿no? 

vaya pleno si te pusiste corto

Bueno yo recuperando las bajadas de la semana pasada , espero que esto dure unos dias mas para suibir stop lost


----------



## Steve McQueen (7 Oct 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Esto no es como se empieza, es como se acaba... Yo estoy seguro de que Gamesa esta realizando una bajada de cotización táctica, para que se espanten los pequeños inversores, entonces los poderes fácticos de la logia judeomasónica de skull & bones entrará en el accionariado y subirá como la espuma. Todo esto antes del viernes a las 18:00.
> 
> Lo he visto claramente en la carta astral de la compañía.



 

Hola!


----------



## luismarple (12 Nov 2010)

Steve McQueen dijo:


> Hola!



No me jodas que llevas un año esperando para darme en los morros con la puta mierda de Gamesa!!

Y no me jodas que te registras solo para darme en los morros!!!

Cuanto rencor acumulado hay en este foro...


----------

